# Keiler Marathon 2007



## Bikehuber (2. Juli 2007)

Servus!

Wer weiß Näheres über den Keiler Bike Marathon 2007 in Wombach?

Hat sich die Strecke geändert?

Gibt es GPS-Daten?

Was sind die taktischen Schlüsselstellen?

Wie sind die Anstiege?

An welchen Stellen muss man bei der Abfahrt aufpassen?

Und was gibts sonst Neues?


----------



## lahnbiker (2. Juli 2007)

An der 58km Strecke hat sich nix verändert. Die Höhenprofile sind die gleichen.
Die 90er Strecke zeigt sich zwischen km 25 und km 48/50 zum Vorjahr verändert. Bin mal gespannt wie diese Strecke ist. Die 95er Jubiläumsstrecke vom Vorjahr war nur geil.

Diese Infos findest du aber auch unter www.keiler-bike.de

Es gibt einige anspruchsvollere Abfahrten (aber das sieht je nach Technik jeder unterschiedlich), viele Trails und eine hammerharte Trailauffahrt zur Aurora


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehuber (3. Juli 2007)

insgesamt gehts doch 3 mal zur Aurora rauf. Beim wievielten Mal kommt die Trailauffahrt?


----------



## natty_dread (3. Juli 2007)

Es geht sowohl auf der 58er als auch auf der 90er Runde zweimal hoch auf die Aurora. Die Trailauffahrt kommt gleich beim ersten mal. "Hammerhart" find ich da ehrlichgesagt nur die ersten ca. 200m, und das auch nur, weil ich nicht ganz schwindelfrei bin. Der Trail ist da gute 30 cm breit und links gehts steil abwärts. Den Teil schieb ich aufwärts immer. Danach gehts dann zumindest im Tourentempo ganz gut, auch wenn der Trail abwärts deutlich mehr Spaß macht...   Die Trailabfahrt vorher runter zur Lichtenau ist im oberen Teil wunderschön. Nach unten wird sie allerdings halbwegs steil und steinig, vorallem auf den letzten 100m. Ich werd dann vermutlich mit einem schönen kühlen Weizenbier auf der Aurora sitzen und euch zujubeln...


----------



## natty_dread (3. Juli 2007)

PS: Weiß jemand, auf welchem Weg es auf der 90er Runde von Einsiedel aus hoch geht? Doch wohl bitte nicht auf dem Wanderweg "rotes Dreieck 59" oder? Falls doch, wünsch ich allen dort viel Spaß! Der ist nämlich mal wirklich "hammerhart"! Werd dann wohl dorthin gehn zum zuschauen und mein Frühschoppenbier anschließend auf der Karlshöhe trinken. Nur mal so interessehalber: Wie gehts denn von Sylvan aus Richtung Windheim weiter? Über die Karlshöhe? Aber wo hoch? Und dann den Trail runter zur Wachenmühle?


----------



## lessie15 (3. Juli 2007)

oh kann´s kaum erwarten das es endlich soweit ist
einfach geile Strecke,für alle die noch nie mitgefahren sind nur zu empfehlen


----------



## junkyjerk (3. Juli 2007)

das kann ich nur bestätigen. für mich ist der keiler ein absoluter pflichttermin und eine empfehlung ohne einschränkung...


----------



## eDw (4. Juli 2007)

Hi,
Die Streckenvorstellung findet am Samstag, 14. Juli um 10.00 Uhr statt. 

Leider hab ich da keine Zeit. Wir fahren eine Streckenbesichtigung diesen Samstag. Die 58er scheint ja unveraendert zu sein.

Die 90er sieht schon anders aus. Ich hab mal beide Profile angehaengt.

Anscheinent geht es nicht mehr auf den Geiersberg. 
Eigendlich fand ich die Schleife ueber den Geiersberg nicht schlecht, nur die Versorgungstation an der Wachemuehle war dann viel zu spaet. Ich haette lieber dieses ewige hin und her und zurueck bei Bergrotenfels rausgelassen. Das war das einzige was mich an der 90er gestoert hat. Ausserdem waren es keine 90 sonder 98 am Ende.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## jobeagle (4. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> das kann ich nur bestätigen. für mich ist der keiler ein absoluter pflichttermin und eine empfehlung ohne einschränkung...



Yepp!


----------



## Bikehuber (5. Juli 2007)

erzählt doch mal was über die 58er Strecke:

braucht man ein fully?

wie sind die anstiege?

gehts quer durch den wald oder eher auf forststraßen?

Wo sind die verpflegungsstationen?

hat keiner ne gps-aufzeichnung vom letzten jahr?


----------



## eDw (5. Juli 2007)

erzählt doch mal was über die 58er Strecke:

braucht man ein fully?
Das war einer der wenigen Marathons letztes Jahr wo der Sieger mit einem Fully daher kam. Brauchen tut man es vielleicht nicht, aber mehr Spass macht es schon.

wie sind die anstiege?
Steil!   
Wie Du auf dem Profil sehen kannst. Der erste ist in die Laenge gezogen. Schotter, Trails, aber meist nicht zu steil. Der zweite ist ein 4teiliger Trail. Der untere ist steil. Die 3 oberen sind nicht ganz so steil aber schoen gleichmaesig. Der dritte ist 70% Trail. Nicht ganz so steil wie der 2te.

gehts quer durch den wald oder eher auf forststraßen?
quer durch den Wald. Forstrassen sind die Verbinungen der Trails.

Wo sind die verpflegungsstationen?
Nach dem ersten Anstieg am Neustaedter Tor. Nach dem 2ten Anstieg auf der Aurora. Nach dem 3ten Anstieg auf der Aurora.
Auf der 90er gibt es noch einen an der Wachemuehle.

hat keiner ne gps-aufzeichnung vom letzten jahr?
Hier gibt es eine Karte
Les Dir mal the Fred von letztem Jahr durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehuber (5. Juli 2007)

Merci für die info!

Bei den Spessarthoppers gibts ja auch GPS-Daten. Aber sind die noch aktuell?


----------



## eDw (5. Juli 2007)

Bikehuber schrieb:


> Merci für die info!
> 
> Bei den Spessarthoppers gibts ja auch GPS-Daten. Aber sind die noch aktuell?



Wenn die GPS Daten mit der Karte uebereinstimmen, dann sollten die noch im grossen und ganzen ok sein. 
Wenn die letzte Abfahrt ins Zeil wie letztes Jahr ist, dann gibt es da kleine Aenderungen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Bikehuber (5. Juli 2007)

Der Mann kennt sich aus!

Man sieht sich!

Fährst Du Langstrecke oder Mittelstrecke?


----------



## mountainbike (5. Juli 2007)

ich weiß noch nicht - ob ich dieses jahr dabei bin 

lust hätte ich schon 

mal schauen wie bis dahin die beine sind


----------



## KermitB4 (5. Juli 2007)

Werde auch das 1. mal in Wombach am Start sein. Der erste Marathon mit einem Hardtail für mich 

MFG


----------



## junkyjerk (6. Juli 2007)

ich nehme wohl wieder das fully.. war bei der wurzeligen trailauffahrt mehr als angenehm, von den abfahrten ganz zu schweigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (6. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Werde auch das 1. mal in Wombach am Start sein. Der erste Marathon mit einem Hardtail für mich
> MFG



Nudelst Du auch wieder Tussis auf der Nudelparty?    
Fuer Dich als Trailer ist die Strecke eh besser wie Frammersbach.
Sind eigendlich die Filmchen von Dir wenn man auf Youtube "Frammersbach" und "Bike" eingibt?

Ich werde hoffentlich in Wombach dabei sein und geb mir wieder die 90er.
a) Ist eine Runde (da brauch man sich nicht beim Zieldurchfahren auf die naechste Runde motivieren, oder sich auf der ersten Runde sagen "da musst Du nochmal durch!")
b) Die zusaetzliche Strecke auf der 90er ist es wert die grosse Runde zu fahren.


----------



## thof (6. Juli 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Ich werd dann vermutlich mit einem schönen kühlen Weizenbier auf der Aurora sitzen und euch zujubeln...





			
				natty_dread schrieb:
			
		

> Werd dann wohl dorthin gehn zum zuschauen und mein Frühschoppenbier anschließend auf der Karlshöhe trinken.



Tätst lieber mitfahren als zu saufen!


----------



## sipemue (6. Juli 2007)

Hi,

wo sind die Versorgungsstellen bei der 90km Runde? Sind dies die 5 Punkte oben bei dem Höhendiagramm? Falls ja, dann würden ja drei kurz vorm Ende erst kommen ...

Hat jmd. vielleicht auch das Höhendiagramm von dem Minimarathon? Meine Freundin will dort auch starten und würde sich freuen vorher zu wissen, was auf sie zukommt (von den Steigungen).

Merci


----------



## natty_dread (6. Juli 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Tätst lieber mitfahren als zu saufen!




Jeder das, was er am besten kann...


----------



## eDw (6. Juli 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Jeder das, was er am besten kann...



Frag mich grad, wo das Herz des Spessarts ist!


----------



## natty_dread (6. Juli 2007)

Dreimal darfst du raten. 
Kleiner Tip: Die Abfahrt vom Bischborner Hof zur Lichtenau gehört quasi zu meinen Haustrails.


----------



## eDw (6. Juli 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Dreimal darfst du raten.
> Kleiner Tip: Die Abfahrt vom Bischborner Hof zur Lichtenau gehört quasi zu meinen Haustrails.



Weibersbrunn
Rotenbuch
Rechtenbach


----------



## natty_dread (7. Juli 2007)

Naja, die goldene Mitte war fast richtig. Rothenbuch. Weibersbrunn und Rechtenbach sind zwar naheliegend, aber könnten ja fast als persönliche Beleidigung aufgefasst werden...  
Da möcht ich ja noch nicht mal begraben sein...


----------



## eDw (7. Juli 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Naja, die goldene Mitte war fast richtig. Rothenbuch. Weibersbrunn und Rechtenbach sind zwar naheliegend, aber könnten ja fast als persönliche Beleidigung aufgefasst werden...
> Da möcht ich ja noch nicht mal begraben sein...



....leder ist aber da nichts mehr sonst ausenrum. Oder Du hast 20km Anfahrt zu Deinem "Hometrail"

So, ich geh jetzt mal Strecke abfahren. Ich lass Euch dann wissen wie der Zustand ist.
Gruss
eDw


----------



## natty_dread (7. Juli 2007)

eDw schrieb:


> ....leder ist aber da nichts mehr sonst ausenrum. Oder Du hast 20km Anfahrt zu Deinem "Hometrail"




     

Selten so gelacht. Ich kann dir ja das "nichts" außenrum bei Gelegenheit gern mal zeigen. Und jetzt ist genug mit off topic...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (8. Juli 2007)

So, bin die 58er Strecke mal abgefahren.
Also - Auffahrten sind alle einigermassen trocken.
1. Abfahrt zur Lichtenau ist oben etwas matschig. Aber nicht viel schlimmer wie sonst. Leider liegen da 3 dicke Baeume quer
2. Abfahrt nach Neustadt ist oben noch etwas feucht. Dann geht es aber. Auch hier liegt aber noch ein Baum drin. Das Steuck nach dem kurzen Gegenanstieg auf Schotter (M Weg) ist super Schlamm! So wie das in Frammersbach war. Das wird auch nicht mehr trocken. Das war auch in diesem Supersommer immer noch feucht.
3. Abfahrt nach Wombach. Wenn das so wie letztes Jahr gefahren wird, ist der Einstieg in den Trail nicht fahrbar (querliegende Baeume). Unten geht der Trail dann ist aber noch wenig eingefahren.
Auf dem Schotterstueck vor dem Bischbornerhof (1. Abfahrt) gibt es viel frischen Schotter.
Der Trail vom Neustaetder Tor Richtung Margaretenhof (vor der letzten Abfahrt) hat ziemliche Schlammloecher. Das war heftig. Und auch der Trail nach dem Margaretenhof ist im ersten Stueck (wegen Holzabfuhr) richtig schmierig.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Sebastian H. (13. Juli 2007)

Kann noch jemand paar daten über die 30er Runde vom stapel lassen ?


----------



## eDw (13. Juli 2007)

....was genau brauchst Du?

Im Newsletter auf der Webseite war zu lesen, dass die letzte Abfahrt fuer die 30er anders als fuer die 58er und 92er ist, weil diese zu heftig waere.


----------



## KermitB4 (14. Juli 2007)

ne abfahrt zu heftig pffff!


----------



## junkyjerk (17. Juli 2007)

gibt es nen aktuellen streckenbericht? hab nach frammersbach, bad wildbad und bad goisern langsam die schnauze voll vom schlamm


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gibt es nen aktuellen streckenbericht? hab nach frammersbach, bad wildbad und bad goisern langsam die schnauze voll vom schlamm



Wenn das Wetter so wird wie es für die nächste Zeit angekündigt ist, werden wir wohl um eine nochmalige Schlammschlacht nicht drum rum kommen 

Es sei denn es bleibt spätestens ab dem kommenden W-Ende absolut trocken 

Als ich z.b. jetzt am Sonntag im Taunus hauptsächlich schwere Trails gefahren bin hatte ich viel Sumpf- und Seenlandschaft zu durchqueren......ob es im Spessart genau so aussieht weiß ich nicht, denke aber schon......toller Sommer!


----------



## snoopy-bike (18. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gibt es nen aktuellen streckenbericht? hab nach frammersbach, bad wildbad und bad goisern langsam die schnauze voll vom schlamm




Dann komm dich einfach mal zur DM bzw. zum 8. Bank1Saar Marathon.

Hier gibt es keinen Schlamm - versprochen!
 

Guckst DU: www.bank1saar-mtb.de


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2007)

@snoopy-bike: hört sich ja sehr gut an... danke für den tip.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2007)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Dann komm dich einfach mal zur DM bzw. zum 8. Bank1Saar Marathon.
> 
> Hier gibt es keinen Schlamm - versprochen!
> 
> ...



Wie soll das funktionieren? 

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nach tagelangem Regen sieht man selbst nach ner Asphalt-Einheit aus wie Sau.....habt ihr die Strecke überdacht??? 

Wetterupdate aus Maintal, 1 Std. ( Autofahrt ) entfernt von Wombach : seit 16:30 Uhr übelster und heftigster Regen! Und der Himmel sieht nicht danach aus daß es bald besser wird 

Sollte es sich abzeichnen daß Wombach zu einer ähnlichen Schlammschlacht wird wie Frammersbach dann wird ein Startplatz frei! Besser 40 Taler in den Wind gesch..... als schon wieder den Antrieb erneuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natty_dread (18. Juli 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wetterupdate aus Maintal, 1 Std. ( Autofahrt ) entfernt von Wombach : seit 16:30 Uhr übelster und heftigster Regen! Und der Himmel sieht nicht danach aus daß es bald besser wird



Gaaaaaaaaaanz ruuuuuuhig......
Wetterupdate aus ca. 15 Radminuten Entfernung zur Strecke: Strahlend blauer Himmel. Und es sieht nicht so aus, als käm da heut noch was...


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2007)

natty_dread schrieb:


> Gaaaaaaaaaanz ruuuuuuhig......
> Wetterupdate aus ca. 15 Radminuten Entfernung zur Strecke: Strahlend blauer Himmel. Und es sieht nicht so aus, als käm da heut noch was...



Na denn ists ja gut, ich hab mir jedenfalls gerade beim Training mal wieder die Schlammpackung geholt, auf Straße hatte ich heute keinen Bock. Hier scheint jetzt auch die Sonne, bei uns im Wald kann man ein Dampfbad eröffnen!!


----------



## junkyjerk (18. Juli 2007)

mann hoffentlich bleibts noch trocken bis zum rennen, die strecke ist einfach zu geil, als sie im schlamm durchwaten zu müssen


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Juli 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren?
> 
> Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Nach tagelangem Regen sieht man selbst nach ner Asphalt-Einheit aus wie Sau.....habt ihr die Strecke überdacht???
> 
> :




Neee, das nicht gerade, außer mit Laub!  

Nein, wir liegen geologisch gesehen im Buntsandsteingebiet, wozu auch der Pfälzer Wald gehört, dieser Boden zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er imense Wasserableitungsqualitäten besitzt - kein Scherz!
Die Strecke besteht zu 40% aus Singletrails und da gibt es eh kein Wasser, weil diese vom Boden so fest sind, dass das Wasser einfach wegläuft...
Im Winter waren Katrin Schwing und Mathias Ball (Team Trek) mit mir auf der Strecke, es hatte zuvor tagelang geregnet...Mathias und Katrin meinten sie bekämen eine tierische Schlammpackung - ausgehend von ihrem Heimatgelände- und waren völlig überrascht, dass unsere Strecke fast komplett trocken war!! Dadurch entstand der Ausdruck >>Saarländische Riviera<< nachzulesen auch unter www.katrin-schwing.de ! 
Ich erzähl hier keinen Mist!


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. Juli 2007)

GPS-Daten Keiler-Bike 58Km 2006.
http://www.gps-tour.info/tours/view.php/action.view/entity.detail/key.7570/Mountainbike.7570.html


----------



## eDw (19. Juli 2007)

Also - Ich fuhr Gestern in Alzenau um 16:30 weg, da war gerade das Gewitter im Anmarsch. Im Hafenlohrtal war nichts von einem Gewitter zu sehen und es kam auch spaeter keins.
Wir sind die 58er Strecke mal kurz durchgerockt. Ich finde sie in einem guten Zustand. Nur der Hohlweg kurz for Neustadt ist 200 Meter lang Schlammsuhle pur. Und dann nochmal Schlamm 200 Meter nach dem Margaritenhof. Der Rest ist ok.
Querliegende Baeume sind fast alle weg.
Gruss
eDw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. Juli 2007)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> Neee, das nicht gerade, außer mit Laub!
> 
> Nein, wir liegen geologisch gesehen im Buntsandsteingebiet, wozu auch der Pfälzer Wald gehört, dieser Boden zeichnet sich dadurch aus, dass er imense Wasserableitungsqualitäten besitzt - kein Scherz!
> Die Strecke besteht zu 40% aus Singletrails und da gibt es eh kein Wasser, weil diese vom Boden so fest sind, dass das Wasser einfach wegläuft...
> ...



Hey, das hört sich gut an! Muss mal auf eure HP schauen, von der Strecke her hab ich bisher nur das beste gehört, wer schonmal dabei war der schwärmt in den höchsten Tönen - wie beim Keiler!

@edw
Hier gabs heute früh übrigens den nächsten üblen Schutt! Hat fast 2 Std. geeimert wie blöd, ich hasse den deutschen "Sommer" 

Muss aber sagen daß mir Schotterwege, die leicht angefeuchtet sind, fast noch lieber sind als staubtrockene. Leicht angefeuchtet ist es dort doch etwas griffiger. Die Keiler-Trails sollten aber trocken bleiben, sonst wirds übel.....

Werde jetzt jeden Abend ein Gebet gen Himmel schicken und darum bitten daß Petrus die Region rund um Lohr bis zum Mara mit Regen verschont. Gegen ca. 400m Schlammsuhle ist nix einzuwenden, solange es nicht mehr wird! Ich nehme an daß niemand von der Langstrecke berichten kann?


----------



## snoopy-bike (19. Juli 2007)

...würde gerne kommen, aber 48  sind echt übel...plus Übernachtung !


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2007)

Ã¼bernachtung in turnhalle kostenlos... frÃ¼hstÃ¼ck 5â¬.


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Juli 2007)

Auch wenns nervt.......hier seit heute vormittag Dauerregen! Ich wander aus....


----------



## junkyjerk (19. Juli 2007)

hier scheint die sonne


----------



## fritzbox (19. Juli 2007)

Hier in Aschebersch auch


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (20. Juli 2007)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ...würde gerne kommen, aber 48  sind echt übel...!



seh ich genauso, 8 Teuro Nachmeldegebühr is scho heftig, 5 hättens auch getan. Deshalb werd ich auch nicht dran teilnehmen.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (20. Juli 2007)

Na dann verpasst ihr halt eine super Strecke...
Bin am Mittwoch zwei Drittel gefahren...Einfach geile Trails und Abfahrten! Ich freu mich schon aufs Rennen! Egal, obs schlammig wird oder nicht. Nach Frammersbach is eh alles egal!


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2007)

freue mich auch schon auf den keiler, wie eigentlich jedes jahr... die trails sind der hammer... na ich hoffe ja immer noch auf den segen von oben, dass es noch trocken bleibt/ wird bis zum nächsten wochenende.... langsam geht mir der schlamm mal so richtig aufn sack


----------



## thof (20. Juli 2007)

Wo bleibt eigentlich Dein Wetterbericht, Adrenalino?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (21. Juli 2007)

thof schrieb:


> Wo bleibt eigentlich Dein Wetterbericht, Adrenalino?



Sonne, blauer Himmel und ca. 21°  
Das angekündigte Unwetter ist an uns vorbei gezogen.......

Zufrieden? 

Kann gerne ein tägliches Update geben   dazu reicht meine Zeit IMMER!

ONTOPIC:
Gibts Änderungen bei der Langstrecke oder ist die so wie in den vergangenen Jahren ? - außer 2006, das war ja die Jubiläumsstrecke.....


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Juli 2007)

Da muß ich dich leider enttäuschen. Gestern gab es in Lohr und Umgebung Regenfälle wie wir sie noch nie hatten! Ich habe es so zumindest noch nicht erlebt. Ich wollte heute eigentlich einen Teil der Strecke fahren. Bin aber deswegen lieber Rennrad gefahren.


----------



## eDw (21. Juli 2007)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ONTOPIC:
> Gibts Änderungen bei der Langstrecke oder ist die so wie in den vergangenen Jahren ? - außer 2006, das war ja die Jubiläumsstrecke.....



Naja, vor 06 war die Langstrecke 2 Runden 58er. Nun ist die Langstrecke eine abgewandelte 06er Jubilaeumsstrecke mit 92-94 km. Schau mal auf der ersten Seite des Freds, da gibt es vergleiche. 
Mehr kann ich Dir allerdings nicht sagen, da ich bei der Streckenbesichtigung nicht dabei war.

gRUSS
eDw


----------



## Bikehuber (23. Juli 2007)

Wißt Ihr, was es an den Verpflegungsstellen gibt? Flaschen? oder Wasser in Bechern? und was zu futtern?

Oder muss i an dritten Trinkflaschenhalter montieren?


----------



## mountainbike (23. Juli 2007)

ganz normal. kuchen, bananen, riegel usw. bisher gabs immer flaschen-service


----------



## fritzbox (23. Juli 2007)

Also Ich kann mich noch daran erinnern das es nur Becher gab,keine Flaschen


----------



## Arnoud (23. Juli 2007)

Seit sicher zwei Jahre gibt es Flaschen!

Uebrigens wird die Wetter vorhersage immer besser (www.wetter.com)


----------



## fritzbox (23. Juli 2007)

Ha Ha hier in Aschebersch schüttet es wie zur Nudelparty in Frammersbach


----------



## mountainbike (23. Juli 2007)

sag ich ja, flaschen-service!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glocke (24. Juli 2007)

Wo sind die besten stellen zum zuschauen ?? Also der "Grabig" von wombach ;-)

Werde vor Ort sein und wieder mal ein paar Bilder schießen.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (24. Juli 2007)

Bilder? Z.B. Lichtenau, Aurora....Ziel....


----------



## Glocke (24. Juli 2007)

lichtenau, aurora ?? versteh nur bahnhof !

Wo sind interessante stellen zum fotografieren ??


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juli 2007)

Was ist denn das für eine Karte,Lichtenau müsstest du auch in einem Strassenatlas finden ansonsten hilft dir nur eine Spessartwanderkarte und sehr gute Ortskenntnisse ohne die wirst du Aurora nicht finden


----------



## Glocke (24. Juli 2007)

was ist bzw wo liegt Aurora ??


----------



## fritzbox (24. Juli 2007)

Aurora liegt exact zwischen der B26 und dem Hafenlohrtal ,ist aber nur eine Hütte im Wald.habe gerade keine Karte zur Hand ist aber ca 10-15 km westlich von Wombach Ach ja eben hats wieder geschüttet in Aschebersch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. Juli 2007)

Aurora ist eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mitten im Wald. Alle Fahrer kommen dort 2 x vorbei (ist auch Verpflegungsstelle). Zusätzlich spielt dort auch eine Blaskapelle, die die Fahrer nach einem langen Anstieg in Empfang nimmt!
Zur Aurora kommst du denke ich am besten vom Hafenlohrtal aus. Zu Fuß den Berg hoch!  Oder mim Radl....

Lichtenau (ein "Weiler" im Hafenlohrtal) ist eine recht gute Abfahrt und Engstelle, da direkt am Ende der Abfahrt die Strecke einen Knick macht. Alle Fahrer recht langsam, also auch gut fürs fotografieren! Zur Lichtenau kommst du, wenn du am Bischborner Hof von der B26 abbiegst!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2007)

wie schaut denn die strecke im moment aus??? wenn ich mir den wetterbericht fürs wochenende so anschau, krieg ich das grauen...


----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. Juli 2007)

Warum? Hast du Angst vorm Matsch?  

Also Radio FFH, die unser Wetter im Spessart eigentlich immer ganz ordentlich treffen haben unbeständiges Wetter vorrausgesagt! Mal Regen, mal Sonne.

Mir ist's egal. Angemeldet bin ich eh und eine nasse Strecke macht mir nichts aus! Stellt euch mal net so an!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2007)

naja, wenn man wie ich nach frammersbach den kompletten antrieb wechseln durfte, hat man irgendwie, allein schon aus geldgründen, keinen bock mehr auf schlamm..


----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. Juli 2007)

Wie oft hör ich das mit dem Antrieb...
Über die 40 EUR Startgeld beschwert sich auch keiner!


----------



## junkyjerk (25. Juli 2007)

moment!!! es ist ein kleiner aber feiner unterschied, ob ich 40â¬ startgeld bezahle oder 120â¬ fÃ¼rn antrieb... fÃ¼rs startgeld krieg ich was geboten... Ã¼bern neuen antrieb freu ich mich nicht wirklich


----------



## Cuberider2812 (25. Juli 2007)

Klar kein Vergleich. Aber das mit dem Antrieb sollte doch jedem bewußt sein, der sich zu einem Rennen anmeldet! Geht nun mal aufs Material, ob Schlamm oder nicht...also Augen zu und durch!


----------



## CubeGhostRider (25. Juli 2007)

Also meine Kette war vor Frammersbach schon hinüber - hab sie also draufgelassen, da ja hinterher sowieso alles gewechselt werden musste...  
Ich war heute auf der Strecke: also die nicht abschüssigen Trails sind schon ziemlich bis sehr matschig.  Die tiefen Schlammpfützen kann man häufig ganz gut umfahren. Durchfahren ist aber manchmal besser, da dort die ausgefahrene Rinne ist, da kommt man nicht so ins Schlingern.  Wird also alles in allem so ähnlich wie Frammersbach , nur solche heftigen Passagen wie den Wiesenweg vorm Zieleinlauf in FrB gibt's meines Wissens in Wombach nicht. Wird nur nervig, wenn wieder die ganzen Fahrkünstler auf den Trails rumeiern, und man bei dem Schlamm nicht gut überholen kann.


----------



## Glocke (25. Juli 2007)

ist das hier das Lichtenau ?? > http://www.gasthaus-hochspessart.de/cms/front_content.php

Da wird aber nicht viel Action sein oder ?? Wo sind die geilen Abfahrten bzw zuschauermagneten der Strecke ?? Mein Kumpel fährt mit und ich will paar geile Bilder machen, natürlich auch von den anderen Startern (Vielleicht findet auch jemand nächste Woche ein Bild von sich auf www.Fotomotographix.de.tf) ! ;-) 

Ist auf das auf der oberen Karte überhaupt(die von der Keiler Bike HP) der strecken verlauf ??  Glaub nicht wirklich, weil ja start und ziel in Wombach ist. 





Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Aurora ist eine bewirtschaftete Hütte mitten im Wald. Alle Fahrer kommen dort 2 x vorbei (ist auch Verpflegungsstelle). Zusätzlich spielt dort auch eine Blaskapelle, die die Fahrer nach einem langen Anstieg in Empfang nimmt!
> Zur Aurora kommst du denke ich am besten vom Hafenlohrtal aus. Zu Fuß den Berg hoch!  Oder mim Radl....
> 
> Lichtenau (ein "Weiler" im Hafenlohrtal) ist eine recht gute Abfahrt und Engstelle, da direkt am Ende der Abfahrt die Strecke einen Knick macht. Alle Fahrer recht langsam, also auch gut fürs fotografieren! Zur Lichtenau kommst du, wenn du am Bischborner Hof von der B26 abbiegst!


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. Juli 2007)

Doch, der Anfahrtsbeschreibung kannst du folgen! Direkt vor diesem Wirtshaus endet eine recht schnelle, steile Abfahrt. Dort stehen immer recht viele Leute (und auch ein Krankenwagen  ). Denke, dort wird man sicherlich ein paar gute Pic's machen können!
Ansonsten hab ich nicht viele "Zuschauerpunkte" im Kopf...für die Schlußabfahrt vorm Ziel müßtest du denke ich in den Wald spazieren und dich irgendwo postieren. Da hab ich nicht viele Zuschauer gesehen!
Und auf der Aurora siehst du halt die Biker den Berg hochkommen. Auf beiden Seiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (26. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand von euch ein Höhenprofil von der 30 km Strecke?

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juli 2007)

Also, für Unterfranken sind die Wetteraussichten doch ganz gut, das hilft vielleicht dabei daß die Strecke wenigstens etwas abtrocknet damits nicht so schlimm wird wie in Frammersbach.

Schauer und Regen sind eh erst für nachmittags angesagt, da bin ich eh wieder zu hause *protz*


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2007)

laut wetter.com ab samstag nur noch regen, z.t. starker regen...


----------



## mtbmarcus (27. Juli 2007)

CubeGhostRider schrieb:


> Also meine Kette war vor Frammersbach schon hinüber - hab sie also draufgelassen, da ja hinterher sowieso alles gewechselt werden musste...
> Ich war heute auf der Strecke: also die nicht abschüssigen Trails sind schon ziemlich bis sehr matschig.  Die tiefen Schlammpfützen kann man häufig ganz gut umfahren. Durchfahren ist aber manchmal besser, da dort die ausgefahrene Rinne ist, da kommt man nicht so ins Schlingern.  Wird also alles in allem so ähnlich wie Frammersbach , nur solche heftigen Passagen wie den Wiesenweg vorm Zieleinlauf in FrB gibt's meines Wissens in Wombach nicht. Wird nur nervig, wenn wieder die ganzen Fahrkünstler auf den Trails rumeiern, und man bei dem Schlamm nicht gut überholen kann.




Ah, wieder einer der angehenden Downhillweltmeister aus dem Forum.


----------



## eDw (27. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Höhenprofil von der 30 km Strecke?
> 
> MFG



58er nehmen, 2 mal am Neustaedter Tor schneiden und den Anfang und das Ende zusammenpappen.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> laut wetter.com ab samstag nur noch regen, z.t. starker regen...



Habs gesehen, die Säcke vom Bayernwetter haben ihre Voraussage von gestern auch revidiert 

Wenns tatsächlich so dicke kommt wie angekündigt dann bin ich raus! Matsch ist o.k aber dazu noch starker Regen? Ohne mich.....


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Hey, nicht das ihr alle aussteigt....am Ende fahr ich noch alleine auf der Strecke!


----------



## eDw (27. Juli 2007)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> Hey, nicht das ihr alle aussteigt....am Ende fahr ich noch alleine auf der Strecke!



...wieso, das ist doch bei Radrennen mitlerweile so ueblich. Bei der Tour de France ist das doch auch so!   
Du bist dann gleichzeitig Erster und Letzter


----------



## Cuberider2812 (27. Juli 2007)

Na deswegen kuck ich auch keine Tour...is doch langweilig!

Übrigens wirklich guter "Lieblingsladen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipemue (27. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Höhenprofil von der 30 km Strecke?
> 
> MFG



... gerade 'frisch' für meine Freundin zusammengebastelt:






(ohne Garantie ...)

Auf die Matschstrecke freue ich mich schon. Ist ja auch gut für die Haut.

Bis Sonntag


----------



## CubeGhostRider (27. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ah, wieder einer der angehenden Downhillweltmeister aus dem Forum.


Nö - überhaupt nicht. Aber bei manchen Rennbegegnungen kommen einem schon die : Mit 2 km/h und beiden Füßen auf dem Boden der Talsohle entgegenrutschen und trotzdem vor jeder Rinne absteigen - man könnte sich ja überschlagen...  Hab ich in Frammersbach mehrfach erlebt!
Marathon für Jedermann ist echt OK - bin ja auch nur ein Jedermann - aber ein bißchen Grundlagenkönnen in Sachen Fahrtechnik sollte schon sein.  Und zu mir: ich muss ja bergab immer ein paar Plätze gutmachen - da ich die dann bergauf wieder verliere. 

Ich konnte am Mittwoch leider nicht die ganze Strecke abfahren. Gibt es auf der Schleife von der Aurora nach Neustadt runter irgendwas Besonderes? Wie sind da die Trails? Oder ist das alles Waldautobahn?


----------



## junkyjerk (27. Juli 2007)

oh mann, ich werd am samstag auf jeden fall schonmal anreisen. wenn dann das wetter doch so bescheiden ist, hol ich mein trikot und mach mich wieder weg. denn auf schlamm und starken regen, vielleicht noch mit gewitter, hab ich absolut keinen bock...


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2007)

Also, hier sind zwei Links für Webcams in Lohr, da kann man sich ein gutes Bild machen. Da werde ich morgen und Sonntag früh drauf schauen und dann entscheiden. Außerdem fährt ein Teamkollege von mir Samstag abend hin um die Startnummern zu holen, der gibt dann nen Live-Bericht vor Ort ab.

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7005&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39695&wcid=28145

http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7005&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=39695&wcid=18116


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (27. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

die Webcams sagen nur leider nichts über den Zustand der Strecke aus.
Und da dürfte es genauso wie in Frammersbach Teilstücke geben die mit sehr viel Gefühl gefahren werden müßen bzw. sollten. 
Ich bin zwar in Wombach noch nicht gefahren, aber zwei Bekannte von mir sind schon öfter gestartet und bestätigten daß, sollte es vor dem Event geregnet haben es auf den Downhillpassagen bzw. Trails extrem rutschig wird. 

Das bischen Sonne und/oder Wind in den letzten Tagen reicht bei weitem nicht aus um diese Stellen im Wald abzutrocknen. Da hätte es seit Frammersbach nicht mehr regnen dürfen.
Zieht euch Reifen auf die mit nassem Untergrund gut zurechtkommen. 

Gute Fahrt.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Webcams sagen nur leider nichts über den Zustand der Strecke aus.
> Und da dürfte es genauso wie in Frammersbach Teilstücke geben die mit sehr viel Gefühl gefahren werden müßen bzw. sollten.
> ...



Ich hab die Cams auch nur verlinkt um sich ein Bild des Wetters zu machen, daß die Strecke matschig ist/wird ist eh schon klar! Die besten Reifen bringen aber bei schmierigen rutschigen Wurzeln nix, und von denen gibts in Wombach bei Nässe genug. 
Mir machen eher noch die Trails bergauf Sorgen. Wenn die extrem matschig sind hilft manchmal nur noch schieben.

Bergab gilt für mich unter solchen Bedingungen : safety first. Wer schneller fahren möchte möge sich bitte beim Start vorne anstellen oder entsprechend nach dem Start Gas geben. Sowas wie in Frammersbach passiert mir nicht nochmal, dafür sorge ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikehuber (27. Juli 2007)

Mache Dich nicht auf den Weg wenn der Mund nichts vom Wein weiß???


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2007)

Bikehuber schrieb:


> Mache Dich nicht auf den Weg wenn der Mund nichts vom Wein weiß???



Geh nirgendwo hin ohne den Geschmack von Wein in deinem Mund ( umbrisches Sprichwort )


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2007)

Ok, über Nacht hats wieder geregnet! Bin am überlegen ob ich die Kombination Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph noch mal ändern sollte. Hab noch einen Fat Albert hier liegen.

Was meint ihr?

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2007)

Ich meine daß ich morgen ausschlafe! Den Mist werde ich mir zu 90% nicht geben, denn hier regnet es zur Zeit eimerweise, und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß es in Lohr besser aussieht bzw. besser wird. Einmal Frammersbach reicht.
Zu 90% lasse ich es sein........mal sehen ob die restlichen 10% es doch schaffen mich zu überzeugen.


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juli 2007)

In A`burg ist es zur Zeit trocken  ,und so schlimm wie in Frammersbach kann es gar nicht mehr werden


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2007)

Hey Adrenalino!

Ich wohn in Frammersbach, also 12 km von Wombach bzw. Lohr entfernt. Es regnet nicht mehr. Stell dich nicht so an und fahr mit! 

Nur die Harten kommne in den Garten!

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2007)

Ey mann, wenn du wüsstest wieviele Schlamm und Wasserschlachten ich schon geschlagen habe, da wusstest du wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal wie man Marathon schreibt, geschweige denn Mountainbike!!!!!    

Im Ernst; schaunmerma, wahrscheinlich wird mein Teamkollege mich eh überreden mitzumachen.....oh gott, ich bereue es jetzt schon


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2007)

Helf mir mal weiter, soll ich den Fat Albert montieren ? Wenn ja wo? 

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Helf mir mal weiter, soll ich den Fat Albert montieren ? Wenn ja wo?
> 
> MFG



Am Besten schon daheim


----------



## mtbmarcus (28. Juli 2007)

Es hat vorhin in Lohr eine Stunde so richtig schön geregnet 
Aber die Organisatoren zollen den schlechten Verhältnissen Tribut und haben zwei schlammige Passagen rausgenommen. Dies sind der letzte Hohlweg runter nach Neustadt und am Anfang der wellige Teil oberhalb von Wombach Richtung Lohr. Find ich gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2007)

Wenn die schon Streckenteile rausnehmen dann muss es echt heftig aussehen.....


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2007)

und tschüss.. ich komm heute nur mein trikot holen und ein paar nudeln essen und dann mach ich mich wieder wech... kein bock mehr auf schlamm..


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2007)

Ich fahr jetzt mal nach Lohr und hol meine Startnummer und den ganzen Krempel ab. 

Vielleicht hat sich ja in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas ergeben....

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> und tschüss.. ich komm heute nur mein trikot holen und ein paar nudeln essen und dann mach ich mich wieder wech... kein bock mehr auf schlamm..



Das ist doch kagge mit dem Wetter, oder? Die ganze Woche über bleibt es relativ trocken und mäßig warm, aber nein, PÜNKTLICH zum W-Ende und anstehenden Maras bekommen wir wieder dieses §$%&!!!? - Wetter    

Ich werde morgen früh beim Blick ausm Fenster spontan entscheiden ob ich hinfahre......


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juli 2007)

Kommt jetzt stellt Euch nicht so an ,solange es keinen Dauerregen hat wird gefahren


----------



## homburger (28. Juli 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Auf die Matschstrecke freue ich mich schon. Ist ja auch gut für die Haut.



Genau so ist es!


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juli 2007)

Komme eben aus Wombach:

Trikots sind alle weg, dafÃ¼r wir 15 â¬ vom Wucher-Startgeld nachgelassen.
Strecke ist wirklich sehr schlammig, sind ein stÃ¼ck mit nem Quad mitgefahren.

Egal ich bin morgen dabei!

MFG


----------



## christschisl (28. Juli 2007)

juhhhuuuuuuuu endlich matsch


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2007)

Komm gerade von Vorbelastung zurück; hab mich entschlossen zu kommen! Irgendwie rutsch ich da schon durch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lessie15 (28. Juli 2007)

trikots weg? glaub is n scherz Kermit


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Komme eben aus Wombach:
> 
> Trikots sind alle weg, dafür wir 15  vom Wucher-Startgeld nachgelassen.


Hätt ich das gewußt, hätt ich mich angemeldet.


----------



## Blauer Sauser (28. Juli 2007)

War letztes Jahr schon so


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (28. Juli 2007)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> War letztes Jahr schon so


Dann weiß ich´s ja jetzt.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

Jetzt gehts los


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (29. Juli 2007)

Sooo, ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern ein gute, sturzfreie Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

Das war ja wieder so geil wie in Frammersbach


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2007)

Obwohl ich mich am Anfang schon gefragt habe was ich hier mache 
Irgendwie wollte es erst nicht so richtig. Bin allerdings auch erst um 7Uhr aufgestanden. War wohl um 8.45 noch nicht richtig wach. Später lief es dann runder. Die eine oder andere Passage hätte man sich aber sparen können. Hatte mit Fahren nichts mehr zu tun.
Weiß schon jemand wie das jetzt mit der Wertung auf der Mitteldistanz ist? Es sind wohl einige vor mir die vor der letzten Abfahrt falsch gefahren sind und dadurch unbeabsichtigt abgekürzt haben. Ich müßte so Platz 15-25 gewesen sein. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. Man darf halt einfach nicht blind durch die Gegend fahren. Der Wegweiser hätte wohl etwas früher stehen sollen und nicht direkt am Abzweig. Aber man konnte es schon erkennen. Alles in allem war es aber doch ganz schön und das Wetter hat gerade so gehalten.

Noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo Ich bin Richtig gefahren und zwar Rechts weg ,war dann am Ende Platz 16,17 und 5er Senioren


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hallo Ich bin Richtig gefahren und zwar Rechts weg ,war dann am Ende Platz 16,17 und 5er Senioren



Welche Farbe hatte den dein Trikot? Gelb?


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2007)

Hmm, anfangs lief es besser als gedacht und auch die Strecke fand ich ANFANGS in guten Zustand! Konnte über weite Strecken meinen 18/19er Schnitt fahren  Aber dann kam so um 11:30 Uhr der große Regen und der hat ja der Strecke den finalen Schuss beschert; ich hab wirklich eine solche Wasser&Schlammschlacht NOCH NIE erlebt. Ab Km 75 haben sich meine - neuen!!! - Bremsbeläge verabschiedet, vorne war noch gaaaaaaaaanz wenig Bremskraft übrig und so bin ich dann die restlichen 17Km die Strecke entlang geeiert, runter wars wegen den Belägen natürlich ganz schlimm, ging nur mit Sattel runter und mit den Schuhen irgendwie abbremsen 
Mein Schnitt hat sich dadurch natürlich verabschiedet, konnte kaum noch Tempo machen und bin bei 5:59 oder so als patschnasser Dreckklumpen ins Ziel.
Bin gerade dabei mein Bike zu retten, das dauert heute noch! Eins aber ist klar: das war definitiv das allerletzte mal daß ich bei solchen Bedingungen einen Mara gefahren bin. Klar, bin selbst schuld, die Wetteraussichten waren ja klar. Trotzdem, das tu ich mir nicht mehr an.

Ich glaub ich werd Marathonschönwetterfahrer  aber dafür muss ich wohl auswandern.......

Könnt mich von mir aus Weichei, Warmduscher oder sonstwas nennen....mir egal.


----------



## hemig (29. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

bin gerade auch heim gekommen. Gibt es die Ergebnisse schon im Netz?
Was hattet Ihr für Zeiten?

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Juli 2007)

War doch geil heute!

Ich sag nur: *HEAVY METAL DRECKSAU PARTY*


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2007)

Ich war heute auf der 30 KM Distanz unterwegs und muss sagen, dass die Strecke gefallen hat. 

Leider verpasste ich mit ein paar anderen Fahrern die letzte Abbiegung und fuhr somit 5 KM mehr, was sich natürlich auch auf die Platzierung niedergeschlagen hat. 9. Platz ists leider nur geworden, der 5. wäre drin gewesen.

Bitte das nächste Jahr mehr Streckenposten aufstellen und die Streckenverlauf deutlicher machen. Bei der letzten Abbiegung musste jeder eine durchgezogene linie überfahren um auf dem richtigen weg zu bleiben. Für die ersten 20 Biker war das ein absolutes Ratespiel, erst als diese im Ziel waren und sich beschwerten fuhr das Führungsmotorrad an die besagte Stelle um die Richtung zu weisen.

Ichbin am überlegen, ob ich nächstes Jahr wieder an den Start gehe, bei dem Startgeld und dem Chaos.

P.S. Die Entscheidung mit dem FatAlbert am Hinterrad war goldrichtig, wenn ich gesehen habe wie viele anderen auf ihren Schönwetter-Reifen dahin gerutscht sind.

MFG


----------



## Blauer Sauser (29. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse sind online!


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2007)

Weltklasse! kann mir jemand erklären warum ich jetzt noch einen Platz nach hinten gerutscht bin, obwohl ich beim Aushang in Wombach noch 9. war ????

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thof (29. Juli 2007)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Ich war heute auf der 30 KM Distanz unterwegs und muss sagen, dass die Strecke gefallen hat.
> 
> Leider verpasste ich mit ein paar anderen Fahrern die letzte Abbiegung und fuhr somit 5 KM mehr, was sich natürlich auch auf die Platzierung niedergeschlagen hat. 9. Platz ists leider nur geworden, der 5. wäre drin gewesen.
> 
> ...



Die Streckenposten, oder soll ich besser sagen Schülerlotsen waren eine Farce. Die kleinen Buben an der letzten Abzweigung ließen mich ohne ein Wort zu sagen mit 45km/h geradeaus brettern, obwohl ich mich noch umdrehte. Bescherte mir ca. 10 min mehr.  
Mein kompletter Antrieb ist nun (Frammersbach gings noch) hinüber. Und meine Nabe dreht sich auch nur noch unter Protest


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2007)

Ich bin leider auch nur 30er. Die Liste ist aber für die Füße. Da sind welche knapp vor mir die aber vor dem letzten Abzweig noch hinter mir waren. Und weiter vorne sind noch welche die haben sonst éinen Vorsprung von ca. 5min vor mir und jetzt sind es 15-16min. Die sind leider wohl alle direkt über den Schotterweg ins Ziel gefahren. Da läßt sich aber wohl nichts mehr ändern. Ist mir aber auch relativ egal. Hauptsache gesund zu hause.


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hatte den dein Trikot? Gelb?



RISCHTISCH  GELB-SCHWARZ


----------



## sipemue (29. Juli 2007)

Das saubere Bike vor dem Rennen:








Das schlammige Etwas nach dem Rennen ... muss es nun nur noch richtig sauber lecken, dies wird aber ein wenig dauern  







Fand das Rennen richtig gut.


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2007)

Dein Bike sieht aus, als wenn du der Verpflegungswagen gewesen wärst 

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich bin leider auch nur 30er. Die Liste ist aber für die Füße. Da sind welche knapp vor mir die aber vor dem letzten Abzweig noch hinter mir waren. Und weiter vorne sind noch welche die haben sonst éinen Vorsprung von ca. 5min vor mir und jetzt sind es 15-16min. Die sind leider wohl alle direkt über den Schotterweg ins Ziel gefahren. Da läßt sich aber wohl nichts mehr ändern. Ist mir aber auch relativ egal. Hauptsache gesund zu hause.



Hei Marcus,Irgendwie hast Du Recht bin jetzt zwar 4 bei den Alten aber so ganz trau Ich der Geschichte nicht ,uns haben bei Km 50 2 überholt die hatten wir zuvor noch nie gesehen ,und frage nicht wie die vorbeigefahren sind


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> RISCHTISCH  GELB-SCHWARZ



Ich fuhr in orange. Dann müsstest Du der gewesen sein der mich bergab immer überholt hat und den ich immer wieder bergauf überholen musste, oder?


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

NEE Du Ich war laut Liste 10min vor Dir


----------



## mtbmarcus (29. Juli 2007)

OK, hätte ja sein können. Ich bin auf jeden Fall lange mit jemandem gefahren der definitiv ein Senior war und der ein gelbes Trikot anhatte. Hätte eigentlich gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2007)

Ich glaube gesehen zu haben dass das Orga-Team die Platzierungen der einzelnen Fahrer im Besprechungsraum ausgewürfelt hat. 

MFG


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> OK, hätte ja sein können. Ich bin auf jeden Fall lange mit jemandem gefahren der definitiv ein Senior war und der ein gelbes Trikot anhatte. Hätte eigentlich gepasst.



Bei Mir stand BERNER drauf 

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2007)

Schon blöd mit den Ergebnissen! Bin definitiv 5:55:03 gefahren, werde aber in der Liste mit 6:01 geführt 

Meine mich erinnern zu können daß es in der Vergangenheit schonmal Probleme beim Keiler mit der Zeitnahme gab......egal, ich weiß was ich gefahren bin und daß ich eigentlich ein paar Plätze weiter oben bin!


----------



## Blut Svente (29. Juli 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Hei Marcus,Irgendwie hast Du Recht bin jetzt zwar 4 bei den Alten aber so ganz trau Ich der Geschichte nicht ,uns haben bei Km 50 2 überholt die hatten wir zuvor noch nie gesehen ,und frage nicht wie die vorbeigefahren sind



es gibt halt leute die ziehen durch bis zum ende. und die heulen auch nicht nachher rum. 
(der orange von den beiden)


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juli 2007)

Ich fands wieder mal geil! Die Strecke war absolut fahrbar! Wer was anderes behauptet, sollte keine MTB-Marathons fahren...meine Meinung! Ich hab nichts gegen eine Schlammpackung. Bin mit den Verhältnissen gut zurecht gekommen, Rad lief wieder mal bombenmässig gut und die Nobby's habens auch besser gepackt wie in Frammersbach! Hatte die gleiche Zeit wie letztes Jahr...


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Juli 2007)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Bei Mir stand BERNER drauf
> 
> Gruß Uwe



Jetzt hat es klick gemacht. Jetzt weiß ich auch wer Du bist. Wir kennen uns ja.
Wieviel Kilometer hattest Du den auf deinem Tacho? Ich hatte 58Km. Mir wurde im Ziel erzählt dass einige nicht mal 50Km drauf hatten. In den Zeitungen steht aber immer nur etwas von Falschfahreren auf der 30Km. Irgendwie schon blöd. Aber na ja. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vni (30. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Wieviel Kilometer hattest Du den auf deinem Tacho? Ich hatte 58Km.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



nach GARMIN Edge waren es genau 56km


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Juli 2007)

Incl. der Runde durch Wombach oder excl.?


----------



## fritzbox (30. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es klick gemacht. Jetzt weiß ich auch wer Du bist. Wir kennen uns ja.
> Wieviel Kilometer hattest Du den auf deinem Tacho? Ich hatte 58Km. Mir wurde im Ziel erzählt dass einige nicht mal 50Km drauf hatten. In den Zeitungen steht aber immer nur etwas von Falschfahreren auf der 30Km. Irgendwie schon blöd. Aber na ja.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Rischtisch wir kennen uns hatten uns ja schon vor dem Start gesehen  ,Km keine Ahnung auf einer Abfahrt stürzte der Vor mir fahrende Ich fuhr dann auf Ihn drauf da hat sich der Tacho verabschiedet ,liegt jetzt Irgendwo im Wald war zu allem Unglück das Rad meiner Frau ,weil mein Radel hab Ich bei Euch geschrottet (Rahmenbruch ) 

Grüße Uwe


----------



## Cuberider2812 (31. Juli 2007)

Ich hatte inkl. der Dorfrunde fast genau 58 km. Wobei mir zwischendrin mal der Sigma den Dienst verweigert hat. Dürfte dann aber nicht lange gewesen sein! Umwege bin ich glaube ich nicht gefahren...


----------



## vni (31. Juli 2007)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Incl. der Runde durch Wombach oder excl.?



nach GARMIN Edge waren es genau 56km incl. der Runde durch Wombach.


----------



## bikehumanumest (31. Juli 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> Das saubere Bike vor dem Rennen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi simon,

also was ich mich jetzt nur die ganze zeit frage ist : was genau machst du dann in deine trikottaschen wenn du das kalte buffet schon am rahmen hast ???    

joe
apropos...ich glaub im nächsten rennen muß ich mehr essen...


----------



## KermitB4 (1. August 2007)

Gibts irgendwo noch mehr bilder ausser auf der Keiler-Homepage und bei Firstfotofactory?

MFG


----------



## Glocke (3. August 2007)

ich habe ein paar gemacht, hatte aber noch keine Zeit sie hochzuladen. Denke Anfang nächste Woche komm ich dazu.


----------



## Glocke (8. August 2007)

Bilder von Wombach sind online

www.Motofotographix.de.tf

Viel Spaß


----------



## fritzbox (8. August 2007)

Hi Glocke 

Schöne Bilder habe mich schon entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hemig (8. August 2007)

Hallo Glocke,

sehr schöne Bilder, mich habe ich auch gefunden.

Grüsse,

Holger


----------



## Glocke (9. August 2007)

wenn jemand original dateien will einfach melden ! ;-)


----------



## Skunkworks (20. August 2007)

Glocke schrieb:


> wenn jemand original dateien will einfach melden ! ;-)



gesagt - getan, jetzt bist du dran


----------



## captainbanes (1. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
kann mir jemand sagen wie gross das Trikot vom Keiler Bike Marathon ausfällt? Ähnlich wie beim Spessart?
Gruss Captain.


----------



## fritzbox (2. Mai 2008)

captainbanes schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann mir jemand sagen wie gross das Trikot vom Keiler Bike Marathon ausfällt? *Ähnlich wie beim Spessart?*
> Gruss Captain.



Ja


----------



## captainbanes (2. Mai 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ja



Ich meinte natürlich ob es ähnlich wie das Trikot beim Spessart-Bike-Marathon ausfällt, habs bloss eilig gehabt 

Klar, Keiler findet auch im Spessart statt...


----------



## fritzbox (2. Mai 2008)

captainbanes schrieb:


> I*ch meinte natürlich ob es ähnlich wie das Trikot beim Spessart-Bike-Marathon ausfällt*, habs bloss eilig gehabt
> 
> Klar, Keiler findet auch im Spessart statt...



Das habe ich auch gemeint ,hatte es auch eilig  

Die Trikots dürften ziemlich gleich groß sein  

Wenn nicht einfach umtauschen


----------



## captainbanes (3. Mai 2008)

Danke  

Hab mich angemeldet und gehe mal trainieren ... 'captain


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2008)

So, noch etwas mehr als 2 Wochen dann isses wieder soweit.

Ob es wohl wieder so ne Schlammschlacht wird wie 2007? Man darf gespannt sein. Schade daß man auf der Langstrecke fast zwei identische Runden fährt, das gabs beim Keiler auch schon anderst, wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten zu starten - es sei denn, Mistwetter kündigt sich an. Ich halte mein Versprechen : nie wieder bei Mistwetter!

Wer ist noch alles dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (16. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So, noch etwas mehr als 2 Wochen dann isses wieder soweit.
> 
> Ob es wohl wieder so ne Schlammschlacht wird wie 2007? Man darf gespannt sein. Schade daß man auf der Langstrecke fast zwei identische Runden fährt, *das gabs beim Keiler auch schon anderst*, wird mich aber nicht davon abhalten zu starten - es sei denn, Mistwetter kündigt sich an. Ich halte mein Versprechen : nie wieder bei Mistwetter!
> 
> Wer ist noch alles dabei?



War aber früher immer so


----------



## null.ahnung (16. Juli 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wer ist noch alles dabei?



Ich!!


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Juli 2008)

Ich bin auf der Kurzstrecke wieder mit dabei. Allerdings werde ich mich nur anmelden wenn ich das Trikot weglassen kann und dafür günstiger wegkomme.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (16. Juli 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich eine Streckenvorstellung?

MFG


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2008)

fritzbox schrieb:


> War aber früher immer so



Echt?
Ach ja, erinnere mich.....die Langstrecke ohne Rundenwiederholung, die es zum Jubiläum gab, das war, glaub ich, ne einmalige Aktion - oder?


----------



## KermitB4 (17. Juli 2008)

Kurzes Update:

Streckenvorstellung, diesen Samstag 13 Uhr

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eDw (17. Juli 2008)

Hi,
wollte dieses Jahr auch wieder mal mitfahren.

Hier ein paar Infos von meiner Seite:
Die grosse Runde wurde dieses Jahr fuer die Langstrecke nicht mehr von den Forstaemtern genehmigt!  
Deshalb gibt es wieder wie das letzte mal vor 3 Jahren die 2 Runden. Allerdings ist die 2te Runde verkuerzt. Aurora - Neustadt Auroa bleibt auf der 2ten weg. Sieht man auch im Hoehenprofil.

Ich war schon 2 mal auf der Strecke unterwegs. Leider ist der Trail Aurora - Neustadt ziemlich in mitleidenschaft gezogen und teilweisse nicht fahrbar. Da sind die Waldarbeiter drin. Bin mal gespannt, was sie sich da einfallen lassen.

@KermitB4
wie willst Du das mit dem "ohne Trikot" machen? Dann musst Du doch 8 Euronen Nachmeldegebuehr zahlen.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## herr.gigs (18. Juli 2008)

Bin auch dabei, auf den 60km.
Der Downhill runter nach Neustadt wird umfahren, wg. den Waldarbeitern.
Kann jemand mal nä. Woche paar Impressionen von der Streckenvorstellung schildern?
Thanks!


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juli 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Allerdings werde ich mich nur anmelden wenn ich das Trikot weglassen kann und dafür günstiger wegkomme.


Gib mal Bescheid, wenn das klappt. Ich zwahl auch gern die Nachmeldegebühr, aber das zwangsweise Trikot zu kaufen vergällt mir die Veranstaltung. Sollte es als Nachmelder ohne gehen, werde ich wohl auch endlich mal den Keiler in Angriff nehmen. Ansonsten steht eine Alternativveranstaltung in der anderen Himmelsrichtung auf dem Plan.


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2008)

Ich habe mit dem Vereinsoberhaupt gesprochen und ich soll mich persönlich bei ihm anmelden.

Wer kommt heute zur Streckenbesichtigung? Ich werde mit einem Teamkollegen unten sein.

MFG


----------



## KermitB4 (19. Juli 2008)

Sooo 

aktuelles von der Strecke (30 KM): Strecke war wetterbedingt stellenweise etwas feucht aber absolut fahrbar. Habe mich heute auch angemeldet. 25 â¬ ohne Trikot.

MFG


----------



## junkyjerk (20. Juli 2008)

wir kommen dieses jahr mit ner ganzen meute und fahren unterschiedliche streckenlängen... freu mich schon riesig aufs rennen...


----------



## junkyjerk (28. Juli 2008)

gibt es noch aktuelle streckenzustandsberichte?


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2008)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> gibt es noch aktuelle streckenzustandsberichte?



Kumpel von mir wohnt in Gelnhausen, gute 25min. von Lohr weg. Dort hats gestern heftig gewittert mit viel Regen, zum Glück war der Spuk schnell vorbei.
Auch wenn es die nächsten Tage immer wieder mal Gewitter geben sollte, es ist heiß genug daß es schnell abtrocknet. Für die Gegend rund um Lohr ist eh trockeneres Wetter angesagt! 

Bin mir ziemlich sicher daß es genau der Gegensatz zu 2007 wird!!


----------



## svenlie (28. Juli 2008)

Hi zusammen,

ich fahre den Marathon dieses glaube ich zum ersten Mal. Habt ich einen Tipp für mich bezüglich der Reifenwahl. Muss ich was anderes mitnehmen als Nobby Nic/ Racing Ralph 2.10? Was fahrt ihr so, die schon Streckenkenntnis besitzen? Komplett Nobby Nic? Oder was ganz anderes?
Viele Grüße
Sven


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2008)

svenlie schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> Was fahrt ihr so, die schon Streckenkenntnis besitzen? Komplett Nobby Nic? Oder was ganz anderes?
> Viele Grüße
> Sven



Was ganz anderes!

Vorweg; ich bin jahrelang IRC Mythos gefahren, in 1.9

Kurz vorm Erbeskopf Marathon hab ich mir Continental Edge in 1.9 geholt weil ich eine gnadenlose Schlammschlacht erwartete. Zum Glück kam es ganz anders, aber ich bin von den Reifen, die eigentlich Schlammreifen sind, restlos begeistert!

Die schaufeln sich überall durch, haben Grip bis der Arzt kommt und einen gnadenlosen Seitenhalt, das war bei den vielen Steinen und Wurzeln beim Erbeskopf auch dringend nötig! Und da es beim Keiler auch viele technische Passagen gibt sind die genau richtig.

Also, Reifen mit gutem Profil und Seitenhalt sind m.M.n. für den Keiler die beste Wahl.

Was fährst du? Kurz, mittel, lang? Ich die lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

die lange...


----------



## eDw (29. Juli 2008)

Nobby Nic/ Racing Ralph 2.10   ===> Das passt


----------



## sebih (29. Juli 2008)

Ich wohne 7 km von Lohr weg und kann euch sagen das die Strecke staubtrocken ist, am Samstag hat es in Lohr (bei uns 7 km entfernt keinen Tropfen) kurz geregnet, aber das war nicht der Rede wert. Und im Moment steigt das Thermometer jeden Tag auf über 30°.

Dürfte also genau das Gegenteil von letztem Jahr werden.

Gruß sebi


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2008)

sebih schrieb:


> Ich wohne 7 km von Lohr weg und kann euch sagen das die Strecke staubtrocken ist, am Samstag hat es in Lohr (bei uns 7 km entfernt keinen Tropfen) kurz geregnet, aber das war nicht der Rede wert. Und im Moment steigt das Thermometer jeden Tag auf über 30°.
> 
> Dürfte also genau das Gegenteil von letztem Jahr werden.
> 
> Gruß sebi



   

So muss es sein, staubtrocken und heiß!!!

Jetzt darf die Schlammfraktion mal rumnölen und jammern


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

yeah, hoffentlich bleibts so bis zum wochenende. juhu....


----------



## svenlie (29. Juli 2008)

Hi,

danke für die Tipps zur Reifenwahl. Ich werde dann wohl einfach mal meine Standardkombo Nobby Nic/ Racing Ralph und als Back-Up noch einen Satz Nobby Nic 2,25 mitbringen. Ich glaube ich habe auch noch einen Ur-Alten Ritchey Mudd-Max, aber der dürfte schon porös sein...irgendwas wird schon passen 

Ich werde die lange Strecke fahren und bin schon sehr gespannt. Viele Trails klingen ja nach jeder Menge Spaß. Ich hoffe es ist trotzdem nicht so eng, dass man sich gegenseitig blockiert.

Wir sehen uns dann sicher am Sonntag 
VG
Sven


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2008)

svenlie schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich werde die lange Strecke fahren und bin schon sehr gespannt. Viele Trails klingen ja nach jeder Menge Spaß. Ich hoffe es ist trotzdem nicht so eng, dass man sich gegenseitig blockiert.
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann sicher am Sonntag
> ...



Jo,

beim Keiler ists auf der Langstrecke eigentlich immer sehr entspannt. Mehr wie 150 waren es eigentlich nie ( außer beim Streckenjubiläum ), wir sind also unter uns 
Zumal die engen und sehr technischen Trails eher im zweiten drittel kommen, bis dahin hat sich eh alles entzerrt.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (29. Juli 2008)

Servus,

war gestern auf der Strecke. Hab mir den neuen Teil von der Aurora runter nach Neustadt angeschaut. Strecke war in einem absolut trockenem Zustand und wenn es nicht mehr regnet kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, genug Trinken zu nehmen....das wird sonst sehr staubig! 

Werd auch auf die lange gehen. Reifenwahl - da es bei mir nicht um Minuten gehen wird - wird sich auf NN 2.25 v+h einpendeln. Vielleicht auch den Albert vorne und den NN hinten. Sind sehr viele Steine auf den Trails, das haut schon gut durch. Da will ich was stabiles am Laufrad haben...

Gruß
Markus


----------



## mountainbike (29. Juli 2008)

hm nen albert in wombach dazu noch im trockenen

na ich weiss ja net - da find ich den nobby nic schon übertrieben - aber ok muss jeder selbst wissen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (29. Juli 2008)

Eben, von daher bring die Diskussion hier eh nix.

Ich fahr die 60km und würde mich am Samstag nochmal über einen Wolkenguss freuen, dass es eben nicht so dolle staubt und furztrocken ist


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Ich fahr die 60km und würde mich am Samstag nochmal über einen Wolkenguss freuen, dass es eben nicht so dolle staubt und furztrocken ist



MANN!

Halt bloß die Klappe von wegen Regenguss und so   

Sobald Petrus solche Aussagen hört schickt er uns die Sintflut 

Außerdem kostet abstauben bei weitem net so viel Zeit wie Matsch aus den letzten Ritzen rauskratzen!


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

rischtisch... ich fahr nn2,25"/rr2,25"... sollte auf jeden fall passen.


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2008)

Da kann man mal wieder sehen daß die Meteorologen anscheinend mehr würfeln als voraussagen.......aktuell soll es in Lohr gerade regnen, auf den Webcams, die ich angesteuert habe ist bestes Wetter zu sehen! Sonne pur......


----------



## junkyjerk (29. Juli 2008)

wenn das am sonntag auch so ist, dann


----------



## se-he (29. Juli 2008)

Es hat gerade ca. ne Stunde in Lohr geregnet, so ca. 3l auf en m². Im Wald ist davon aber glaube ich so gut wie nichts angekommen, es ist immer noch staubtrocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (29. Juli 2008)

Na dann ist des ja prima, fahre die 30 Km. Mit conti race king 2.0 ^^


----------



## KermitB4 (29. Juli 2008)

War heute im Lohrer Wald unterwegs. Wege sind zum teil etwas feucht (nicht nass) aber das würde ruckzuck trocknen.

Mir ist das Wetter eigentlich wurscht - ich bin gemeldet, also fahr ich.

MFG


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juli 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Mir ist das Wetter eigentlich wurscht - ich bin gemeldet, also fahr ich.



So siehts aus Kermit, bist ja so gar kein Frosch... und welche Reifen hier jeder fährt ist doch völlig wurscht! Jeder nach seinem Gusto und basta! Von mir aus kann einer mit Slicks fahren oder mit Spikes...Hauptsache *ich* hab Grip und keine Panne!  
@mountainbike: Und da es bei mir nicht um die Sekunden geht kann ich auch getrost deswegen einen Albert fahren. Muß eh runtergefahren werden und da ich mir fürs Rennen sicherlich keine neuen Reifen kaufen werde tuts der sicherlich auch!

In diesem Sinne....Kette rechts!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## herr.gigs (30. Juli 2008)

Wetterbericht sagt, es soll zum WE deutlich abkühlen auf 22-25C°, vll. mal auch ein Schauer


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Juli 2008)

oh man das gibt ne Aktion für mich ... früh aufstehen, essen, mim Auto die 70km nach Wombach schüren, umziehen, auspacken, Start# holen und das alles in einem mir fremden Ort


----------



## eDw (30. Juli 2008)

@NoBseHz 
ist nicht so schlimm in Wombach. Im Industriegebiet parken (wirst von der Feuerwehr empfangen und auf den Parkplatz geleitet). Bike raus und zum Start geradelt (ca. 1,5 km). Startunterlagen holen und zurueck zum Auto. Umziehen, Startnummer dran und dann zurueck zum Start.
Wenn Du 100 faehrst, solltest Du kurz vorher am Start sein
Wenn Du 60 faehrst solltest Du am Start sein, wenn die 100 starten
Und wenn Du 30 faehrst solltest Du am Start sein, wenn die 60 starten

Also kannst Du Dir nun ausrechnen wann Du da sein musst.


----------



## Tobi91 (30. Juli 2008)

kann man auch näher am start parken?


----------



## junkyjerk (30. Juli 2008)

wenn du nen tag vorher anreist, kann man normalerweise oben an der turnhalle parken...


----------



## img (31. Juli 2008)

Moin!

Kann mir jemand sagen (z.B. eDw?), bis wann man seine Start# spätestens abholen muss (bitte eine Uhrzeit - nicht "Vor dem Start, weil's danach nix mehr bringt" oder so  )?

Danke.


----------



## eDw (31. Juli 2008)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> kann man auch näher am start parken?



Die Strasse hoch zum Start und viele Strassen in Wombach sind gesperrt, da ja zuerst eine Schleife durchs Dorf gefahren wird.

Ich fand das mit dem Parken im Industriegebiet immer super. Das war nie ein Problem. Ich wuerd nirgends sonst parken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi91 (31. Juli 2008)

Alles klar, dann wird im Industrigebiebt geparkt. 

Laut wetter.de soll es am Sonntag regnen... 

http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/6tage.php?id=10645&id2=10655&ort=Lohr


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Juli 2008)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann wird im Industrigebiebt geparkt.
> 
> Laut wetter.de soll es am Sonntag regnen...
> 
> http://wetter.rtl.de/deutschland/6tage.php?id=10645&id2=10655&ort=Lohr



Da erzählt jeder was anderes! Metereologen, ich sag`s ja......würfeln ist nix dagegen 

Schau mal hier, laut denen solls ganz anders werden

www.meteoblue.com

....und gib mal Lohr ein. Die Seite wurde mir empfohlen.

Ich schätze mal daß es ne Mischung aus allem gibt......mal trocken.....dann wird sichs zuziehen, evtl. fallen ein paar Tropfen.....dann wieder Sonne.....dann wieder wolkig usw usw

Es kommt wie es kommt. Sollte es allerdings am Sonntag Dauerregen geben dreh ich mich im Bett wieder um und bleib zu hause!


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte auch nochmal ne Frage die Startnummern betreffend : Bis wann spätestens kann ich am SAMSTAG ABEND meine Startnummer abholen?
Es steht zwar in der Ausschreibung ab wann ( 17 Uhr ) aber eben nicht wie lange.

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Danke!


----------



## herr.gigs (1. August 2008)

Hi Adri,
ich fahr auch schon Samstags hin, die Leute vom Verein sind ja dort bis in die Nacht, also 8/9Uhr schätze ich, ist sicher kein Thema.

"und was fürn Reifen wirst du fahren" (scherz)


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Hi Adri,
> ich fahr auch schon Samstags hin, die Leute vom Verein sind ja dort bis in die Nacht, also 8/9Uhr schätze ich, ist sicher kein Thema.
> 
> "und was fürn Reifen wirst du fahren" (scherz)



Huhu,

ich hab den Arno von der Orga gestern abend angerufen, die Startnummern können definitiv bis 21 Uhr abgeholt werden 

Ich hatte überlegt daß man doch auch mal den Keiler ganz ohne Reifen fahren könnte, derjenige der am weitesten kommt ( tragen und schieben nicht erlaubt ) hat gewonnen  

Also quasi mal ne "Tireless-Wertung" statt Singlespeed und sowas.....


----------



## NoBseHz (1. August 2008)

ok super

ich freu mich auf jeden Fall auf Sonntag! Hab ma den Bericht gelesen auf der Wombacher Seite und scheint ne anspruchsvolle Strecke zu sein, mal anders als Frammersbach. Gibt ne schöne Herausvorderung 

Einziges Manko: Meine Bremsen. Letzten Freitag HR-Bremsbeläge angeschaut und geschätzt, dass sie noch 500-600km halten.  Diese Woche von einem auf den anderen Tag hab ich das Gefühl dass sie durch sind und kann jetzt den Bremshebel gefährlich weit einziehen ohne viel Wirkung. Ich denk mal, ich hab aus welchem Grund auch immer ordentlich Luft in den Leitungen. Selbst kann ich das nicht regeln und ausgerechnet dieses Wochenende hat der Mechaniker meines Vertrauens Urlaub. Naja, die werden schon halten. Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Bremsen keine Zicken machen sonst wirds echt unschön-.- 

Bis Sonntag!


----------



## quax_bruch (1. August 2008)

Geht es auf der langen Strecke meist immer auf Forstwegen bergauf und beschränken sich die SingleTrails auf die Abfahrten ?


----------



## junkyjerk (1. August 2008)

gibt glaub auch singletrail-auffahrten, wenn ich mich recht erinnere


----------



## herr.gigs (1. August 2008)

würde mal sagen, es geht öfters auf trails aufwärts, als auf Forstwegen, z.b. hoch zur Aurora.
Fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall ein Leckerbissen, was der Spessart so hergibt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (1. August 2008)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> *würde mal sagen, es geht öfters auf trails aufwärts, als auf Forstwegen, z.b. hoch zur Aurora.
> Fahrtechnisch auf jeden Fall ein Leckerbissen, was der Spessart so hergibt!*



Exakt


----------



## eDw (1. August 2008)

Im Prinzip gibt es 3 Anstiege.

Der erste Anstieg hoch zum Neustaedter Tor ist gemischt. Mal Schotter mal Trail. Der ist auch der laengste, da es mal hoch und auch wieder runter geht.

Dann geht es fast nur auf Schotter relativ eben bis zum Bischborner Hof.
Dann die erste richtige Abfahrt. Nur Trail. Oben flacher und unten wird es steiler. Finde die Abfahrt einfach nur gut. Das muesst Ihr mal im Abendlich fahren (ohne Stau!)

Dann geht es von der Lichtenau das Hafenlohrtal rein. Erst auf Schotter (kurz hoch und wieder runter), dann auf der Strasse und dann auf Schotter/Trail.

2ter Anstieg zur Aurora ist dann nur Trail. Sind insgesammt 4 Abschnitte (es werden also 3 quer laufende Schotterwege passiert)

Ein Stueck Schotter oben auf dem Kamm entlang (flach) und dann die Trailabfahrt nach Neustadt. Wobei die geandert ist, wegen den Holzarbeiten. Also Ueberraschung. Auf der Webpage steht was von gruenem Tunnel?!? 

Aus Neustadt raus geht es erst auf Schotter und dann wieder auf einem Trail zur Aurora hoch. (nicht ganz so steil wie von der anderen Seite)

Von der Aurora auf Schotter wieder zum Neustaedter Tor und dann auf Trails und Schotter zum Magarethenhof. Dort nochmal eine kleine Trail Schotter Schleife und

Letzte Abfahrt: Trail bis ins Ziel.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## quax_bruch (1. August 2008)

Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung!! 

Mist, jetzt werde ich wohl doch den RR hinten runter machen müssen und einen NN aufziehen ... ist halt mit dieser blöden Milch bei UST (anders kriege ich es nicht dicht) schon eine rechte (kostspielige) Sauerei


----------



## KermitB4 (1. August 2008)

Mich wundert es echt, was ihr euch für Sorgen wegen der passenden Reifen macht.

Was macht es denn bitte für einen Unterschied, ob ich jetzt einen NN oder RR hinten fahre??!! Vorne sehe ich das ja noch ein- aber hinten....

MFG


----------



## quax_bruch (1. August 2008)

WEchsel ging schnell und die DT Swiss Milch macht auch keine Sauerei. Klasse

Ob RR oder NN, egal ?? Also ich finde bergauf, gerade wenn's steiler und rutschiger ist, hat NN schon wesentlich mehr Grip. Dadurch geht weniger Energie verloren.

Bergab hat meiner Meinung nach NN auch hinten Vorteile, das Rad liegt einfach stabiler in technischen Passagen. Gerade wenn man schon 5h im Sattel sitzt.

Sobalds etwas naß ist vergiß bitte RR!

RR ist (meiner Meinung nach) unschlagbar bei Kursen wie in Garmisch oder Offenburg mit relativ viel Forst/Asphalt. Bei technischeren Kursen gibt mir NN einfach mehr Sicherheit. Hier im Pfälzer Wald mit bergab-Anteilen an SingleTrails von 100% fahre ich auch nur mit NN hinten.

Zudem lass uns doch ein wenig spinnen, man könnte ja auch auf unserem Level einfach mit dem alten Kettler fahren ..


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2008)

So, war vorhin Startnummer holen und hab nen Blick in den Wald und auf die Strecke geworfen, sieht alles sehr trocken aus  

Wünsche allen ein sturz- und pannenfreies Rennen und viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2008)

Bin eben zurück gekommen.
Die Strecke, sowie das Wetter, waren heute richtig geil. Die Strecke war trocken und gut ausgeschildert. Hat Spass gemacht.

Wie waren eure Platzierungen?

mFG


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2008)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Die Strecke war trocken und gut ausgeschildert.


An zwei Stellen hätte für mich ein deutlicheres Schild stehen können. Einmal an der längeren, schnellen Schotter-Abfahrt ein paar km nach der zweiten Aurora-Durchfahrt bei dem Gehöft. Da hab nicht nur ich zu spät gesehen, daß hier die Strecke links abbog. Außer einem weißen Streifen auf dem grauen Untergrund, der bei hoher Geschwindigkeit zu spät zu sehen war, war da keine Markierung. Die andere Stelle kann ich mangels Ortskenntnis nicht beschreiben. 
Letzer Kritikpunkt war die zu schmale 1. Verpflegung. Hier wurden beidseitig Getränke angereicht, was ein Durchfahren (machen ja viele bei der ersten VP) quasi unmöglich machte.

Ansonsten eine schöne Strecke und eine tolle Veranstaltung! Ein besonders Lob geht an die geduldigen und nervenstarken Damen an der Anmeldung und an die erstklässige Zielverpflegung. 
Das Rennen lief trotz stressiger Woche und mangelhafter Vorbereitung dann eigentlich ganz gut. Hab zwar definitiv zu spät in der Startaufstellung gestanden und war daher vor allem am Anfang zwangsläufig im Bummeltempo unterwegs und hab mir das Rennen wegen mangelnder Streckenkenntnis falsch eingeteilt, aber trotzdem bin ich mit dem Sonntag-Vormittag ganz happy.  Zeit war 3:09 auf der 58er Strecke, Platzierung weiß ich nicht.
War mein erster, aber definitiv nicht mein letzter Start in Wombach!


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2008)

Platz 19 in der Altersklasse Herren und Platz 30 insgesamt auf den 103km. 
Die Strecke war top, der 3. Berg und halt die letzte Abfahrt (entspricht Abfahrt vom 3. Berg) waren extrem kräftezehrend. Bin nicht sturzfrei durchgekommen aber is nix passiert, nur verbremst vor so ner blöden 90° Kurve. Organisation und Verpflegung etc. T O P, dickes Lob! Hab noch nie in 5:00:02 so viele KM geradelt und nen Durchschnittspuls von 161 gehabt  waren richtig starke Leute unterwegs da vorne und da kann ich doch nich langsamer machen als die  meine Tacho-Zeit ist 4:58:20, die offizielle länger wegen zwei Pinkelpausen und dem besagten Abgang über n Lenker. War erst mein zweiter so langer Marathon nach Frammersbach heuer und ich muss sagen es wird nicht mein letzter in Wombach gewesen sein  *Superhappy*
Schönen Abend noch, ich ess jetz Nudeln und freu mich an meinen kaputten Beinen und den Endorphinen


----------



## Bernhard3 (3. August 2008)

Hallo
War heute auch das erste mal in Wombach dabei, und bin in der Seniorenklasse  gestartet.
Super Wetter, super Strecke 
Bin nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder dabei.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## quax_bruch (3. August 2008)

tja, das wäre ja eigentlich perfektes Terrain für RR hinten gewesen 

Der Spessart ist echt schön, nur die fast 2h Fahrzeit heute morgen war schon heftig.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Platz 19 in der Altersklasse Herren und Platz 30 insgesamt auf den 103km.
> in 5:00:02



 

Wow......da muss ich mich ja verstecken mit meinen 6:17........wobei - ich hatte heute trotz der idealen Bedingungen ( warm, trocken, staubig  ) überhaupt keinen Bock  und bins besonders zu Anfang seeeeeeeehr ruhig angegangen. Erst auf den letzten 25km hab ich dann nochmal gnadenlos Gas gegegen, das war aber e bissi zu spät 

Platzierung weiß ich net, hab vergessen nachzuschauen 

Ansonsten alles supertopspitzenklasse - wie immer!!


----------



## quax_bruch (3. August 2008)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wow......da muss ich mich ja verstecken mit meinen 6:17........wobei - ich hatte heute trotz der idealen Bedingungen ( warm, trocken, staubig  ) überhaupt keinen Bock  und bins besonders zu Anfang seeeeeeeehr ruhig angegangen. Erst auf den letzten 25km hab ich dann nochmal gnadenlos Gas gegegen, das war aber e bissi zu spät
> 
> Platzierung weiß ich net, hab vergessen nachzuschauen
> 
> Ansonsten alles supertopspitzenklasse - wie immer!!



dann bin ich mit meinen ~ fünfeinhalb Stunden irgendwo zwischen Euch beiden ... aber 5 h ... Respekt !


----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2008)

Ich fande die Verpflegungsstelle auch deplatziert. Ich hatte nicht mal Wasser bekommen...

Trotzdem: 11. von 282 auf der Kurzstrecke.

MFG


----------



## kastel67 (3. August 2008)

Moin,

hätte ich die Info mit den Flaschen in der Verpflegung gehabt, hätte ich mir das mitschleppen von einer zweiten Flaschen mit Flaschenhalter sparen können.

Ansonsten Topp Veranstaltung. Sehr gute Zielverpflegung, hatte alle Sorten Bionade durch.

Meine Zeit selbstgestoppt: 2:66 Stunden für die 58 km und damit "Schwarzer Kater" abgestellt! 

Der eine oder andere Tropfen warmes Wasser in der gemischten Dusche wäre angebracht gewesen. 

Als äußerst Ärgerlich habe ich den Umstand zur Kenntnis genommen, dass ich zwar in der Startaufstellung mich so ca. auf Platz 100 - 120 befand, aber nach der Einführungsrunde gesehen habe, dass ca. 300 Fahrer vor mir waren, ohne das ich jetzt groß überholt wurde. Die netten Herren Kollegen hatten sich wohl erst auf der Einführungsrunde aus den Nebenstraßen dazugesellt. SUPER AKTION! 

Gruß k67


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2008)

hey danke danke! hätte selbst nie gedacht, dass mein Körper das so mitmacht. Aber habs mal ausprobiert und meine Beine sind immernoch am Ende  trotz dehnen und mittlerweile ausreichend Nahrungsaufnahme etc. In Frammersbach war die Erfahrung ja ganz anders, da bin ich im hinteren drittel rumgegurkt und alle hattens aufs Durchkommen angelegt, aber heute waren alle die mit mir gefahren sind oder um mich rum auf schnelles Durchkommen aus, das presst schon ordentlich  also ich bin extrem zufrieden hätte ich wirklich nicht gedacht. ich schau mal ich war wahrscheinlich schnellster U23-Fahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kastel67 (3. August 2008)

Ergebnisse sind online!!


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Ergebnisse sind online!!



Hmm ja.....60.Platz AK auffe Langstrecke.....nuja, ganz o.k, dafür daß ich keinen Bock hatte und mit ca. 75% Leistung gefahren bin.

Man kann halt schlecht mit den vergangenen Jahren vergleichen weil die Langstrecke immer anders ist.


----------



## vni (3. August 2008)

Ja es war mal wieder eine tolle Veranstaltung.
Hatte zwar nach 11km ein Platten hinten und bei 38,5km
Sturz über den Lenker mit Blessuren im Gesicht.
Bin aber dann noch mit einer Zeit von 3:08h ins Ziel gekommen.

Volker


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Meine Zeit selbstgestoppt: 2:66 Stunden für die 58 km und damit "Schwarzer Kater" abgestellt!


Na komm, die drei Minuten.  Die hab ich ja fast in der Startaufstellung gestanden, bis es überhaupt anrollte.  Trotzdem super Zeit und sei dir sicher: Meine Rache wird fürchterlich sein!  hoffe ich...


----------



## ghostclimber (3. August 2008)

War eine Super Veranstaltung!
Die Strecke gefiel mir besser wie in Framersbach, zum Glück war die lange Runde über eine Stunde kürzer. Hat aber auch so gereicht.
Die Zeiten schienen hier auch zu stimmen im Vergleich zu Frammersbach in den letzten zwei Jahren.
Mit meiner Zeit war ich sehr zufrieden!! 5:03:23 und Platz 36 wird schwer werden es zu toppen nächstes Jahr.
War auf jeden Fall eine Top Veranstaltung, einziges kleines Manko war das etwas zu wenig zu Essen angeboten wurd, ich glaub an zwei Verpflegungsständen garnichts, dafür gabs reichlich zu trinken im Überfuß.


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2008)

ich fand das Essen ausreichend, hab selbst kaum was gefuttert - hab in Frammersbach da schlechte Erfahrung mit ein zwei Happen zu viel. 
Ich bin gar nicht 30.! Ich hab nach der letzten Kurve vorm Ziel fast ausm Stand noch mit jemandem gesprintet mit dem ich schon 30km zu kämpfen hatt und der extrem gut unterwegs war und ich war ihm eine 26''-Länge mindestens voraus! Wurde aber mit 1s Vorsprung für ihn gewertet. Naja wir lagen uns nachm Ziel erstma in den Armen  weil wir halt echt uns verausgabt hatten *hehe*


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2008)

Zum Thema Essen - unterwegs gabs m.M.n. genug, nur im Ziel fand ich`s schade daß das meiste ( wo waren denn die ganzen Brötchen???? ) schon weggefuttert war. Wenigstens n Brot habsch bekommen  naja, muss ich das nächste mal eben schneller fahren 

Getränkeangebot war allerdings top


----------



## mschuerli (3. August 2008)

Hi,

13. auf Kurzstrecke (Kermit ich bekomm dich noch )

Strecke super und geile Trails hat echt Spaß gemacht im Vergleich zu 
letztem Jahr!!

Gruß 

Michael

p.s. das nächste Mal ist der Fotograf wieder am Start


----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2008)

Herr Schürlein,

ja war wirklich knapp. Lediglich 20 Sekunden!

Ich fande die Strecke auch besser als Frammersbach. Einfach mehr Mountainbiken!

MFG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phil_rad (4. August 2008)

Ich fand es gestern auch super. Habe mich sehr gut gefühlt. Ich habe auch immer genug zum essen und trinken bekommen, top verfegung. Die strecke ist einfach geil! So viele schöne trails, und wenn mann die grosse runde färht dann hat mann kein stresss wie bei der mittel strecke.

P.S. Hi Michael!


----------



## USB (4. August 2008)

Joo , war auch dabei in 3,04 bei der 58er Strecke. 

Für´s erste Marathon Jahr & das erste mal Wombach bin ich sehr zufrieden .

Schlecht fand ich teils die Ausschilderung & das man diesen Graben in
einer Lingskurve nicht absperrte hinter mir ist einer voll reingerauscht & überschlug sich ;-(( Habe aber gehört er konnte wieder weiter. 

Ansonsten Superstrecke,Verpflegung , "alles "Top 

Gruss


----------



## vni (4. August 2008)

USB schrieb:


> Joo , war auch dabei in 3,04 bei der 58er Strecke.
> 
> Für´s erste Jahr & das erste mal Wombach bin sehr zufrieden .
> 
> ...



Ja das war ich, habe einen Bluterguss unter dem rechten Auge und an der rechten Schulter und Schürfwunden im Gesicht. Helm und Brille ist auch zerstört. Bion aber noch zu ende gefahren.

Gruss Volker


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2008)

phil_rad schrieb:


> Ich fand es gestern auch super. Habe mich sehr gut gefühlt. Ich habe auch immer genug zum essen und trinken bekommen, top verfegung. Die strecke ist einfach geil! So viele schöne trails, und wenn mann die grosse runde färht dann hat mann kein stresss wie bei der mittel strecke.
> 
> P.S. Hi Michael!



Hi Phil!

So ne "Tour" müssen wir unbedingt wiederholen, dann ohne Rennstreß 

Hau mal den Andi an daß der ma wieder aufs Bike kommt, so gehts nicht weiter....

See you!!


----------



## taunus biker (4. August 2008)

super Veranstaltung
bin die Mittelstrecke gefahren und bin mit meiner Leistung 3:33 eigendlich recht zufrieden 
wenn man bedenkt das ich mich 2 mal bei den extremen Wurzeltrails bergab bei voller Fahrt hingelegt habe ,wäre wohl ein Fully angebracht gewesen.
Mit der Startaufstellung bei 730 Biker/innen war es sehr eng ,wäre besser  das nächste mal ein so großes Feld in 2-3 Gruppen zu Starten.War beim Rheingaumarathon perfekt org. dort waren es auch ca.1000 Starter 
Auf jeden fall bin ich nächstes Jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## USB (4. August 2008)

vni schrieb:


> Ja das war ich, habe einen Bluterguss unter dem rechten Auge und an der rechten Schulter und Schürfwunden im Gesicht. Helm und Brille ist auch zerstört. Bion aber noch zu ende gefahren.
> 
> Gruss Volker



Hallo Volker ,

freut mich das es wieder weiter ging . Gute Besserung 


Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (4. August 2008)

USB schrieb:


> Schlecht fand ich teils die Ausschilderung & das man diesen Graben in
> einer Lingskurve nicht absperrte hinter mir ist einer voll reingerauscht & überschlug sich ;-(( Habe aber gehört er konnte wieder weiter.



Die Beschreibung würde auch voll auf mich zutreffen, wollte runter nach Neustadt, also schon fast ganz unten in der Abfahrt, eine Gruppe auf der Innenseite überholen und nach der Kurve hats mich rausgetragen und ich wäre fast in den tiefen Graben geflogen. Hab dann irgendwie ein Sprung und Purzelbaum gemacht, und dann gings wieder weiter!

Runter nach Lichtenau (die Steilabfahrt mit der spitzen Linkskurve) kannte ich und habs richtig krachen lassen. Unten hatte ich leider dann Platten... und kein Schlauch -erstmal-. Aber gottseidank genügend Zuschauer und helfende Hände. Habe dann die 58km noch in unter 2:45 geschafft, aber ohne die Zwangspause wäre ich sicher noch unter die ersten 30 gefahren.

Meine einzige Kritik: Die vielen gefährlichen Stellen hätte man mehr kennzeichnen müssen. Z.B. oben genannter Graben oder zu Beginn der Abfahrt runter nach Lichtnau, kurz bevor man über die 2 Bretter gefahren ist, kám ne kleine WElle in einer rechts Kuve. Die Stelle war nicht einzusehn, kann mir vorstellen, dass da viele die kurve nicht bekommen haben, ausgehebelt wurden und geradeaus gegen den Baum flogen. (als ich vorbei fuhr, waren schon Feuerwehr und Rot Kreus vor Ort) 
Laut Sprecher waren ja über 720Fahrer gemeldet, aber nur 672 oder so, kamen ins Ziel... spricht für sich und die technischen Passagen der Strecke. Klar viele überschätzen sich und fahren zu schnell, aber hier und da mehr Flatterband wäre schon gut! Ach ja und keine Kids als Streckenposten, total unzuverlässig, wenn es nicht die WEgmakierung geben würde. (Siehe letztes Jahr die Fehlleitung der ganzen 30km Strecke)


----------



## eDw (4. August 2008)

Hi,
mit der Auschilderung und Markierung kann ich nicht mitreden, da ich jeden Stein auf der Strecke mit Vornamen kenne. Aber Ihr habt wohl recht.

Verpflegung auf der Strecke war ok, war aber auch schon besser!

Die neue Variante nach Neustadt runter fand ich besser. Sollte man so lassen.
Am Anfang dachte ich, was ist denn das fuer eine Schotterorgie, aber der Gegenanstieg und der Maintalhoehenweg (blaues M - der gruene Tunnel) haben fuer alles entschaedigt.

Das mit den 45 min Abstand zwischen den Starts war eigendlich auch ein sehr ausgekluegeltes System.

Nur sollten Sie be der 60er Strecke in 2 Startbloecken starten. 700 auf einmal starten zu lassen ist bei der Strecke eigendlich Muell. Die Frammersbacher haben es ja letzlich auch eingesehen. Obwohl die 15 Minuten Abstand nicht genug sind.


----------



## madbutt (4. August 2008)

nochmal was zu 30er Strecke... ich hatte 620Hm auf meinem HAC4 stehen.
Laut gps Track hate die 30er Strecke 632Hm. 

Also ich komme beim besten Willen nicht auf die angegebenen 500hm....
Was hab ihr für Werte?


----------



## cosy (4. August 2008)

@ Madbutt:
hatte auf meinem Edge 700 hm. Bereinigt, d.h. mit Glättung noch immer ca 650 (die barometrische Messung ergab übrigens bei mir 672 hm). Hab dem Orga-Team bereits ne E-Mail geschickt. Zwar stimmen die Höhenmeter nicht immer genau mit den Angaben überein (durch verschiedenen Aufzeichnungsgeräte etc.) aber ne Abweichung von über 100 hm sind nicht wirklich prickelnd bei der Kurzstrecke...
Gruß
cosy


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2008)

Ich hab 2501hm für die 103km.
Die Idee mit den Kids als Streckenposten war doch gut, uns haben die rechtzeitig in die richtige Richtung gewunken. Die Wombacher binden halt die Jugendarbeit auch bei den Großveranstaltungen mit ein, find ich gut.


----------



## Rerun (4. August 2008)

Kann man die Strecke in den nächsten Tagen eigentlich mal so just for fun abfahren? Sind die Wegmarkierungen dann vermutlich noch vorhanden?


----------



## fritzbox (4. August 2008)

Die Wegmarkierungen sind zwar weg glaube aber das man einfach der eingefahrenen Spur folgen sollte


----------



## herr.gigs (4. August 2008)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich hab 2501hm für die 103km.
> Die Idee mit den Kids als Streckenposten war doch gut, uns haben die rechtzeitig in die richtige Richtung gewunken. Die Wombacher binden halt die Jugendarbeit auch bei den Großveranstaltungen mit ein, find ich gut.



Ist mir schon alles bewußt und das es schwer ist, so viele Helfer zu finden. 
Es war folgende Situation: Ich fahre ganz vorne in der Gruppe auf einem Forstweg dirket auf die Kids zu. Ích hätte halt gerne früh gewußt, ob es jetzt rechts bergab oder links bergauf geht. Stattdessen haben die Kids halt mit sich selber gespielt und Mist gemacht, bis ich sie mal angeschrieen habe


----------



## thof (4. August 2008)

Mir ging es letztes Jahr genauso: Bei der Abzweigung in den letzten Trail bretterte ich den Schotterweg geradeaus. Die Kids standen unter einem Baum (ok es regnete) und gaben keinen Laut von sich, dass ich in die falsche Richtung fuhr. Ich durfte dann den ganzen Berg wieder rauffahren. Ich musste sie dann leider auch etwas schimpfen  Von daher verstehe ich Deinen Ärger.


----------



## ghostclimber (4. August 2008)

Ich fand die Streckenausschilderung sehr gut!
Wenn man Vorauschauend fährt und konzentriert ist dürfte man hier eigentlich keine Probleme bekommen haben,die Ausschilderung war auch nicht so einfach, da es viele Trialpassagen gab.
die gefährlichen Stellen waren auch zu genüge gezeichnet, ich fand sogar das ein wenig zu viel Schilder aufgestellt wurden.
Man muß halt auch so fahren das man immer in einem absehbarem Bereich bremsen kann, und nicht kopflos durch den Wald rasen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (4. August 2008)

Die Strecke war bei Weitem, besser ausgeschildert als letztes Jahr. Ohne wenn und aber!


----------



## kastel67 (4. August 2008)

Moin,

bis auf den Links Knick mit dem Graben (dem ich grade so entkommen bin) war die Strecke im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen (z.B. MTB Rhens) sehr gut ausgeschildert.

Gruß k67


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2008)

ja gut dann is das mit den Kids wahrscheinlich ne Motivationssache. In der zweiten Runde ham se auch mit Stöcken gespielt und ein Posten war unbesetzt. In der Ersten Runde wars aber top bei mir - liegt dann wahrscheinlich dran, dass ich so unter den ersten 40 Leuten gewesen sein muss. Evtl. hat sich die Konzentration dann irgendwann gesenkt bei den Kids.
Schilder waren teilweise auf Geraden wos nirgendwo anders hinging ausgehängt aber andererseits an kritischen Stellen weniger. Naja hat bei mir geklappt bis auf die eine 170° Kurve da musst ich ganz abbremsen weil ichs in meinem Rausch ned mehr gepeilt hatte


----------



## vni (5. August 2008)

kastel67 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bis auf den Links Knick mit dem Graben (dem ich grade so entkommen bin) war die Strecke im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen (z.B. MTB Rhens) sehr gut ausgeschildert.
> 
> Gruß k67


der links Knick war ja auch mit einem Schild gekennzeichnet.
Das ich  gestürzt bin ist meine eigene Schuld. Bin genauso schnell in die Kurve wie der vor mir
fahrende Biker. Bin halt die Kurve falsch gefahren und somit im Graben gelandet.

Gruss Volker


----------



## Cuberider2812 (5. August 2008)

moin,

also welchen linksknick meint ihr den? bin ich so langsam gefahren das ich den gar nicht bemerkt hatte???

war das erste mal auf einer langstrecke unterwegs. habs langsam angehen lassen. und es hat verhältnismässig gut geklappt. ankommen war meine devise. 6:10 waren es auf der uhr im ziel, reine fahrzeit waren 5:54. hatte beim ersten mal lichtenau ein "kleines" kettenproblem...

gruß
markus


----------



## sebih (5. August 2008)

Ich fand die Ausschilderung super, das mit den Kiddies hat meiner Meinung auch gepasst. War ein super Marathon, bin nächstes Jahr auf jedenfall wieder dabei. Mit dem Wetter hatten wir auch Glück. Gestern früh hat es in Wombach von 8-10 Uhr richtig geschüttet. 

Hat eigentlich jemand die Strecke per GPS aufgezeichnet und könnte mir die Daten zur Verfügung stellen.

Gruß sebi


----------



## Näthinator (5. August 2008)

Hab das jetzt mal an den Veranstallter gesendet! Ich fahre jetzt seit 6 Jahren Langstrecken Rennen, aber ein Event mit so viel Liebe und Herzblut ist sehr sehr selten! Die Kidis waren der Hammer die haben sogar Gumibärchen verteilt ^^

_____________________
Hallo Zusammen,

Super Event Super Orga, Super Wetter, Super Essen, Super Frühstück, Super alles !!!!

Anbei unser Rennbericht für Euch a) als Feedback und b) zum Veröffentlichen auf Eurer Webseite! Würden uns über einen Link freuen!

http://www.ostwest-express.de/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

Es Grüßt

Daniel und Andreas vom ostwest-express.de


----------



## Cuberider2812 (5. August 2008)

ich kann mich auch in keinster weise über die kids an der strecke beschweren. die haben in der ersten runde alle mit eifer dagestanden und angefeuert, ja sogar noch in der zweiten runde! das fande ich klasse und hab sie auch immer dafür gelobt!


----------



## hardflipper (9. August 2008)

Fand die Strecke richtig geil!  Bin zum ersten mal dort Gefahren. War leider nicht fit und hatte ca. 8 km vor dem Ziel massive Kärmpfe bekommen, musste absteigen und ein wenig rumlaufen. Bin dan nach einigen Minuten wieder auf´s Rad und weiter gefahren...

Ich muss nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall fitter sein damit ich diese Trödler in den Abfahrten nicht vor mir habe. Das war echt der blanke Horror! Ich hätte mir die Fingernägel feilen können so sind die geschlichen  
Und dabei hatten einige von denen noch Fullys, teils um die 130 mm Federweg. Die hätte ich mit Starrgabel noch überholt, wäre Platz dafür auf dem Trail gewesen.

Am nächsten Uphill ham die mich natürlich gut stehen lassen. War´n bestimmt alles Rennradler die mal nur für den Marathon auf´s MTB umgestiegen sind 

Sonst prima Veranstaltung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (9. August 2008)

ich hab die Kids in der 2. Runde auch gelobt, in der ersten haben se alle von mir ein "moin Jungs" zu hören bekommen  vll denken se jetzt ich komm ausm hohen Norden


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Soo liebe Festgäste, bald ist es wieder so weit! Bin mir noch nicht im klaren ob die ich die 60 oder die 105km fahre, wegen der TransSchwarzwald eine Woche später. Wer fährt mit, wer fährt was?


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (28. Juni 2009)

Bin zwar noch nicht angemeldet aber werde sehr wahrscheinlich 58 km fahren war letztes Jahr total geil und bin von heute in Frammersbach ziemlich motiviert


----------



## NoBseHz (28. Juni 2009)

Bin auch noch nicht gemeldet. Werde denk ich mal am 8.7. oder 9.7. melden, wenn ich mal mitm SpoWi gesprochen hab wegen Regeneration usw. Ne Woche vor so nem Etappenrennen kann n Pro son Rennen einfach mitnehmen, ob ichs kann wird sich erst noch zeigen


----------



## KermitB4 (28. Juni 2009)

Wann ist denn die Streckenbesichtigung?


----------



## PST (29. Juni 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn die Streckenbesichtigung?



Hi Kermit,

hab auf der HP folgendes gefunden:

Die Streckenvorstellung findet nicht, wie anfangs mitgeteilt
am Sonntag 19. Juli, sondern am Samstag, 18. Juli statt. 


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (29. Juni 2009)

Blöd im Flyer steht ja auch nix. Ich kenn die Strecke, eigentlich gehts. So wie ich dich kenn fährst du kurz und knackig, da kenn ich mich weniger aus. Aber auf der Mittelstrecke gehts einmal ganz schön (also ich finds wirklich schön!) auf die Aurorahütte (o.Ä.) hoch, anschließend macht man mit wenig Höhenunterschied viele Wurzeln platt, das kostet ordentlich Kraft. 
Die Strecke ist meiner Meinung nach schöner als die Frammersbacher, sprich ein wenig technischer. Aber beide geben sich nicht viel! 
Bei deinem Tempo wirds dir aber denk ich mal eh wurst sein ob die eine oder andere Wurzel in die Quere kommt


----------



## KermitB4 (30. Juni 2009)

Danke für die Infos, euch beiden.

Wen meinst du denn mit deiner Aussage, NoBseHZ ?


----------



## NoBseHz (1. Juli 2009)

Ja war eigentlich an dich gedacht, wenn du natürlich nich Kurzstrecke fahren willst, dann kann ich dir auch was über die Langstrecke erzählen.


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Juli 2009)

Ich bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig.


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Juli 2009)

ich auch nicht, da eine Woche später TransSchwarzwald


----------



## zebastien (2. Juli 2009)

Ich werd auch mitfahren, hoffentlich bin ich dann etwas fitter als in Frammersbach...
Aber ist prinzipiell nicht wichtig, will nur ankommen, ne Woche später steht Ischgl Iron Bike an.


----------



## NoBseHz (2. Juli 2009)

Ja, so werd ichs auch machen denk ich. Aber die guten Vorsätze sind im Pulk schnell dahin  Mich würde es auch jucken mal die kurze Runde, sprich einmal die 60km Runde allein, zu fahren, da ich immernur Langstrecke aber dafür nie schnell fahre (man teilt es sich ja doch ein bzw. bricht in der 2. Runde etwas ein)


----------



## spessarträuber (14. Juli 2009)

Servus zusammen,

 es geht um die Streckenbesichtigung (findetam Samstag 18.7.2009 um 13 Uhr statt): da ich noch nie bei einer teilgenommen hab, würd gern mal von Euch wissen, wie die in Wombach so  abläuft :

wird in mehreren Gruppen gefahren, welche Strecke wird besichtigt, welche Geschwindigkeit wird da so gefahren, wird auch auf langsamere gewartet...?

Vielleicht lesen ja ein paar Locals mit - Danke jedenfalls schon vorab für ein paar Infos


----------



## NoBseHz (14. Juli 2009)

üblicherweise in Gruppen und es wird dann geschaut, dass alle mitkommen und keiner verloren geht. Allerdings bin ich in Wombach selbst auch noch nicht mitgefahren. Die abzufahrene Strecke ist denke ich mal die 60km, da man die bei der Langstrecke auch abfährt. Die Kurze wird sicher separat angeboten.


Also ich hab jetz mal gemeldet für die Mittelstrecke. Ist zwar nur halb so witzig, aber was will ich machen nach 4 Wochen ohne Training und daraus folgendem Renntempoverlust und 20%Ausdauerverlust


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2009)

Super, ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag mich anzumelden, klappt nicht. Ist die Teilnehmerzahl schon erreicht oder was????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (17. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Super, ich versuche schon den ganzen Tag mich anzumelden, klappt nicht. Ist die Teilnehmerzahl schon erreicht oder was????????



Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht



Und wo liegt dann das Problem?


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2009)

Also ich komm net rein. Ich kann die Anmeldung net anklicken. Haben es wohl zu früh geschlossen.


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> *Also ich komm net rein. *Ich kann die Anmeldung net anklicken. Haben es wohl zu früh geschlossen.



Stimmt ,ich komm auch nicht rein


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2009)

Und nu? Nachmelden? Wird 8 Hühner teurer


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Und nu? Nachmelden? Wird 8 Hühner teurer



Dafür nehm ich kein Trikot wenn es geht


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Dafür nehm ich kein Trikot wenn es geht



Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen


----------



## fritzbox (17. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen



Vor 2 Jahren habe ich 25 Euro bezahlt ohne das dämliche Trikot


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (17. Juli 2009)

Das kostet es auch heute noch ohne Trikot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2009)

Also, da ich am 01.08 in Aschaffenburg bin werde ich mich an dem Tag nachmelden - wenn das Wetter und der Untergrund passt!  Das nachmelden hat ja den Vorteil daß man spontan entscheiden kann.

Ich hab mich beim IM genug gequält für dieses Jahr, daher will ich die besten Spessart-Trails bei möglichst trockenem Wetter genießen


----------



## rayc (18. Juli 2009)

Bin auch nicht rein gekommen, wollte mich gestern Abend anmelden.

Wenn die nicht wollen will ich auch nicht mehr. 
Wird das erste mal seit Jahren sein das ich da nicht mitfahre.
Dabei ist das der schönste Mara im Großraum Rhein-Main 

Ray


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (18. Juli 2009)

Also wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche, dann glaube ich dass an Wochenenden die Onlineanmeldung abgeschaltet ist. 

Vor einigen Wochen wollte ich es auch an einem WE probieren und es ging nicht.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Juli 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mich nicht schwer täusche, dann glaube ich dass an Wochenenden die Onlineanmeldung abgeschaltet ist.
> 
> Vor einigen Wochen wollte ich es auch an einem WE probieren und es ging nicht.



Der offizielle Anmeldeschluss war gestern. Ein Kumpel hat mir gestern abend am Telefon gesagt daß nachmittags die Anmeldung noch offen war   ( leider hat er verschwitzt mich mit anzumelden ).

Daher wird ab Montag eh nix mehr gehen. Bleibt also nur die Option nachmelden. Ich würde mir schon gerne die Lichter auf der Langstrecke ausschießen


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (19. Juli 2009)

*Anmeldeschluß wurde verlängert!*
http://www.keiler-bike.de/2009/information01.htm


----------



## Aubachbiker (19. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

die Anmeldung funktioniert wieder - technischer defekt.
Wegen des Ausfalls wurde die Anmeldung bis Dienstag verlängert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (19. Juli 2009)

Aubachbiker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Anmeldung funktioniert wieder - technischer defekt.
> Wegen des Ausfalls wurde die Anmeldung bis Dienstag verlängert.



Danke für den Tip! 

Übrigens : sauschade daß ihr euer Rennen heuer net macht. Da wollt ich endlich ma wieder mitfahn und jetzt das  aber 2010 seid ihr wieder am Start??? 
Wäre schade um eure Super-Veranstaltung


----------



## MarcusHoffmann (19. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück hab ich mich längst angemeldet 

@Aubachbiker
Kannst du mir Auskunft geben wieso euer Rennen in Wiesthal eigentlich ausfällt?? Habt ihr keine Helfer? Anders könnt ich mir das nicht vorstellen  Lebt die Strecke eig. noch?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## KermitB4 (20. Juli 2009)

Hey Aubachbiker,

auf deinem Profilbild bin ja ich bei meiner super-Aktion zu sehen 

Ich hoffe man sieht sich in Wombach auf der Mitteldistanz, oder?

MFG


----------



## Aubachbiker (20. Juli 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> Hey Aubachbiker,
> 
> auf deinem Profilbild bin ja ich bei meiner super-Aktion zu sehen
> 
> ...



Hi Kermit,

da hatte sich dir meine Schulter zum Schwungholen geboten - es war in dieser Kehre auch ganz schön eng.
Ich melde mich gerade für die 60 km an.

@CubeBiker90
@Adrenalino
Hallo Cubebiker90, Hallo Adrenalino

es ist genau so wie du vermutest. es haben sich einige Mitglieder des ORGA-Teams sich zurückgezogen und es ist nicht gelungen die Posten neu zu besetzen. Ich hoffe wir kriegen das für 2010 in den Griff. Der Ausfall tut mir in der Seele weh und ich möchte schon eine Fortsetzung.

Gruß
Gerd


----------



## eDw (21. Juli 2009)

Hi,
wollte mich gerade noch anmelden, aber es kostet nun schon +8 Euro Nachmeldegebuehr. Da kann ich mich auch am Renntag nachmelden.

Gruss
eDw


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (21. Juli 2009)

eDw schrieb:


> Hi,
> wollte mich gerade noch anmelden, aber es kostet nun schon +8 Euro Nachmeldegebuehr. Da kann ich mich auch am Renntag nachmelden.
> 
> Gruss
> eDw


Offiziell ist heute aber noch Voranmeldetag. Melde dich doch mal bei
http://www.keiler-bike.de/contact.html am besten telefonisch wenn die Anmeldung heute noch raus soll.


----------



## Otzi (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hat jemand aktuelle GPS-Daten, also von 2008 oder von der Streckenbesichtigung 2009? Wäre nett, wenn sie mir einer bis Samstag schicken könnte.
Danke im voraus.
Gruß Otzi


----------



## eDw (23. Juli 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Offiziell ist heute aber noch Voranmeldetag. Melde dich doch mal bei
> http://www.keiler-bike.de/contact.html am besten telefonisch wenn die Anmeldung heute noch raus soll.



...hatte ich gemacht ==> Keine Antwort. Naja, nun ist es es zu spaet. Ich wart mal ab und fahr dan spontan hin oder auch nicht.

Gruss
e


----------



## Otzi (24. Juli 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat jemand aktuelle GPS-Daten, also von 2008 oder von der Streckenbesichtigung 2009? Wäre nett, wenn sie mir einer bis Samstag schicken könnte.
> Danke im voraus.
> Gruß Otzi



Hallo,
hat die wirklich keiner...?


----------



## USB (27. Juli 2009)

...haben gestern mal die Strecke abgefahren . Kann nur sagen 
nass , nass , nass .Aber es gab auch trockene Abschnitte 

Meine "Aktion Langstrecke" habe ich aber erstmal verworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (27. Juli 2009)

hallo,
meinst du das trocknet wieder ab bis sonntag? soll
ja bis dahin nicht mehr viel wasser runter kommen.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> hallo,
> meinst du das trocknet wieder ab bis sonntag? soll
> ja bis dahin nicht mehr viel wasser runter kommen.



Die Spessart-Wälder sind sehr dicht und die technischen Trailabschnitte liegen alle in solchen Gebieten, bis auf den Uphill zum Forsthaus Aurora. Wenn es bis Sonntag absolut trocken bleibt dann stehen die Chancen ganz gut, muss man beobachten. Samstag abend hole ich meine Startnummer ab und werfe nen Blick auf die Strecke. Wenn es doch bis Sonntag immer wieder regnet dann bin ich raus  ich hab definitiv keine Böcke mehr auf Schlammschlacht, einfach zuviele davon gehabt die letzten Jahre 

Die Locals können ja die Woche über mal ein Update zur Strecke geben


----------



## USB (27. Juli 2009)

... er hat recht ! Da muss schon eine richtige Trockenperiode kommen.
Oder ich fahr mit dem " MuddyMary "



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Die Spessart-Wälder sind sehr dicht und die technischen Trailabschnitte liegen alle in solchen Gebieten, bis auf den Uphill zum Forsthaus Aurora. Wenn es bis Sonntag absolut trocken bleibt dann stehen die Chancen ganz gut, muss man beobachten. Samstag abend hole ich meine Startnummer ab und werfe nen Blick auf die Strecke. Wenn es doch bis Sonntag immer wieder regnet dann bin ich raus  ich hab definitiv keine Böcke mehr auf Schlammschlacht, einfach zuviele davon gehabt die letzten Jahre
> 
> Die Locals können ja die Woche über mal ein Update zur Strecke geben


----------



## eDw (28. Juli 2009)

...hier auf der anderen Seite des Spessarts hat es Gestern abend lange geschuettet. Wie war es in Lohr?


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2009)

Als ich gestern abend die Webcam am Lohrer Marktplatz angesteuert hab hats da ebenfalls geregnet.
Jetzt muss es wirklich bis Sonntag absolut trocken und auch warm bleiben damit es keine Schlammschlacht wird. Ganz trocken wie letztes Jahr wird es nicht werden.


----------



## fritzbox (28. Juli 2009)

Ich fahr die Runde morgen einmal ,sag euch dann Bescheid wie es ausschaut


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich fahr die Runde morgen einmal ,sag euch dann Bescheid wie es ausschaut



Au ja, super


----------



## MarcoRastlos (28. Juli 2009)

was fahrt ihr denn für reifen wenn´s dort matschig wird?


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> was fahrt ihr denn für reifen wenn´s dort matschig wird?



Conti Edge  den fahr ich aber auch auf technischen Strecken bei Trockenheit weil er halt sehr viel Biss hat. Zudem rollt er auch auf Schotter recht gut. Ich hab den in 1.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (28. Juli 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat die wirklich keiner...?



schon mal bei GPSies geschaut: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=qatonnmwumnqucwr 

Die Mitteldistanz einfach dann nur eine Runde.
Und die Kurze im Prinzip die zweite Runde, wobei statt des Schlusstrails Chickenway gefahren wird.

Ray


----------



## MarcoRastlos (28. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Conti Edge  den fahr ich aber auch auf technischen Strecken bei Trockenheit weil er halt sehr viel Biss hat. Zudem rollt er auch auf Schotter recht gut. Ich hab den in 1.9




den hab ich auch im auge. hoffentlich bekomm ich bis sonntag noch welche. sonst muß ich auf rocket ron's starten


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> den hab ich auch im auge. hoffentlich bekomm ich bis sonntag noch welche. sonst muß ich auf rocket ron's starten



Ja, die sind echt schwer zu bekommen. Ich drück dir mal die Daumen daß es klappt  aber wie gesagt, die kannste auch drauf machen wenns trocken ist, die pflügen sich überall durch.


----------



## Otzi (28. Juli 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> schon mal bei GPSies geschaut: http://www.gpsies.de/map.do?fileId=qatonnmwumnqucwr
> 
> Die Mitteldistanz einfach dann nur eine Runde.
> Und die Kurze im Prinzip die zweite Runde, wobei statt des Schlusstrails Chickenway gefahren wird.
> ...



Danke Ray,

leider für uns zwei Tage zu spät. Sind die strecke am Sonntag gefahren.

warum hat Google deine Daten nicht gefunden?

Strecke sollte bis nächste Woche ruhig noch etwas abtrocknen, wäre nicht schlecht...

Gruß Otzi


----------



## MarcoRastlos (29. Juli 2009)

Otzi schrieb:


> Danke Ray,
> 
> leider für uns zwei Tage zu spät. Sind die strecke am Sonntag gefahren.
> 
> ...



kannst du ein bißchen was vom zustand der strecke berichten?


----------



## ghostclimber (29. Juli 2009)

Ich bin die Strecke gestern teilweise abgefahren, da ich die Woche zufällig auf Seminar in Lohr bin.
Ich hatte den Race King von Conti drauf und werde auch beim Rennen mit dem Reifen fahren.
die Strecke war zwar teilweise recht matschig, aber die Auffahrten gingen zumeist ohne durchdrehen, und die matschigen Stellen werden eh meist umfahren.
Heute Abend will ich mir den Rest der Strecke anschauen,kann leider erst immer gegen 18.15Uhr losfahren.
Ich denke auch das die Strecke bis Sonntag noch stärker abtrocknet, falls es aber noch viel Regen gibt werde ich nicht fahren, denn dann geht es mir zu sehr aufs Material.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2009)

ghostclimber schrieb:


> Ich bin die Strecke gestern teilweise abgefahren, da ich die Woche zufällig auf Seminar in Lohr bin.
> Ich hatte den Race King von Conti drauf und werde auch beim Rennen mit dem Reifen fahren.
> die Strecke war zwar teilweise recht matschig, aber die Auffahrten gingen zumeist ohne durchdrehen, und die matschigen Stellen werden eh meist umfahren.
> Heute Abend will ich mir den Rest der Strecke anschauen,kann leider erst immer gegen 18.15Uhr losfahren.
> Ich denke auch das die Strecke bis Sonntag noch stärker abtrocknet, falls es aber noch viel Regen gibt werde ich nicht fahren, denn dann geht es mir zu sehr aufs Material.



Hmm, das Problem besteht ja auch darin daß z.b. die Langstreckler das erste drittel nochmal fahren müssen nachdem die Kurz&Mittelstreckler drüber sind und das sind ja einige hundert! Macht die Strecke dann nicht besser fahrbar.
Zwar hat man ab 8 Uhr noch gute Streckenverhältnisse aber in der zweiten Runde wirds eben derb. 

Es DARF einfach nicht mehr regnen bis Sonntag! Die Aussichten gehen etwas auseinander.......bist du bis Sonntag in Lohr? Kannst ja nochmal Bescheid geben wie sich das Wetter dort entwickelt


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2009)

Bin die Strecke eben gefahren ,von den 55km sind 50 trocken

Die schlammigen und feuchten Abschnitte hat es leider gleich am Anfang nachdem man das Schotterstück hoch gefahren ist auf der Querpassage  da rollt es obwohl fast flach überhaupt nicht ,dann noch einmal geht es 90°links hoch sind zwar nur 10 Meter aber da werden die meisten schieben .
Auf der Abfahrt vom Bischborner Hof nach Lichtenau ist auch der Trail der neben der Straße läuft recht feucht .
Die Abfahrt selbst bis Lichtenau ist wieder trocken.

Der Rest der Strecke ist im großen und ganzen bestens befahrbar .
Die Abfahrten sind halt wie immer recht ausgewaschen


----------



## brndch (29. Juli 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Bin die Strecke eben gefahren ,von den 55km sind 50 trocken
> 
> Die schlammigen und feuchten Abschnitte hat es leider gleich am Anfang nachdem man das Schotterstück hoch gefahren ist auf der Querpassage  da rollt es obwohl fast flach überhaupt nicht ,dann noch einmal geht es 90°links hoch sind zwar nur 10 Meter aber da werden die meisten schieben .
> Auf der Abfahrt vom Bischborner Hof nach Lichtenau ist auch der Trail der neben der Straße läuft recht feucht .
> ...



Sers,
danke für die infos!
was mich noch brennend interessieren würde ist der Schotteranteil! Vorallem Bergauf
Wie schauts mit überholmöglichkeiten aus?
Danke
Gruß


----------



## fritzbox (29. Juli 2009)

brndch schrieb:


> Sers,
> danke für die infos!
> was mich noch brennend interessieren würde ist der Schotteranteil! Vorallem Bergauf
> Wie schauts mit überholmöglichkeiten aus?
> ...



Der Schotteranteil ist nicht so hoch wie in Frammersbach auch das Überholen wird sich schwieriger gestalten da es ja  in einigen Flachstücken  recht sumpfig ist .


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2009)

So, nach dem Wetterbericht für Sa abend und So bin ich zumindest zu 50% raus!


----------



## Rerun (30. Juli 2009)

@Adrenalino 
Wie schaut denn Deine Wettervorhersage aus? Ich habe für Sa./So. noch gutes Wetter in der Vorhersage...
Heute Nacht hat es bei uns (Haibach) ja wieder geregnet.


----------



## fritzbox (30. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> So, nach dem Wetterbericht für Sa abend und So bin ich zumindest zu 50% raus!



Ich wahrscheinlich auch ,aber nur weil ich mir eine Kapsel im Ellenbogen irgendwie gequetscht habe und meinen Arm kaum bewegen kann


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Ich wahrscheinlich auch ,aber nur weil ich mir eine Kapsel im Ellenbogen irgendwie gequetscht habe und meinen Arm kaum bewegen kann



Autsch! Gute Besserung, vielleicht wirds ja nochwas 

@rerun
Heut morgen hat der Typ im ZDF gesagt daß der Samstag noch klasse beginnt, es dann aber nachmittags von Westen her reinzieht mit Schauern und Gewittern und das überzieht dann abends und nachts alles bis nach Osten. Nur im äußersten Osten ( also neue Bundesländer ) bleibts am Sonntag trocken und heiß, der Rest......naja......da ich eh Samstag nachmittag/abend in Aschaffenburg bin seh ich ja wie es wird. Mein Trikot hol ich mir auf alle Fälle in Wombach ab. 

Ich hab Schlamm&Wasserschlachten sooooooooooo satt............


----------



## MarcoRastlos (30. Juli 2009)

also ich glaub den online wetterdiensten. die sagen erst ab nächsten montag wolken voraus. 
die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> also ich glaub den online wetterdiensten. die sagen erst ab nächsten montag wolken voraus.
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt



Hmm, merkwürdig......wetter.de / wetter.net / wetter.com sagen unisono Regenschauer für Sonntag voraus.

Schaunmerma. Sind ja noch 4 Tage, heute eingerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (30. Juli 2009)

ich schau immer bei wetter-online.de

im winter bin ich immer auf der suche nach niederschlägen fürs boarden.
das sind die eigentlich iganz zuverlässig. hoffentlich diesmal auch.


----------



## fritzbox (30. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hmm, merkwürdig......wetter.de / wetter.net / wetter.com sagen unisono Regenschauer für Sonntag voraus.
> 
> Schaunmerma. Sind ja noch 4 Tage, heute eingerechnet.



Ich brauch nicht mehr schauen ,komme gerade vom Doc ->Schleimbeutelentzündung im Ellenbogen absolute Ruhe für das Gelenk


----------



## MarcoRastlos (30. Juli 2009)

autsch...gute besserung


kann jemand ne pension empfehlen die eventuell noch ein zimmer hat?
ja..ja..ich weiß. bin ein bißchen spät dran


----------



## fritzbox (30. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> *autsch...gute besserung*
> 
> 
> *kann jemand ne pension empfehlen die eventuell noch ein zimmer hat?
> ja..ja..ich weiß. bin ein bißchen spät dran*



Danke,tut weh wie Sau 

Empfehlen kann ich dir nichts ,falls du nichts findest such halt mal in Frammersbach sind bis Wombach nur 12km


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Juli 2009)

lieg grad krank im Bettchen daheim, habe es in der Nase und zwar tierisch. War vorhin 5h insgesamt beim Pulmonologen, einfach mal ALLES durchchecken lassen. An sich ist es nur in meiner Nase mit leichter Reizbarkeit der Bronchen. Da bald die VTS ansteht bekomme ich Kortison als Spray (als Hemmer, nicht wie ein Asthmaspray - ich bin nicht wie 60% unserer Spitzensportler *Asthmatiker*) und in Nasensprayform. HOFFENTLICH bin ich am Wochenende fahrbereit, und wenn ich mich auf die 30km ummeld oder die 60 als Tour nehme... aber die gute Nachricht:
ich bin auf jeden Fall da  schon samstags =) mit ein paar anderen Orangenen, also wünsch ich allen ein schönes Rennen und gutes Wetter. Letztes Jahr hats vorher auch nur geschifft, sogar noch morgens als ich mich warmgefahren hab und die Strecke war super! Toitoitoi


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr hats vorher auch nur geschifft, sogar noch morgens als ich mich warmgefahren hab und die Strecke war super! Toitoitoi



Da irrst du dich im Jahr, das war 2007 als es vorher viel geregnet hat und da hatten wir dann Wasser&Schlammschlacht hoch zehn. Letztes Jahr hat es das letzte mal 8 Tage vorher geregnet, das war es dann. Für den Rest der Zeit ist es trocken geblieben, die Strecke war so knochentrocken daß auch der Schauer morgens gegen 7 Uhr nix angerichtet hat.

Dieses Jahr ist es aber anderst, aktuell hats ja heut früh schon wieder geschifft, ich bin gespannt wie sich die Strecke bis Sonntag entwickelt falls tatsächlich Sa abend/nacht der Regen kommt der angeblich auch am Sonntag anhalten soll.

Ich denke daß es heute und morgen noch den ein oder anderen Streckenbericht geben wird


----------



## ghostclimber (30. Juli 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hmm, das Problem besteht ja auch darin daß z.b. die Langstreckler das erste drittel nochmal fahren müssen nachdem die Kurz&Mittelstreckler drüber sind und das sind ja einige hundert! Macht die Strecke dann nicht besser fahrbar.
> Zwar hat man ab 8 Uhr noch gute Streckenverhältnisse aber in der zweiten Runde wirds eben derb.
> 
> Es DARF einfach nicht mehr regnen bis Sonntag! Die Aussichten gehen etwas auseinander.......bist du bis Sonntag in Lohr? Kannst ja nochmal Bescheid geben wie sich das Wetter dort entwickelt



Ich fahr auch die Langstrecke! 
Ich kann das aber nicht bestätigen, da sich meiner Erfahrung nach(war bei anderen LMTB's genauso) die Streckenverhältnisse eigentlich immer verbessern, nachdem die komplette Meute einmal drüber ist.
Gestern bin ich nochmal auf Teilen der Strecke unterwegs gewesen, das meiste von dem was ich bis jetzt gefahren bin war absolut o.K..
Also bis jetzt ist da von Schlammschlacht keine Spur.
Das Stück nach dem Start bin ich allerdings nicht gefahren.
Die Wetteraussichten sind bis jetzt auch nicht gerade schlecht, höchstens für Sonntag evtl. Regen vorrausgesagt, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## LuckZero (30. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage zu Verpflegung auf der Strecke. Werden Getränke in Bechern gereicht oder gibt es auch Trinkflaschen?


----------



## NoBseHz (30. Juli 2009)

Also dann wars letztes Jahr andersrum als heuer, letztes Jahr hats zumindest bei uns (3-Länder-Eck) geseicht was ging, heuer haben wir jetzt schon den 4. Tag in Folge >28°C. Und ich lieg im Bett... naja werde auf jeden Fall vor Ort sein, aber ob ich fahre weiß ich nicht..
Zu den Flaschen (nicht angesprochen fühlen):
Die wurden letztes Jahr gereicht, womit gefüllt weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (30. Juli 2009)

falls ich kein zimmer mehr bekomme...kann man dort auch zelten? evtl. ein kleines zelt neben dem auto?


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> falls ich kein zimmer mehr bekomme...kann man dort auch zelten? evtl. ein kleines zelt neben dem auto?



Auf den Parkplätzen oben hinter der Halle hab ich letztes Jahr einige zelten und mit Wohnmobil stehen sehen!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Juli 2009)

Zwecks Wettervorhersage bin ich mit dem hier zufrieden.

http://www.wetter.info/


----------



## Poppei (1. August 2009)

Nachmelden bis 60min vor Start oder 90min vor Start ? Wird egal sein ,oder ? Jede Minute Schlaf zählt. Danke


----------



## MarcoRastlos (1. August 2009)

ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich fully oder ht fahre.
wie siehts mit euch aus?


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich fully oder ht fahre.
> wie siehts mit euch aus?



Ich hab gar kein Fully, erübrigt sich also bei mir 

Die Strecke ist zwar technisch aber nicht so verblockt daß man groß Vorteile mit nem Fully hätte - ist aber nur meine Meinung! Ein Freund von mir der im Spessart wohnt hat mittlerweile sein Fully verkauft und fährt HT. Kommentar : "Des brauchste hier net, mir sin ja net in de Alpen" 

Wetter schaut gut aus, morgen solls gegen nachmittag gewittern und regnen, da ist das Rennen für die meisten schon vorbei 

Gibts trotzdem nochmal von jemanden ein Strecken-Update?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBseHz (1. August 2009)

Ich packe meinen Koffer und dann gehts nachher los  
Achja, ich hab die Wahl:







und sie fällt aufs blau weiße HT. Bin letztes Jahr (da hatt ich noch ned die Wahl) mitm Fully gefahren, die Traktion in den kurzen Wurzelstücken ist gut, aber die sind zu vernachlässigen (außer man fährts wie ich damals 2x bzw. die lange)


----------



## captainbanes (1. August 2009)

Mein Rocky Element Fully darf mit, ist eh kaum schwerer als mein HT. 
Bis dann!


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. August 2009)

Kauft euch ein leichtes Epic und es gibt diese Diskussionen nicht mehr

Bin heute die mittleren 20Km von der Strecke gefahren. Wenn es keinen Regen mehr gibt dürfte die Strecke zu 95% trocken sein.
Fahr aber selber wegen Trainingsrückstand nicht mit. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## NoBseHz (1. August 2009)

Ich habe mich gerade mal zurückbesonnen und festgestellt: Meine Form entspricht ungefähr der wie Mitte Februar, vorm Trainingslager  
Sprich morgen viel viel viel Futtern sonst Hungerastgefahr.

Ich denke ich werde mich schonen am 1. Berg, der ist ja (wenn man in Form ist) sowieso kein Ding. Am 2. Berg wirds sicherlich nicht mehr gehen "untertourig" zu fahren, aber ich werd mal schauen was an der Aurorahütte so lost ist Tempomäßig. 
Also drücke allen die Daumen, wir sehn uns evtl.


----------



## ghostclimber (1. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gerade mal zurückbesonnen und festgestellt: Meine Form entspricht ungefähr der wie Mitte Februar, vorm Trainingslager
> Sprich morgen viel viel viel Futtern sonst Hungerastgefahr.
> 
> Ich denke ich werde mich schonen am 1. Berg, der ist ja (wenn man in Form ist) sowieso kein Ding. Am 2. Berg wirds sicherlich nicht mehr gehen "untertourig" zu fahren, aber ich werd mal schauen was an der Aurorahütte so lost ist Tempomäßig.
> Also drücke allen die Daumen, wir sehn uns evtl.



Wenn die Form nicht da ist bringt viel Futtern auch nichts!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (1. August 2009)

dann muß er halt zusätzlich so´n hammermßigleichtesultracarbonbikefully
fahren. so kannst das bestimmt kompensieren


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (1. August 2009)

Wünsche allen die mitfahren viel Spass, keine Stürze und keine Pannen.
Und lasst mir nachher noch nen Teller Nudeln übrig!


----------



## MarcoRastlos (1. August 2009)

Ich wünsch euch auch viel Erfolg und vorallem viel Spaß.
Bis dann im Wald....


----------



## drivingghost (1. August 2009)

hab irgendwie gar keine lust. und matschige beine. das mit der gartenarbeit heute war wohl keine so gute idee...


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2009)

So, anscheinend bin ich der erste der seine Eindrücke zum besten gibt.

Zur Streckenführung an sich : Keiler ist halt das beste was der Spessart hergibt. 

Verpflegung, Markierung usw : alles bestens, wir wurden immer gut geleitet und auf Gefahrenstellen wurde aufmerksam gemacht.

Zum Wetter :    

Zum daraus resultierenden Streckenzustand : siehe Wetter

Langstrecke war übel. Der Regen ab ca. 9:30 Uhr hat der Strecke den Todesstoß gegeben. Für mich ein Alptraum aus Matsch, Nässe und Dreck. 

Zum Rennen an sich : lief bei mir bis zur zweiten Runde recht gut, in der 2ten hatte ich dann eben mit den katastrophalen Streckenverhältnissen zu kämpfen. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung! Es gibt ja andere Verrückte die lieben solches Wetter  

Bin irgendwo bei 6:30/6:35 rein.Hab auf der 2ten Runde noch ca. 7 Langstreckler überholt  In Anbetracht daß ich vor 4 Wochen den IM gefinished hab und bis dato genau zweimal auf dem MTB gesessen hab - Vorbelastung gestern und Rennen heute  - find ichs gar net ma schlecht.

Nu warten wir ma die Ergebnisse ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoRastlos (2. August 2009)

mein bike hat sand im getriebe. eigentlich machen mir solche matschschlachten ja spaß. bin aber ein bißchen zu schnell gestartet. da tat das rumgeeiere bergauf wie bergab richtig weh.
fand´s trotzdem klasse. freu mich drauf die strecke mal im trockenen zu fahren.


----------



## NoBseHz (2. August 2009)

Ne lief schon, habe mich am Start als letzter hingestellt und wollte es dementsprechend ruhig angehen lassen um einfach zu schauen wie mein Hals bzw. meine kranke Nase so drauf reagieren. Hab mir schon gedacht vielleicht müsst ichs abbrechen. Im Endeffekt seh ich morgen früh wie der Hals ist. 
Nachdem es doch einigermaßen von der Gesundheit her gelaufen ist hab ich ab und zu mal etwas auf die Düse gedrückt immer kurzzeitig. Irgendwann wurden die Beine doch minimal schwer und naja... es ist halt echt ******* im Sommer so rumzugurken wie nach der Winterpause  aber die tolle Strecke (wie immer) hat das entschädigt.


----------



## thof (2. August 2009)

-gelöscht


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (2. August 2009)

Mal abgesehen vom heutigen Wetter, es war mein erster Keiler und ich war begeistert, aber was haltet ihr auf der Mittelstrecke von z.B. zwei Startblöcken?


----------



## j.wayne (2. August 2009)

2 Startblöcke wärn cool, genauso wie mehr möglichkeiten das Rad zu säubern. Die Schlange an den paar Schläuchen war scho recht beachtlich und der Druck in der Wasserleitung hat mir schon Angst gemacht. Nicht das ich nen Kärcher wollte aber mit dem lauen Strahl geht net viel voran.
Warme Duschen wärn auch geil gewesen, aber kein muss.
Ansonsten ne sher schöne Sache mit ner super Strecke


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (2. August 2009)

Stimmt, stand ca. ne Stunde in der Schlange am Waschplatz. Da gibts noch Verbesserungspotenzial.


----------



## Lostpilot (3. August 2009)

Rusher schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen vom heutigen Wetter, es war mein erster Keiler und ich war begeistert, aber was haltet ihr auf der Mittelstrecke von z.B. zwei Startblöcken?



Das würde ich definitiv begrüßen. War auch mein 1. Keiler und muss sagen, dass die Strecke und die Orga richtig gut waren. Nur ein Startblock für ca. 800 Fahrer ist einfach nicht gut. Man kann die Strecke nicht auskosten, weil man 
a) bergauf hinter 10-15 anderen Fahrern hängt und nicht voran kommt
b) sich auch bergab lange Schlangen bilden, die eine schöne Abfahrt zur Bummelfahrt machen

Das Wetter war wirklich toll  Mein 3. Marthonevent in diesem Jahr und immer das selbe Wetter  

Das Thema Waschplatz bin ich umgangen. Hab mein Bike halt zuhause gereinigt. 1-2h anstehen wollte ich nicht. Und zum Duschen bin ich ins örtliche Freibad gegangen. Hat zwar 2 EUR Eintritt + 0,20 EUR Warmwasser gekostet, dafür hatte das Duschen auch den Hauch Luxus, der in der Sporthalle ein bisschen gefehlt hat


----------



## LuckZero (3. August 2009)

Super Strecke.

Auf der mittleren Distanz sollte man aber an der Startaufstellung etwas ändern. Viele der 600 Starter gehen mit unterschiedlichen Zielen an den Start. Manche sehen es als CTF Fahrt, andere möchten eine gute Zeit fahren.

Oder man ist so dreist und drängelt sich in die vorderen Reihen (auch wenn man spät kommt)


Trotzdem schönes Wochenende

Prost


----------



## junkyjerk (3. August 2009)

Lostpilot schrieb:


> Nur ein Startblock für ca. 800 Fahrer ist einfach nicht gut. Man kann die Strecke nicht auskosten, weil man
> a) bergauf hinter 10-15 anderen Fahrern hängt und nicht voran kommt
> b) sich auch bergab lange Schlangen bilden, die eine schöne Abfahrt zur Bummelfahrt machen



das lässt sich doch prima umgehen, indem du auf der langstrecke startest, wir hatten in der ersten runde nur ein wenig mit schlechten abfahrern zu kämpfen, in der zweiten runde waren wir mutterseelenallein auf den abfahrten und konnten es richtig krachen lassen.

war wieder mal ein super rennen, auch wenn ich in zukunft nicht mehr den wetterbericht gucke, denn der war ja ein witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

LuckZero schrieb:


> Super Strecke.
> 
> Auf der mittleren Distanz sollte man aber an der Startaufstellung etwas ändern. Viele der 600 Starter gehen mit unterschiedlichen Zielen an den Start. Manche sehen es als CTF Fahrt, andere möchten eine gute Zeit fahren.
> 
> ...




Weist du was ich beknackt finde? sich ne Stunde vor dem Start in den Startblock stellen. Ich fahr mich bis kurz vorm Start warm und stell mich dann als Teamfahrer vorne an den Start und das kann ich problemlos mit meinem Gewissen vereinbarn.


----------



## Näthinator (3. August 2009)

Wenn Du schnell genung bist ist das ja ok! Aber wenn sich da ein Altersheim vordrängelt wie auch geschehen bei uns dann muss ich schon recht lachen!

Wer schnell ist soll vorne Fahren und wer nicht geht nach hinten ganz einfach. Derjenige steht es nur im Weg rum!

Ich fahre auch meist die Langstrecke genau aus diesen gründe, dort ist es einfach entspannter ^^


----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2009)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Wenn Du schnell genung bist ist das ja ok! Aber wenn sich da ein Altersheim vordrängelt wie auch geschehen bei uns dann muss ich schon recht lachen!
> 
> Wer schnell ist soll vorne Fahren und wer nicht geht nach hinten ganz einfach. Derjenige steht es nur im Weg rum!
> 
> Ich fahre auch meist die Langstrecke genau aus diesen gründe, dort ist es einfach entspannter ^^



Genau so ist es 

Da ich ein eher mäßiger Abfahrer bin stehe ich hinten, um auf den Trails niemanden zu nerven. Bergauf bin ich das genaue Gegenteil 

Andererseits kann es nicht sein daß ich als Langstreckler auf dem handtuchschmalen Trail hoch zur Aurora von einem "Möchtegern-schnellfahrer" der Mitteldistanz zur Seite zitiert werde - an dieser Stelle hätte es nur die Möglichkeit gegeben mich links den Abhang runter zu stürzen oder mit Bike rechts den Berg hoch zu kraxeln 

Ich hab dann halt gesagt "Wo soll ich denn hin? Warte bitte ab bis es breiter wird" als Antwort bekam ich zu hören "Du bist ja einer, du bist langsamer als ich also mach Platz" 

Zumal der Kamerad gut 25min Rückstand auf die vordersten 20-25 der Mittelstrecke hatte 

Wenn ich freundlich gebeten werde Platz zu machen dann mache ich das sobald es der Platz zulässt. Bei solchen Luftpumpen wie oben zitiert würd ich am liebsten Schlangenlinien fahn aber dann heißt es wieder "die Schnecken auf der Langstrecke".......

Aber ansonsten war die Begegnung Mittelstrecke->Langstrecke absolut stressfrei.


----------



## herr.gigs (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Weist du was ich beknackt finde? sich ne Stunde vor dem Start in den Startblock stellen. Ich fahr mich bis kurz vorm Start warm und stell mich dann als Teamfahrer vorne an den Start und das kann ich problemlos mit meinem Gewissen vereinbarn.



Wo stellt man sich denn hin, wenn man am Ende Gesamt 25ter wird, erste Reihe?
Nur Teamfahrer zu sein, ist für mich kein Kriterium, da fast jeder Hans in einem "Team" fährt.


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Ach Leute das ist doch überall das Selbe mit den Startaufstellungen! 
Es gibt einfach keine zufriedenstellende Lösung, da lauter unbekannte Fahrer da sind. Wenn man jeden einschätzen könnte als Orga könnte man jeden seinem Tempo entsprechend aufstellen.
DAS IST ZIEMLICH UNMÖGLICH! Daher ist die Startaufstellung selbst wenn keiner drängelt und Chancengleichheit herrscht unzufriedenstellend. Man muss wirklich von vorne bis hinten in den Reihen 0,01km/h-Schnitt weniger schnelle aufstellen. Wenn vorne langsame stehen ist das für die doch genauso unbefriedigend - da sie dauernd überholt werden und wie oben schon steht das ist meistens ja auch nicht lustig - wie für die schnellen hinten. Nagut ich will nix sagen, ich bin grob als letzter gestartet und habe mal das Feld von hinten erlebt, eine neue Erfahrung. Absteigen musste ich nicht auch wenns vor und hinter mir stehen geblieben ist - alles eine Frage des Beikhandlings  
Hals heute hält übrigens, hab vorhin sogar mal ne freie Nase gehabt!! Jeehaw


----------



## Näthinator (3. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Wo stellt man sich denn hin, wenn man am Ende Gesamt 25ter wird, erste Reihe?



Würde ich sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (3. August 2009)

Was mir grd noch so aufgefallen ist. Eine Urkunde ohne Rechtschreibfehler wäre auch Super schön.

Es heisst Distanz und nicht Disatnz


----------



## seppelsche (3. August 2009)

wer hat eigtl. dem sieger der kurzdistanz ins hirn geschissen? der hat bei der siegerehrung geschaut, als wäre er letzter geworden...


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

herr.gigs schrieb:


> Wo stellt man sich denn hin, wenn man am Ende Gesamt 25ter wird, erste Reihe?
> Nur Teamfahrer zu sein, ist für mich kein Kriterium, da fast jeder Hans in einem "Team" fährt.



ahhh bin ich schlecht du hast ja recht ich sollte an letzter stelle starten. in der ersten 2 reihen standen gut 30-40 leute, darf ich mich da nicht dazustellen?


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ahhh bin ich schlecht du hast ja recht ich sollte an letzter stelle starten. in der ersten 2 reihen standen gut 30-40 leute, darf ich mich da nicht dazustellen?



die diskussion wer sich wohin stellen darf, hatten wir intensiv anlässlich der taunustrails 08. meine meinung nach wie vor: entweder gibt der veranstalter plätze vor (zb.lizenzfahrer vorne oder die besten 25 des letzten jahres oder was auch immer) oder eben nicht. gibt er aber keine startplätze fix vor, dann ist es eben pech wenn ich auch als schnellerer zu spät komme und stelle mich hinten an. 

denn woher willst du wissen, ob der vor den du dich gedrängelt hast langsamer ist als du? siehst du das am bike? ergo: es gibt regeln und die hält man ein. auch vor dem start.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Hals heute hält übrigens, hab vorhin sogar mal ne freie Nase gehabt!! Jeehaw



dann viel spaß bei der transschwarzwald.


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> die diskussion wer sich wohin stellen darf, hatten wir intensiv anlässlich der taunustrails 08. meine meinung nach wie vor: entweder gibt der veranstalter plätze vor (zb.lizenzfahrer vorne oder die besten 25 des letzten jahres oder was auch immer) oder eben nicht. gibt er aber keine startplätze fix vor, dann ist es eben pech wenn ich auch als schnellerer zu spät komme und stelle mich hinten an.
> 
> denn woher willst du wissen, ob der vor den du dich gedrängelt hast langsamer ist als du? siehst du das am bike? ergo: es gibt regeln und die hält man ein. auch vor dem start.



kann man so sehn, ich werd mich trotzdem immer wieder vorne einreihen auch wenn ich ne minute vor start komme. das rumgeheule danach, dass sich am start wieder welche vorgedrängelt haben ist mir dann eh wurscht. außerdem wenn man bei ner veranstaltung z.B. im letzten jahr recht weit vorne war, von mir aus 10. oder so, dann hab ich noch weniger skrupel mich vorne hinzustellen. ist auch egal, jeder wie er will und meint...


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Danke Jo! Wird ein qualvoller Spaß, hoffe dass ich durchkomme ohne HNO Probleme. Werd dann mal berichten wies ist als unfitter Mensch sowas über sich ergehen zu lassen


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> kann man so sehn, ich werd mich trotzdem immer wieder vorne einreihen auch wenn ich ne minute vor start komme. das rumgeheule danach, dass sich am start wieder welche vorgedrängelt haben ist mir dann eh wurscht. außerdem wenn man bei ner veranstaltung z.B. im letzten jahr recht weit vorne war, von mir aus 10. oder so, dann hab ich noch weniger skrupel mich vorne hinzustellen. ist auch egal, jeder wie er will und meint...



pi....er


----------



## fritzbox (3. August 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> pi....er


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

ach bin ich ein fieser mountainbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

du bist doch einer der sebameds, oder? von denen ist man ein solches verhalten ja gewohnt...


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> du bist doch einer der sebameds, oder? von denen ist man ein solches verhalten ja gewohnt...



Wir sind richtige Schweine


----------



## MarcoRastlos (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Wir sind richtige Schweine



vordrängeln...und dann noch nicht mal druck auf den keulen.
ist ja wenigstens ein grund sich vorzudrängeln.


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

Gebts mir, kommt schon, so langsam macht ihr mich richtig fertig


----------



## ragazza (3. August 2009)

Für mich liefs eigentlich wirklich klasse auf der Langstrecke bis zur Aurora,nur waren die Abfahrten teilweise etwas zugekorkt.Bei km 44 oder so knapp vor der Aurora-Verpflegung hat sich dann mein Rocket Ron mit einem lauten Knall vom aktiven Renngeschehen verabschiedet.Da ich die Blasmusik schon hören konnte beschloss ich einen Schiebesprint hinzulegen und die Materialhilfe des Veranstalters in Anspruch zu nehmen (Schlauch hatte ich natürlich selbst dabei),aber es war kein Reifen verfügbar.Erst nach bemühten Telefongesprächen der Veranstalter bekam ich nach über einer Stunde Aufenthalt im Dauerregen einen Reifen angeboten.Aber bis dahin hatte ich dann schon den Abbruch beschlossen.
Tolle Veranstaltung
Tolle Strecke
Gut ausgewiesen
Fleißige Helfer
hilfsbereite Veranstalter.
Aber nächstes mal bitte irgendeinen lumpigen von mir aus abgefahrenen alten Ersatzreifen auf der Hauptverpflegungsstelle,das sollte bei der Teilnehmerzahl drin sein. Hatte ja immerhin auch drei Stunden Anfahrt mit dem Auto gehabt.
 Aber ich werde nächstes Jahr wiederkommen.Die Strecke muss ja trocken ein Gedicht sein.


----------



## powderJO (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> Wir sind richtige Schweine



nicht meine wortwahl und nicht meine ausdrucksweise. dass du für fairness nur spott übrig hast, disqualifiziert dich nur selbst.


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> nicht meine wortwahl und nicht meine ausdrucksweise. dass du für fairness nur spott übrig hast, disqualifiziert dich nur selbst.



ok, dann sag mir ob du es fair findest, wenn ich irgendwo in dem rießigen starterfeld stehe und mich dann 58km lang durch das feld boxen muss. das sorgt doch nur für frust bei mir, was zu aggression beim überholen führt, was wiederum zu frust bei allen denen führt, die dort nur aus spass dabei sind oder einfach vom langsameren schlag sind. das ist weder in meinem sinn noch kann es im sinn der anderen sein. 
mein standpunkt ist, schnelle leute vorne hin, was von allen veranstaltern auch gedulded wird. hier werd ich ja aber nur beleidigt und als pi...er bezeichnet. mal argumentativ darstellen, warum ich das lassen sollte, schreibt hier keiner, stattdessen wie ein proll gleich losbeleidigen.


----------



## hansmanns (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ok, dann sag mir ob du es fair findest, wenn ich irgendwo in dem rießigen starterfeld stehe und mich dann 58km lang durch das feld boxen muss. das sorgt doch nur für frust bei mir, was zu aggression beim überholen führt, was wiederum zu frust bei allen denen führt, die dort nur aus spass dabei sind oder einfach vom langsameren schlag sind. das ist weder in meinem sinn noch kann es im sinn der anderen sein.
> mein standpunkt ist, schnelle leute vorne hin, was von allen veranstaltern auch gedulded wird. hier werd ich ja aber nur beleidigt und als pi...er bezeichnet. mal argumentativ darstellen, warum ich das lassen sollte, schreibt hier keiner, stattdessen wie ein proll gleich losbeleidigen.


Ich finde, Jo.wa sieht das schon richtig. Die Alternative ist doch, den Vater/Opa/Schwiegervater als Platzhalter in die Startaufstellung zu schicken und sich derweil warm zu fahren. Nicht jeder hat aber solch devote Verwandtschaft (meine hält mich wegen der Radelei ohnehin für einen Spinner) und/oder kommt von weit her und schafft es gerade so, zum Start vor Ort zu sein. Wenn man dann noch bei den Schnelleren ist, sind die Konflikte auf der Strecke doch vorprogrammiert, zumal beim traillastigen Keiler ("Rechts! Links!"). Ich habe es auch wie Jo.wa gemacht diesmal und siehe da - kein Stress im Rennen. Weder für mich noch für die anderen, die ich sonst hätte unfreundlich scheuchen müssen.
Also, wo ist das Problem?
Übrigens, ich wasche mich mit normaler Seife.....

Gruß,

Hans


----------



## LuckZero (3. August 2009)

Elite/Lizenz Startblock. Jeder der wirklich gut ist fährt früher oder später sowieso mit Lizenz, alleine schon um sich mit den besten zu messen.

Nach ein paar Stunden und zwei-drei Hellen ist es mir aber auch total Egal. Hatte 11 Jahre lang das Rad an die Wand genagelt und dieses Jahr wieder runtergenommen. Siehe da, so "Just for Fun" macht mir Radfahren sogar wieder Spass Wenn ich dann noch meinen Bierbauch in unter 3 Stunden über so ne geile Strecke schaukel, kann ich zufrieden sein (auch wenn ich beim Start hinter den komischen HaiBike Tunnel stand) 


Gibt es noch ein paar MTB Marathon Rennen mit technischen Kursen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (3. August 2009)

Die Organisatoren des Keiler werden irgendwann nicht drum rum kommen separate Blöcke einzuführen, denn noch mehr Starter verträgt der Kurs nur wenn zeitversetzt gestartet wird.

Ich bin früher mal die MV-Serie gefahren. Da wurden dann die Startblöcke in den Folgejahren nach Vorjahresplatzierung eingeteilt. Ganz vorne waren Profis, dann Block A für die schnellsten Amateure , Block B für die dahinter usw......fände ich ne ganz gute Lösung.

Und das mit der Lizenz : net jeder, der ne Lizenz löst, ist schnell  Daher würde ich es tatsächlich von der Vorjahresplatzierung abhängig machen. Wenn nun ein schneller aufgrund von mehreren Pannen z.B. ne schlechte Zeit einfährt dann ist es schlicht Pech. Man kann es ja nicht allen recht machen.


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Ähm entschuldigung, nur weil ich im Team "Sebamed" bin (Team?), heißt das noch lange nicht dass ich so arrogant sein darf wie einer der Fumic-Brüder zB.

Ich finde du weißt doch vorher schon, dass du dann aggressiv sein würdest von daher kannst du es dir auch so sparen und musst dich nicht wie ein 14jähriger daneben benehmen. Ist doch wirklich kack egal, in Wombach gings ja nicht mal um Weltcuppunkte oder Punkte für die GBM oder ähnliches. Was haste denn gefrühstückt? Zwei Donuts und nen Aggro-Clown? Naja jedem das seine. Ich hab mich in Schotten ja auch nicht aufgeregt als zwei Sebamed Leute mich aufm Singletrail ausgebremst haben und mich dann die 2ms gekostet haben bevor ich überholen konnte.


----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2009)

Was ich den Veranstaltern absolut positiv anrechne, ist die Tatsache, dass sie es wenigstens auf die Reihe bekommen, zwischen den Starts der einzelnen Gruppen ein grösseres Zeitfenster zu schaffen.

Frammersbach schafft das denke ich nicht mehr....

Aber auch von mir ein dickes Lob an die Veranstalter. Hat richtig Spass gemacht, auch wenn ich ausgerechnet bei diesem Wetter erstmals auf der Mitteldistanz gestartet bin. 

MFG


----------



## Jo.wa (3. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Ähm entschuldigung, nur weil ich im Team "Sebamed" bin (Team?), heißt das noch lange nicht dass ich so arrogant sein darf wie einer der Fumic-Brüder zB.
> 
> Ich finde du weißt doch vorher schon, dass du dann aggressiv sein würdest von daher kannst du es dir auch so sparen und musst dich nicht wie ein 14jähriger daneben benehmen. Ist doch wirklich kack egal, in Wombach gings ja nicht mal um Weltcuppunkte oder Punkte für die GBM oder ähnliches. Was haste denn gefrühstückt? Zwei Donuts und nen Aggro-Clown? Naja jedem das seine. Ich hab mich in Schotten ja auch nicht aufgeregt als zwei Sebamed Leute mich aufm Singletrail ausgebremst haben und mich dann die 2ms gekostet haben bevor ich überholen konnte.



ich habs zweimal gelesen aber weis immer noch nicht was du von mir willst... was soll ich mir sparen


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Ich finde du benimmst dich total daneben. 
Was sagt eigentlich dein "Teamsponsor" zu deinem "Benehmen"?


Moin Kermit, was haste denn für ne Zeit in den Boden gebrannt? Warste trotz Regen zufrieden? Hab ein paar mal gedacht ich hätt dich gesehen, fährt noch jemand aus deinem Team n Vertex?


----------



## NoBseHz (3. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> das sorgt doch nur für frust bei mir, was zu aggression beim überholen führt,



Dann les deine eigenen Posts zweimal durch, vielleicht fällt dir dann ja mal was auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KermitB4 (3. August 2009)

Da hast du mich wohl verwechselt, weil das Vertex hängt in der Garage. Bzw. der Rahmen davon 

Fahre jetzt in einem anderen Team und habe ein Ghost. 
Ich bin in 2:52 h durchgeradelt. Bin damit eig. ganz gut zufrieden, weil es war das 1. mal, dass ich eine solche Renndistanz gefahren bin. Werde jetzt aber öfters mal 60 fahren.

Wie liefs bei dir?

BTW: Wo ist der nächste Marathon in unserer Umgebung? Will nicht bis Bieber warten.

MFG


----------



## zeY (3. August 2009)

Also vllt habe ich es ja überlesen... aber welchen Platz hast du eigentlich am Ende erreicht, Jo.wa?


----------



## Deleted140621 (4. August 2009)

so, nach dem die situation startaufstellung in verbund mit gewinnchancen tiefgreifend diskutiert wurde, würde mich bei solchen zielzeiten interessieren, wer alles zu unerlaubten, leistungssteigernden mitteln gegriffen hat ?, ausser der standart-aspirin kurz vor dem start ! 

solong !

was für ein dollgebabbel hier !

ctf-fahren scheint wohl wirklich eine gute alternative zu sein !


----------



## MarcoRastlos (4. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> ich habs zweimal gelesen aber weis immer noch nicht was du von mir willst... was soll ich mir sparen



du lässt  hier den superchecker raushängen und das stösst bitter auf.
es gibt sicherleich einige besser als du platzierte als die sich nicht vorgedrängelt haben.

ich hab das sebamed team das erste mal erlebt.
kein positives team...kein positives produkt.


----------



## herr.gigs (4. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> mal argumentativ darstellen, warum ich das lassen sollte, schreibt hier keiner, stattdessen wie ein proll gleich losbeleidigen.



Vll. einfach mal -wie die Meisten- ne halbe Stunde früher in den Startblock gehen und dann eben vorne hin. So mach ich das bisher, weil ich wie du nicht in die Top 10 fahre  Dein Verhalten wäre bei Leuten wie Markus Bauer, Öchsner (die 2008 Top 5 gefahren sind) usw. absolut gerechtfertigt. Aber wenn jeder so handelt, weil er denkt, er kommt in die Top 10-20, wäre das bei den meisten Rennen ein Chaos und gäb Ärger.

Ich stand ca. in der 3.Reihe beim Start, kam unter den ersten 10 aus der Dorfrunde den Schotterweg zu Start/Ziel hoch und ins Ziel unter die Top 20 (hatte am Ende leider einen Hungerast und hab noch 4 Plätze verloren). Bin aber Langstrecke gefahren  das ist wirklich "entspannter"

Übrings, ich bin dieses Jahr auf den Forstautobahnen beim Fränk. Schweiz Marathon lange Zeit in einer Dreiergruppe mit einem sehr netten SebaMed Typen gefahren, wir haben uns gut verstaden, geholfen und in der Führung gewechselt. Handelt sich aber nicht um Jo.Wa


----------



## thof (4. August 2009)

Ich konnte dieses Mal leider nicht dabei sein, hatte aber auch als Zuschauer viel Spaß  
Mir sind die SebaMeds auch aufgefallen, aber in erster Linie durch eine sehr adrette Racerin auf den "30".
Vielleicht tragen ja paar Bilder zur Entspannung bei (da sieht man einige vor dem Absperrgitter, die könnten m.M.n. schon vom Veranstalter nach hinten "gebeten" werden). Konnte leider nicht jeden auf der 60 im Trail zur Lichtenau ablichten.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20246


----------



## Jo.wa (4. August 2009)

MARCOMASSLOS schrieb:


> du lässt  hier den superchecker raushängen und das stösst bitter auf.
> es gibt sicherleich einige besser als du platzierte als die sich nicht vorgedrängelt haben.
> 
> ich hab das sebamed team das erste mal erlebt.
> kein positives team...kein positives produkt.



jo alter, ich bin hier der checker, alter. 

oh man heult doch weiter rum, ich klink mich aus...


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Oh da bekommt jemand kalte Füße. Naja ich finds einfach lächerlich.


Ne Kermit verwechselt hab ich dich nicht, nur hab ich da an dich gedacht 
Für wen oder was fährst du denn jetzt? 
Meines Wissens nach is hier in der "Nähe" so nah wie Bibergrund nix. Aber schön, wenn du an der Mittelstrecke Gefallen gefunden hast  Ich hab Reha-Racing gemacht, mich hinten in den Startblock gestellt und geschaut wie mein Körper auf Rennen reagiert. Mein HNO hat jetzt ein Blutbild von mir mit erhöhtem Wert, schön, dass er ein HALBES JAHR nach der MandelOP mal nachschauen lässt... macht man das nicht normal nach 2 Wochen oder so? -.- bin dann mit 3:15h weit weg von üblichem Tempo irgendwas um die 200. geworden ^^


----------



## jobeagle (4. August 2009)

Ich bin diesmal Mittelstrecke gefahren nach zweimal Langstrecke. Mir hat vor zwei Jahren die Schlammschlacht auf der Langstrecke dicke gereicht.
Bin aber auch der Meinung, daß bei über 800 Startern in 2 oder besser 3 Startblöcken mit vielleicht 10min Abstand gestartet werden soll. Die Aufteilung kann man ja (zumindest bei den bekannten Startern) so gestalten, daß die Schnellereren im ersten Block starten.
Mir ist aber auch bewusst, daß das einen erheblichen Aufwand bedeutet. Da findet sich aber bestimmt ein netter Software-Entwickler, der das mittels Datenbank mal schnell lösen kann...
Insgesamt habe ich bestimmt 10 Minuten mit warten verbracht (bin allerdings auch ganz weit hinten gestartet, da ich es langsam angehen wollte).
Die Organisation war, wie immer, wieder super!
Erkenntnisse für mich: nächstes Jahr wieder dabei, wenn Mittelstrecke, dann hoffen auf mehrere Startblöcke und wieder weiter vorne anstellen


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> jo alter, ich bin hier der checker, alter.
> 
> oh man heult doch weiter rum, ich klink mich aus...



25. 25. 22. 889 Wagner, Johannes 1989 m Herren Seba Med Bike Team 2:41:18 

und dafür der ganze Aufwand  ... Deine grundsätzliche Einstellung ist leider nicht gerade selten bei Deinem Jahrgang anzutreffen  

aber zum Glück gibt es da auch Ausnahmen 

joe
Jahrgang 1960


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lostpilot (4. August 2009)

thof schrieb:


> Ich konnte dieses Mal leider nicht dabei sein, hatte aber auch als Zuschauer viel Spaß
> Mir sind die SebaMeds auch aufgefallen, aber in erster Linie durch eine sehr adrette Racerin auf den "30".
> Vielleicht tragen ja paar Bilder zur Entspannung bei (da sieht man einige vor dem Absperrgitter, die könnten m.M.n. schon vom Veranstalter nach hinten "gebeten" werden). Konnte leider nicht jeden auf der 60 im Trail zur Lichtenau ablichten.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/20246



Sehr schöne Bilder  So kann man auch beim Zuschauen aktiv sein. Weiter so! Leider ist kein Bild von mir dabei


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Auch von mir Lob für die Bilder! Bin leider auch nicht drauf, aber ist wohl jetzt auch besser so  

Btw Jahrgang 89 und trotzdem gentle!


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Btw Jahrgang 89 und trotzdem gentle!





ich sagte ja es gibt solche und solche (leider kommen die mit den ausgeprägteren Ellenbogen in unserer Gesellschaft meist weiter wie die anständigen...aber das liegt leider auch oft an denen die sich einfach wegdrängeln lassen bzw. vernünftigerweise nachgeben)

cu in Pforzheim am Sonntag ! 

joe


----------



## d_mase (4. August 2009)

Jo.wa schrieb:


> jo alter, ich bin hier der checker, alter.
> 
> oh man heult doch weiter rum, ich klink mich aus...





Die heulen hier echt rum. Man, das ist ein Wettkampf. Wenn Ihr euch alle brav irgendwo anstellen wollt, dann macht das bei uns im Ort auf der Post oder bei der Zulassungsstelle. Fahrt mal ein Straßenrennen. Dort wird um jeden Millimeter gefightet.

Ihr tut alle so cool und tolerant, aber wehe, es drängelt sich einer vorbei. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich irgendwo einen engen Trail hochschnaufe und es kommt einer links oder rechts an mir vorbeigezogen, dann gibt es für mich 2 Möglichkeiten. Erstens: Ich akzepiere es, denn derjenige ist einfach besser als ich. Er hat mehr Kraft und kann es sich leisten, neben dem Trail an mir vorbeizuziehen.
Möglichkeit 2: Mein Jagdtrieb wird geweckt und ich gebe mehr Gas und lasse ihn einfach nicht vorbei.

Und was die Startaufstellung betrifft......ich denke schon, dass sich viel von selbst ergibt. Die schnellen Fahrer stellen sich vorne an und jemand der es lockerer angeht natürlich weiter hinten. 

Meiner Meinung nach ist aber der Start nicht optimal und nicht mehr für so viele Fahrer ausgelegt. Der Bereich an der Turnhalle ist viel zu eng. Dann geht es aber erstmal runter und mit recht hohem Tempo durch die Stadt. Da ist das Feld immer eng zusammen. Das ist zBsp in Schotten oder bei den Taunustrails besser gelöst. Dort geht es schon nach wenigen Kilometern erst mal ordentlich hoch. Da trennt sich dann schon die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Die heulen hier echt rum. Man, das ist ein Wettkampf. Wenn Ihr euch alle brav irgendwo anstellen wollt, dann macht das bei uns im Ort auf der Post oder bei der Zulassungsstelle. Fahrt mal ein Straßenrennen. Dort wird um jeden Millimeter gefightet.
> 
> Ihr tut alle so cool und tolerant, aber wehe, es drängelt sich einer vorbei. Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich irgendwo einen engen Trail hochschnaufe und es kommt einer links oder rechts an mir vorbeigezogen, dann gibt es für mich 2 Möglichkeiten. Erstens: Ich akzepiere es, denn derjenige ist einfach besser als ich. Er hat mehr Kraft und kann es sich leisten, neben dem Trail an mir vorbeizuziehen.
> Möglichkeit 2: Mein Jagdtrieb wird geweckt und ich gebe mehr Gas und lasse ihn einfach nicht vorbei.
> ...



Gude  :wink2:

Ehrlich gesagt geht es hier noch nicht mal darum daß er so schnell ist und sich deswegen vorne anstellen darf sondern um den TON den er angeschlagen hat. Auch hier im Forum gibts sowas wie NETiquette. Man muss ja net gleich rumpoltern wie ein Waldschrat - das gilt für beide Seiten!
Und, Holgi, das mit dem Trail sehe ich anderst. Wenn genug Platz ist schere ich aus wenn jemand schnelleres kommt, keine Frage. Wenn aber, wie am Sonntag geschehen, an einer äußerst engen Stelle hoch zur Aurora einer von hinten kommt der auch noch gewaltig Rückstand auf die Spitze hat und diesen Rückstand net mehr aufholen kann, wenn der mich dann zur Seite zitiert obwohl es in dem Augenblick nicht geht - es sei denn ich stürze mich den Abhang runter oder kraxel rechts den Berg hoch - dann ist es auch mit meiner Toleranz vorbei.


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

Ist es so schwer zu verstehen: es gibt regeln und an die hÃ¤lt man sich. aus. mit âheulenâ hat das gar nic zu tun, sondern ist schlicht und ergreifend notwendig, weil eine rennveranstlatung sonst eben nicht mehr geordnet durchzufÃ¼hren ist. denn was passiert, wenn du dich nach vorne stellst, dann ein anderer kommt, der meint noch schneller zu sein und sich vor dich stellt, dann ein anderer kommt, der meint  noch schneller zu sein...  
ganz abstrus wird es dann, wenn die vermeintlich schnellen sich auch noch vor der startlinie aufstellen, eigentlich ein disqualifikationsgrund ...

also nochmal: es gibt entweder blÃ¶cke oder man muss eben frÃ¼h genug da sein als vermeintlich schneller. ist man das, steht man auch vorne.  ist man das nicht, steht man eben hinten und muss sich eben durchkÃ¤mpfen.  câest la vie.  und Ã¼brigens in keinem sport anders.

bsp: f1. auch da gibt es schnelle und langsame. verhaut der schnelle aber die quali (= zu spÃ¤t kommen zum start beim mtb-rennen), kann er sich auch nicht einfach nach vorne stellen mit dem argument âich bin halt schnellerâ.  auch er muss sich brav hinten anstellen und dann zusehen wie er durchs feld nach vorne kommt.* alles ganz normal also â nur nicht beim mtb?


*Ã¼brigens ohne, dass dabei von einem langsamerern automatisch und immer verlangt wird, die ideallinie zu rÃ¤umen â ganz im gegenteil, der darf und wird seine postion mit allem einsatz verteidigen und der schnellere muss halt sehen wo er vorbeikommt.


----------



## d_mase (4. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Gude  :wink2:
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt geht es hier noch nicht mal darum daß er so schnell ist und sich deswegen vorne anstellen darf sondern um den TON den er angeschlagen hat. Auch hier im Forum gibts sowas wie NETiquette. Man muss ja net gleich rumpoltern wie ein Waldschrat - das gilt für beide Seiten!
> Und, Holgi, das mit dem Trail sehe ich anderst. Wenn genug Platz ist schere ich aus wenn jemand schnelleres kommt, keine Frage. Wenn aber, wie am Sonntag geschehen, an einer äußerst engen Stelle hoch zur Aurora einer von hinten kommt der auch noch gewaltig Rückstand auf die Spitze hat und diesen Rückstand net mehr aufholen kann, wenn der mich dann zur Seite zitiert obwohl es in dem Augenblick nicht geht - es sei denn ich stürze mich den Abhang runter oder kraxel rechts den Berg hoch - dann ist es auch mit meiner Toleranz vorbei.



Naja, mit dem Ausscheren sehe ich auch anders. Man möchte schon gerne die Position verteidigen.
Aber Klar, du hast schon recht. Fair muss es auf jeden Fall bleiben. Man darf nicht so über die Trails donnern, dass man einen anderen Fahrer gefährdet und ihn abdrängt.

Das mit dem rechtzeitig anstellen ist totaler Quark.
Theoretisch könnten sich ja dann alle Wombacher abends anstellen. Dann wäre nämlich das eigentliche Rennen ein Rennen auf die Startplätze. Ich, der über 90 Minuten Anfahrtsweg hatte und gerade noch so rechtzeitig zum Startschuß kam, würde quasi mein Rennen auf der Autobahn austragen um rechtzeitig am Start zu sein um nicht als Letzter anstehen zu müssen.
Hätte dann also einen schlechteres Ergbnis als zB ein Local, der schon die ganze Zeit in der Startaufstellung steht.

Es ist schon ärgerlich, wenn man recht weit vorne fährt und einem ne Minute zu ner Platzierung fehlt, man aber schon 2 Minuten nur im Startblock warten musste, nur weil diese wabernde miefende Masse nicht ins Rollen kommt.


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Naja, mit dem Ausscheren sehe ich auch anders. Man möchte schon gerne die Position verteidigen.
> Aber Klar, du hast schon recht. Fair muss es auf jeden Fall bleiben. Man darf nicht so über die Trails donnern, dass man einen anderen Fahrer gefährdet und ihn abdrängt.
> 
> Das mit dem rechtzeitig anstellen ist totaler Quark.
> ...



Jetzt raff ich erst - du warst ja auch da 

Muss ich doch gleich mal guggen wie du abgeschnitten hast 

*offtopic*
Ich bin nach dem 23.08 wieder zurück ausm Urlaub. Es wäre mal Zeit für ne gemeinsame Tour, oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

@d_mase
Glückwunsch!  Super Zeit, gute Platzierung. Aber es scheint daß du auf der letzten Abfahrt reißen lassen musstest?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.wayne (4. August 2009)

d_mase
Ich denke das is Quark was du da schreibts, wirst du aber schon selber gemerkt haben.
Kann ja keiner was dazu das du net aus der Furzmulde kommst und net rechtzeitig in Wombach bist. Wir sind auch über ne Stunde hingefahrn und waren trotzdem Früh genug da.
Wenn du deswegen dann eine Minute verlierst is dann einzig und allein dein Problem.


----------



## d_mase (4. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jetzt raff ich erst - du warst ja auch da
> 
> Muss ich doch gleich mal guggen wie du abgeschnitten hast
> 
> ...



Yes Yes......
habe dir auch schon elektronische Post geschickt.

Wie? Urlaub????? Skandal!!!!


----------



## d_mase (4. August 2009)

j.wayne schrieb:


> d_mase
> Ich denke das is Quark was du da schreibts, wirst du aber schon selber gemerkt haben.
> Kann ja keiner was dazu das du net aus der Furzmulde kommst und net rechtzeitig in Wombach bist. Wir sind auch über ne Stunde hingefahrn und waren trotzdem Früh genug da.
> Wenn du deswegen dann eine Minute verlierst is dann einzig und allein dein Problem.



Normalerweise hätte ich dir zugestimmt und gesagt, dass meine Aussage nicht soooo ernst zu nehmen ist.
Aber nicht mit deiner Argumentation. Vielen Dank, denn damit unterstreichst du ja sogar noch meine Aussage, dass das Rennen schon vor dem Rennen stattfindet. Das was du sagst, zählt vielleicht bei deiner örtlichen Arbeitsagentur. Wer früh aufsteht und zuerst da ist, kommt auch zuerst dran.

Ich bin zu einer Zeit aufgestanden, da warst du noch in Lummerland unterwegs. Habe den Kleinen gewickelt, Fläschen gemacht, Bike-Ausrüstung verstaut und noch irgendwie den Kinderwagen eingepackt.

Das Ganze ist ein Rennen. Und da wird nun auch mal gerempelt und gefightet. Schon mal ein Fußballspiel ohne Foul gesehen? Nein! Also..........

Bei einem Rennen gewinnt nun mal der Beste und der Beste ist derjenige, der am fittesten, die beste Fahrtechnik und sich am besten gegnüber seinen Konkurrenten durchsetzen kann.
Ansonsten könnte der Veranstalter auch unten bei Bosch Rexroth 800 Taxc Rollen aufstellen und dann fahren wir alle ordentlich um die Wette.

@Adrenalino
Danke für die Blumen. Nein, es war genau anders rum. Ich habe am Anfang etwas abreißen müssen, da ich permanent Probleme mit meiner Brille hatte. Die war ständig beschlagen, was dazu führte - passend zu unserem Thema - Am Start vorgedrängelt und auf den Trails sau langsam. Habe nichts mehr gesehen und bin vorsichtig im Blindflug die Trails runter.


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Jep FAIR muss es bleiben, während des Rennens sind so manche Überholmanöver eh für die Tonne (zB bergab hauptsache vorbei und dann am nächsten Anstieg abkacken), das ist aber was anderes als unverschämt und trotzig durch die Gegend zu prollen.

Moinbikehumanumest, wenn du mich erkennst in Pforzheim einfach anquarken  werden samstags mitm Womo kommen, dann fahr ich Vorbelastung. Beiks und Trikot siehste ja in meinem Fotoalbum.


----------



## jobeagle (4. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Habe nichts mehr gesehen und bin vorsichtig im Blindflug die Trails runter.



Ging mir auch so, ich hab öfters mal angehalten und aus der Trinkflasche Wasser auf die Brille gespritzt. (Die war fast leer vom rumspritzen  )


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Ich bin zu einer Zeit aufgestanden, da warst du noch in Lummerland unterwegs. Habe den Kleinen gewickelt, Fläschen gemacht, Bike-Ausrüstung verstaut und noch irgendwie den Kinderwagen eingepackt.



so what? ob du kinder wickelst oder nicht ist ausschließlich dein problem. musst du halt noch früher aufstehen... 



d_mase schrieb:


> Das Ganze ist ein Rennen. Und da wird nun auch mal gerempelt und gefightet. Schon mal ein Fußballspiel ohne Foul gesehen? Nein! Also..........



schön, dass du es selbst erkennst und dein verhalten selbst mit dem foul beim fußball vergleichst. damit erkennst du ja an, dass du dich unfair und nicht den regeln entsprechend verhälst. schon mal ein fortschritt.
schön wäre es, wenn jetzt auch veranstalter mal so agieren würde wie ein schiedrichter beim fußball, wenn er ein foulspiel als solches erkennt: verwarnung oder platzverweis.

was würdest du sagen, wenn ich dich im rennen vom trail in die büsche fahre? foul? oder habe ich mich einfach besser durchgesetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## d_mase (4. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> so what? ob du kinder wickelst oder nicht ist ausschließlich dein problem. musst du halt noch früher aufstehen...



Ne, nix noch früher aufstehen. Man könnte ja so früh aufstehen wie man wollte. Dann hätten trotzdem alle Locals oder Leute die dort übernachtet hätten, die besseren Ausgangsbedingung. Dann würde ein Rennen nach dem Kriterium, wer zuerst aufsteht, entschieden werden. Dh in der ersten Reihe stehen alle Wombacher, weil die schon seit ner Woche an der Startlinie stehen, dann kommen die Camper, die stehen schon am Vortag da und in der letzten Reihe stehe ich, weil ich morgens erst losgefahren bin. Nein, nein nein..........so läufts nicht Pulver Johann.

Und wenn du es bei der nächsten Rampe versuchen möchtest an mir vorbeizufahren - dann bitte schön. Du kannst es gerne versuchen. Ich werde meine Position sicherlich verteidigen. Entweder du bist besser als ich und ziehst vorbei, oder du musst dich hinten dran hängen. Pech!
Wenn ich an jemandem vorbei möchte, dann mach ich mir selten die MÜhe und sage "rechts vorbei". Ganz ehrlich. Da komme ich mir blöd vor. Da fühl ich mich, wie die Penner, die mit ihrem Firmen Audi Kombi die auf der linken Spur mal n Dicken machen und die Lichthupe anmachen.

Also, lieber Druck auf die Kette und recht oder links im Gemüse vorbeigekurbelt (Soll nicht heißen, dass man das auf der Autobahn auch so macht.)

Das Ganze muss aber immer fair bleiben. Ein wenig rempeln im Startbereich schadet nicht. Sobald du aber jemanden den Abhang runterkegelst gefährdest du jemanden. Das gibt die Rote Karte


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

es ist sinnlos, so sinnlos*





zitat von bernd aus holz. hier trifft es besser zu als jemals zuvor








btw: besonders lustig ist es, wenn das "jetzt komm ich" rennfahrergehabe von leuten an den tag gelegt wird, die auf der kurzstrecke starten und dann zwischen lauter einsteigern den max machen...


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Dann stell ich mich also nächstes Jahr mitm Wohnwagen nicht oben zu allen anderen sondern unten ins Dorf, stehe 5min vor Start auf, Zähne putzen und dann fahr ich aus einer Seitengasse vorne dran. Weil mir das dann noch nicht reicht gehe ich zum Arzt und lass mal ein paar Blutkonserven für 2011 raus. Dann reichts mir immernoch nicht und ich kaufe ein 12000 Beik, lass mir noch etwas EPO rein und dann?


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mich also nächstes Jahr mitm Wohnwagen nicht oben zu allen anderen sondern unten ins Dorf, stehe 5min vor Start auf, Zähne putzen und dann fahr ich *aus einer Seitengasse vorne dran*.



Dies zumindest ist beim Keiler auf der Mittelstrecke gang und gäbe und habe ich früher oft beobachtet.

Es ist nunmal heute so daß sich Ausdauer-Events immer größerer Beliebtheit erfreuen. Steigende Teilnehmerzahlen machen das deutlich. Und wenn man hier einigermaßen Gerechtigkeit und Ordnung reinbekommen will wird man nicht drum rum kommen z.b. folgende Maßnahmen zu treffen:

- Transpondersystem! Beim Start wird man durch überfahren der Matte eingecheckt, so kann keiner mehr in einer Seitenstraße dazu stoßen
- Startblöcke zeitversetzt ( 15-20min ) nach Vorjahresleistung eingeteilt.


----------



## Näthinator (4. August 2009)

Ich sag eins: Wer die Muckis hat auf der Langen mitzufahren, braucht sich mit solchen Nasen nicht abzugeben! Ich bin seit lange langer Zeit nochmal die Mittlere gefahren! 

Mein Fazit: 

Einmal und nie wieder ! Lieber fahre ich 200 Km als mit manchen Mittelstrecklern die Strecke zu teilen ;-)


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

Näthinator schrieb:


> Ich sag eins: Wer die Muckis hat auf der Langen mitzufahren, braucht sich mit solchen Nasen nicht abzugeben! Ich bin seit lange langer Zeit nochmal die Mittlere gefahren!
> 
> Mein Fazit:
> 
> Einmal und nie wieder ! Lieber fahre ich 200 Km als mit manchen Mittelstrecklern die Strecke zu teilen ;-)



Wo lag denn genau das Problem? Mal so aus Interesse


----------



## bikehumanumest (4. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mich also nächstes Jahr mitm Wohnwagen nicht oben zu allen anderen sondern unten ins Dorf, stehe 5min vor Start auf, Zähne putzen und dann fahr ich aus einer Seitengasse vorne dran. Weil mir das dann noch nicht reicht gehe ich zum Arzt und lass mal ein paar Blutkonserven für 2011 raus. Dann reichts mir immernoch nicht und ich kaufe ein 12000 Beik, lass mir noch etwas EPO rein und dann?



und dann ... bist Du damit wahrscheinlich nicht einmal der einzige "Hobbyfahrer" der so "gut" vorbereitet am Start steht...

früher als man sich positive Bestätigung im familiären und beruflichen Umfeld holen konnte war das irgendwie noch nicht so angesagt...

arme Gesellschaft...

joe


----------



## LuckZero (4. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> - Transpondersystem! Beim Start wird man durch überfahren der Matte eingecheckt, so kann keiner mehr in einer Seitenstraße dazu stoßen
> - Startblöcke zeitversetzt ( 15-20min ) nach Vorjahresleistung eingeteilt.



Damit wurde doch schon vor weit über 10 Jahren bei MTB Rennen experimentiert. Wundert mich das es heute noch nicht Standart ist Sonst wird doch auch alles überwacht...


----------



## thof (4. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Wenn ich an jemandem vorbei möchte, dann mach ich mir selten die MÜhe und sage "rechts vorbei". Ganz ehrlich. Da komme ich mir blöd vor. Da fühl ich mich, wie die Penner, die mit ihrem Firmen Audi Kombi die auf der linken Spur mal n Dicken machen und die Lichthupe anmachen.


"Rechts vorbei" finde ich ein faires Angebot an meinen Vordermann (sofern ich ihm die Ideallinie lasse), während Lichthupe einen Hauch von Nötigung hat oder ist das für Dich das Gleiche?


----------



## Adrenalino (4. August 2009)

thof schrieb:


> "Rechts vorbei" finde ich ein faires Angebot an meinen Vordermann (sofern ich ihm die Ideallinie lasse), während Lichthupe einen Hauch von Nötigung hat oder ist das für Dich das Gleiche?



Siehste, genau da liegt oft das Problem : manche, die von hinten angeschossen kommen wollen oft selbst die Ideallinie halten und erwarten von mir daß ich diese verlasse. Kann nicht angehen, oder? Einem versierten Fahrer/einer versierten Fahrerin ist die Ideallinie egal, die haben soviel Fahrtechnik drauf daß sie schlicht durchs Gemüse vorbeibügeln. 

Da ich selbst keine Offenbarung beim Bergabfahren bin ist die Ideallinie für mich sehr wichtig. Ich eiere zwar langsam, aber flüssig bergab und erwarte von einem nachkommenden daß er/sie entweder wartet bis es breiter wird und ich zur Seite kann oder er/sie eben einfach abseits der Linie vorbeischießt.

Das wurde mir auch von einem Freund bestätigt der bei vielen Rennen in den Top 5 Gesamtklassement landet : 



> "Mir egal wenn jemand langsameres vor mir ist, ich fahr einfach dran vorbei. Wenn der Platz nicht reicht dann warte ich bis es passt. Den Zeitverlust kann ich als starker Fahrer bergauf wieder reinholen denn DA werden Rennen gewonnen, nicht bergab!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Näthinator (4. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wo lag denn genau das Problem? Mal so aus Interesse



Mein Kollege von der Strasse must sein Versprechen einlösen mit mir ins Gelände zu gehen. bedingung war die Mittlere ;-( Ich musste mich leider noch ummelden. Sonst findet man mich immer auf der langen, ist irgendwie besser und man hat mehr vom Geld


----------



## powderJO (4. August 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Siehste, genau da liegt oft das Problem : manche, die von hinten angeschossen kommen wollen oft selbst die Ideallinie halten und erwarten von mir daß ich diese verlasse. Kann nicht angehen, oder?



ja, sollte nicht so sein. siehe bsp f1 - da käme auch keiner auf die idee, dass der langsamere die ideallinie verlassen muss, wenn von hinter der schnellere kommt. wenn ich nicht überholen kann, muss ich eben dahinter bleiben bis ich sicher überholen kann.  ich kann mich ärgern, in mich rein fluchen  aber rumbrüllen und den anderen blöd anmachen oder gar zur seite drängeln geht halt nicht. 

dem entgegen steht aber nicht, dass ich als überholer die seite ankündige auf der ich vorbeikomme  zumindest dann, wenn der trail enger ist und der vor mir nicht der sicherste zu sein scheint. macht es das imho auch für alle beteiligten deutlich leichter.

aber klar - so hart gesottene racer wie d-mase juckt auch das wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich..


----------



## NoBseHz (4. August 2009)

Schau mich an und du siehst, dass bis auf den Kiefermuskel und den Herzmuskel nicht unbedingt die Muckis nötig sind um auf Langstrecke seine Leistung zu bringen


----------



## bikehumanumest (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> aber klar - so hart gesottene racer wie d-mase juckt auch das wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich..



solange aber mind. geschätzte 90 % aller Rennteilnehmer einigermassen mit Hirn und Rücksicht auf andere fahren wird es uns hoffentlich noch viele Jahre Spaß machen an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen

joe

also ich kenne noch die alte Weisheit : Sport als schönste Nebensache der Welt... (aber was die Profis im TV vorleben wird halt von einigen "Hobbys" ungeprüft= hirnlos nachgemacht )


----------



## j.wayne (5. August 2009)

Nur das die Profi´s meist normaler sind wie viele Pseudosuperracer.


----------



## d_mase (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> aber klar - so hart gesottene racer wie d-mase juckt auch das wahrscheinlich nicht wirklich..



Penner! Ich habe mich nie so aufgespielt. Aber das kann nur von irgendwelchen Agentourenfahrer kommen, die sich an der Hohen Mark zu lustigen Fahrradausflügen treffen.

Mich hatte nur gestört, dass alle auf dem Seba Med Kerl rumgehackt haben, weil er sich mal ein wenig vorgedrängelt hatte. Mann, wer weiß, wie oft sich schon Leute vor mich gedrängelt haben. Das ist halt ein Wettkampf und gehört dazu.

Auf dem Trail würde ich mich niemals so verhalten, dass ich jemand anders gefährden würde. Entweder man fährt vorbei oder hinterher.
Und wenn jemand schnelleres hinter mir kommt hat Adrenalino vollkommen recht. Warum sollte er verlangen, dass ich meine Ideallinie verlasse.
Auch ich habe schon erlebt, dass Profi Fahrer an mir vorbei gefahren sind. Das juckt die überhaupt nicht. Die fahren halt. Für jemanden der gut ist, ist überall Ideallinie.

Und noch was .....nur weil du ein paar Kilometer mehr gefahren bist, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass du das Übertier bist und hier den Glatten machen musst.


----------



## NoBseHz (5. August 2009)

also die ersten Drei der Langstrecke sind allesamt bodenständige Leute die supernett sind, wenn ihr se das nächste Mal seht könnt ihr euch selbst davon überzeugen. Wir sind ja immerhin keine Straßenfahrer!


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Penner! Ich habe mich nie so aufgespielt. Aber das kann nur...



schon wieder nur ein "penner"? ganz ehrlich  deine beleidigungen könnten ein wenig mehr varianz vertragen. 




			
				bikehumanumest schrieb:
			
		

> solange aber mind. geschätzte 90 % aller Rennteilnehmer einigermassen mit Hirn und Rücksicht auf andere fahren wird es uns hoffentlich noch viele Jahre Spaß machen an solchen Veranstaltungen teilzunehmen



das hoffe ich doch sehr. habe ja eigentlich vor, so lange zu fahren, bis ich der letzte überlebende in irgendeiner seniorenklasse bin  und dann melde ich mich zur wm...  

dir und NoBseHz wünsche ich jetzt erst mal viel spaß bei der transschwarzwald, ich selbst fahre zum ironbike. mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte...


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> .... habe ja eigentlich vor, so lange zu fahren, bis ich der letzte überlebende in irgendeiner seniorenklasse bin  und dann melde ich mich zur wm...
> 
> ...



Heeeeeeee, das ist schon meine Strategie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rayc (5. August 2009)

Transponder wurden einmal beim Keiler engesetzt, es gab massiv Probleme.
Daher ist man wieder zur manuellen Zeitnahme zurückgekehrt.

Startblöcke sollte man definitiv einführen, zumindest auf der Mitteldistanz.
Ein super Bespiel das dies viel bringt ist der Black-Forest-Marathon.
Erster Block für die Lizenzfahrer und Zuordnung in die Startblöcke nach Vorjahreszeit. Im ersten Jahr durfte ich noch im Startblock > 20 starten, ein Jahr später im dritten Startblock. Es macht einfach viel mehr Spass mit etwa gleich starken Fahrern unterwegs zu sein.
Zwei Startblöcken wie in Frammersbach entschärft das ganze etwas ist aber keine echte Lsg.
Eine Notlsg. könnte das Konzept von Kiedrich sein, die Lizenzfahrer und die ersten 200 des Vorjahres stehen in einen separaten Startblock vor den Hauptfeld. Eine getrennte Zeitnahme ist dann nicht nötig.

Startblöcke bedeuten etwas mehr Aufwand für den Verstalter entspannen die ganze Situation für jeden aber deutlich!

Ich konnte aufgrund meiner Mitfahrmöglichkeit nicht auf der Langstrecke starten. Bei der Ummeldung haben die 3mal nachgefragt ob ich wirklich auf der Kurzstrecke starten will 
Aber das Gedränge auf der Mitteldistanz wollte ich mir wirklich nicht antuen.
Auf der Kurzstrecke bin ich fast komplett alleine gefahren, hing genau zwischen 2 Gruppen, hat schliesslich für den dritten Platz bei den alten Herren gereicht. Das freie Fahren hat richtig Spass gemacht 
Der Trailanteil ist aber eindeutlich zu gering auf der Kurzstrecke.

Auch wenn das eine nette Erfahrung war, starte ich nächstes Jahr wieder auf der Langstrecke, auch wenn es da mit 5:17 (2008) maximal nur für die Top50 reicht. Spass ist mir wichtiger als 5 sec Ruhm.

Ray

P.S: Delgado, nicht nur deine Strategie , leider werden die alten Säcke immer schneller. Wurde bei einen UphillRace von einen 60-jährigen versägt


----------



## Adrenalino (5. August 2009)

@powder&d_mase
Müsst ihr euch so anzicken? Ihr habt eigentlich beide die gleiche Meinung, redet aber irgendwie aneinander vorbei  

Also reicht euch nen Keks und habt euch wieder lieb


----------



## Delgado (5. August 2009)

rayc schrieb:


> P.S: Delgado, nicht nur deine Strategie , leider werden die alten Säcke immer schneller. Wurde bei einen UphillRace von einen 60-jährigen versägt


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

ich habe grundsätzlich alle lieb, die sich am start nicht vordrängeln...






..und später im rennen nicht an mir vorbeifahren ;-)


----------



## d_mase (5. August 2009)

powderJO schrieb:


> schon wieder nur ein "penner"? ganz ehrlich  deine beleidigungen könnten ein wenig mehr varianz vertragen.



Du kannst dir gerne ein Beleidung deiner Wahl aussuchen. Ist mir egal.
Was willst du eigentlich?
Ich habe dir gar nichts getan. Warum machst du mich so an?

Adrenalino - Danke für die Friedensvermittlung - die ich hiermit annehme.
Also Powder.............Friede?



Adrenalino, du hast Recht. Letztendlich haben wir beide schon die gleiche Meinung (vielleicht manchmal etwas großzügiger ausgelegt).

Fair geht vor - definitiv

Und wenn halt etwas gerangelt wird..........gut, ist halt ein Wettkampf. Mich stört es nicht und ich werde mitrangeln.
Powder, Dich wird es stören, dann musst du es demjenigen auch sagen.
Quasi wie an der Fleichertheke..............Hey, hinten anstellen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Startbereich und -phase sowieso anders zu legen. Wie schon mal gesagt, das ist in Schotten zB etwas besser geregelt. Dort kommt nach wenigen Kilometern der erste heftige Anstieg auf einer breiten Straße, der das Feld schon gut auseinander zieht.
Da ist es egal wo man am Start gestanden hat.


----------



## powderJO (5. August 2009)

wÃ¼rde zwar gerne wissen, wo ich dich "angemacht" habe â aber sei's drum. was die rangelei angeht â damit habe ich eigentlich kein problem. ich verteidige auch meinen platz. 
wer aber seinen platz verteidigt, indem er eine minute vor dem start kommt und sich dann vor alle anderen (und zur not auch noch vor die startlinie) stellt, geht eindeutig zu weit. erst recht, wenn es wie im fall von jo.wa und den restlichen fahrern seines teams regelmÃ¤Ãig geschieht.  

aber gut - hier sind letztlich die veranstalter gefordert, da es scheinbar von selbst nicht funktioniert. es kÃ¶nnte ganz einfach sein â wer aus der einer seitenstraÃe oder von vor der linie startet, fliegt eben raus. eine einfache erzieherische massnahme mit sicher verblÃ¼ffender wirkung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (5. August 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach würde es der Keiler gut vertragen wenn man den Startbereich runter ins Industriegebiet verlegt. Viel mehr Platz und für Startblöcke betens geeignet. Was interessiert mich der Bereich oben an der Halle? Dann die Dorfrunde und dann die Straße hoch die es sonst vom Start runter geht. Die ist steiler als der Schotterweg den wir sonst fahren, außerdem geht es ja oben weiter mit dem Anstieg. Da wird so ein Block mit 100-150 Leuten gut auseinander gezogen.

Wenn man beim Keiler massive Probleme hatte mit Transpondern dann war es nicht das richtige System. Bibchip oder BR-Timing haben sich ja schon tausendfach bewährt, auf die würde ich zurückgreifen. Da verschmerze ich auch höheres Startgeld. Hauptsache es schleichen sich keine Luftpumpen mehr von den Seitenstraßen hinzu


----------



## NoBseHz (5. August 2009)

Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist BR-Timing katastrophal - siehe Frammersbach letztes Jahr, wo ich plötzlich 36. gesamt gewesen sein soll über die Langstrecke - das war ziemlich unmöglich  wurde dann online ein paar mal geändert, irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr nachzuschauen.

Bichip machen glaube ich auch Biebergrund, die sind RICHTIG gut!


----------



## null.ahnung (5. August 2009)

NoBseHz schrieb:


> Also meiner Erfahrung nach ist BR-Timing katastrophal - siehe Frammersbach letztes Jahr, wo ich plötzlich 36. gesamt gewesen sein soll über die Langstrecke - das war ziemlich unmöglich  wurde dann online ein paar mal geändert, irgendwann hatte ich keine Lust mehr nachzuschauen.
> 
> Bichip machen glaube ich auch Biebergrund, die sind RICHTIG gut!



BR-Timing funktioniert nach meiner Erfahrung sehr gut (Rheingau/Saarschleife) und hat eine ganz gute Internet-Seite. Und auch die Kosten können nicht sonderlich hoch sein, da Rheingau ja nur 15 kostet. Auch mit Datasport hab ich ganz gute Erfahrungen gemacht, die übernehmen dieses Jahr auch den Vulkanbike in Daun. Die dürften aber etwas teurer sein.
Der Ausfall in Frammersbach könnte ja auch ein Einzelfall gewesen sein.
Auf jeden Fall sollte man sich eine Lösung der Seitenstr. Problematik annehmen.

Bis dann
oliver


----------



## Haardt (6. August 2009)

Hätte ne Lösung für das Vordrängel-Problem:
Der Veranstalter sollte vor dem Startfeld des "gewöhnlichen Volkes" eine Zone für die "Sieganwärter" einrichten. Wer sich für so `nen Superhelden hält, dass er ganz vorne stehen muß, weil er auch ganz vorne mitfährt, der soll sich dann dafür anmelden und dann dafür erstmal ne (wirklich!) ordentliche Kaution ablatzen. Fährt er dann tatsächlich unter die ersten - sagen wir großzügig - 20, gibts die Kaution zurück. Ansonsten ist sie futsch, und der Veranstalter macht nen hübschen Gewinn. Wie man bei Defekten verfährt wäre zu überlegen (Rückerstattung auf Nachweis? Naja, dann macht sich halt einer ein kleines Loch in den Reifen ...)
Bin mir sicher, dass dann so ein möchte-gern-Fahrer aus einem Seifenteam vielleicht nicht mehr unbedingt ganz vorne stehen will.
Ubd wer keine Lust auf die Kaution hat, der kann immer noch schön früh kommen, und steht dann in der allerersten Reihe hinter der "Sonderzone". 

Ok, wird sich nicht durchsetzen. Ist aber mal ein Ansatz.


----------



## d_mase (6. August 2009)

Im Prinzip ist das gar nicht sooooooo schlecht.
In Schotten stehen zBsp als erstes die Lizenzfahrer. Danach kommt das billige Fuß- bzw. Radvolk.
Kurz vorm Ziel wird die Sperre aufgehoben und los gehts.


----------



## Haardt (7. August 2009)

d_mase schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist das gar nicht sooooooo schlecht.
> In Schotten stehen zBsp als erstes die Lizenzfahrer. Danach kommt das billige Fuß- bzw. Radvolk.
> Kurz vorm Ziel wird die Sperre aufgehoben und los gehts.



Du meinst kurz vor dem *Start*, oder?


----------



## jobeagle (7. August 2009)

Haardt schrieb:


> Du meinst kurz vor dem *Start*, oder?



dann verstehe ich es auch


----------



## d_mase (7. August 2009)

Haardt schrieb:


> Du meinst kurz vor dem *Start*, oder?



Oh............ja........natürlich


wäre aber auch ne Lösung, oder


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (8. August 2009)

KermitB4 schrieb:


> BTW: Wo ist der nächste Marathon in unserer Umgebung? Will nicht bis Bieber warten.
> 
> MFG



http://www.mountainbikerennen-aub.de/
http://www.taunustrails.de/
http://www.rvc-trieb.de/index.php
http://www.rfc-rossbach.de/


----------



## KermitB4 (8. August 2009)

Danke Rusher!

Blöd, dass sich so vieles mit Rossbach überschneidet....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunus biker (9. August 2009)

Mit einem Chip währe man echt gut beraten. egal welcher
Hab schon sehr früh weit vorne (direkt nach dem Start der Langstrecke)in der Startaufstellung gestanden .
Beim Start unter den ersten 50-100 Fahrern .
Wie es durch Dorf den Schotterweg rauf ging schaute ich nicht schlecht ,da waren auf einmal  bestimmt 200 Fahrer vor mir .Wo die wohl herkamen?

Mit einem Chip muss man durch den Start fahren und kann sich nicht irgendwo auf der Strecke vorher verstecken.


----------



## TobiF (13. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,


also den Ton vom Johannes finde ich nicht besonders gut... Allerdings hat er grundsätzlich recht, das es einfach schwierig ist sich aus den hinteren Reihen nach vorne zu fahren, und man so am Start schon ein gewisses Rennen auszutragen hat. Wie bereits erwähnt macht es am meisten Spaß mit gleichschnellen leuten Rennen zu fahren, wenn man dann aus der Mitte startet geht das halt nicht.
Da ich auch immer mal etwas schneller unterwegs bin, tue ich dies auch.
allerdings ist es auch so dass die Fahrer der ersten paar Reihen sich untereinander schon recht gut kennen da man ja seit Jahren jedes Wochenende auf den gleichen Veranstaltungen ist und auch immer zusammen auf die Siegerehrungen warten muss.
Auch wenn ich mich für einen guten Rennfahrer halte mache ich bei schnelleren Fahrern gerne Platz und verlasse dafür die Ideallinie schon mal. Dies ist für mich eine Frage des Respekts gegenüber den besseren Leistungen eines anderen. Dazu kann man dann auch mal anhalten.
Das grundsätzliche Problem dabei ist halt, dass die Veranstalter die Strecken Richtung Ziel zusammenführen und so die nicht so rennerfahrenen und spaßorientierten langsameren Fahrer der "Einsteigerrunden" mit den ersten der Mittlereren Runde gemeinsam in die Trails kommen. Da diese sich der absoluten Anspannung im Rennen nicht bewusst sind haben die auch weniger Verständnis für die Überholmanöver. Dies ist aber auch schuld der Veranstalter da das nicht nach 50 km innerhalb der Gruppen geschieht sondern beim aufeinandertreffen der versch. Strecken.
Beim Marathon in Neustadt, auf dem Anspruchsvollsten Trail zur Wolfsburg haben viele Kurzstreckler ihr rad quer geschultert getragen. Auf diesem Trail (der gut fahrbar ist) ist so überholen nicht möglich und ein anhalten würde ziemlich sicher zum Sturz führen.
Hier muss man als  Lizenz, oder sonstiger Rennfahrer sich bewusst sein dass diese Fahrer viel zu sehr damit beschäftigt sind sturzfrei herunter zu laufen und die Läufer sollten von Anfang an mit Überholungen rechnen. Eine umgehung für schiebende etc. wäre da sicher sinnvoll, geht halt nicht immer.

Fazit meinerseits: Ich werde mich immer wieder (wenn ich mich gut fühle, und trainiert habe) nach vorne stellen, wie immer macht hier halt der Ton die Musik. Schön wäre es wenn der veranstalter halt auch Startnummern mit den Vorjahresplätzen machen würde (so bis 30 oder so) oder würde einer maulen wenn sich jemand mit Nummer 2 oder 3 vorne hinstellt? Ich glaube nicht. So wäre alles transparenter und auch nachvollziehbar.

Zum Thema Sebamed: 

Ist euch mal aufgefallen dass ihr immer wenn Fahrer des Teams am Start sind ihr kein Duschgel braucht da es in dem Starterpaket ist? und das bei den Siegerehrungen immer Präsentkoffer von Sebamed überrreicht werden? Sebamed ist eine Firma die sich im Bikebereich engagiert und ohne die solche Veranstaltungen nicht möglich wären. Die Sebamed Fahrer bekommen immer freie Startpläze da die Veranstalter dieses Engagement brauchen und schätzen. Wenn hier über solche Themen diskutiert wird bitte mit dem Fahrer und nicht über den Sponsor.
Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich selten bei einer Veranstaltung bei der nicht mindestens ein Sebamed Fahrer auf dem Podium steht (wenn das Team am start war)


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. Mai 2010)

Es gibt neues aus Wombach:

Hallo Mountainbikerinnen,
hallo Mountainbiker,

endlich ist es wieder soweit! Ab sofort könnt ihr euch online unter 
http://www.keiler-bike.de/register.html 
online für den 14. Keiler Bike-Marathon, der am Sonntag, 01.08.2010, stattfindet, anmelden!

Wir bieten folgende Strecken an:

Kurzstrecke		30 km		   	   500 hm 
Mittelstrecke		58 km			 1.350 hm
Langstrecke		89 km			 1.800 hm

Was gibt es Neues?

	Wir haben unsere Startzeiten kundenfreundlicher gestaltet. Den Langschläfern unter euch
kommt es sicher entgegen, dass der Startschuss für die Langstrecke erst um 9:00 Uhr fällt!

	Wie in den Jahren 2007 und 2008 gibt es in diesem Jahr für die Langstrecke wieder eine
große Runde! Für alle echten Marathonfahrer halten wir eine reizvolle und technisch anspruchsvolle
Zusatzschleife im Hafenlohrtal bereit! 

	Für die mittlere Distanz über 59 km gibt es aufgrund der großen Resonanz im letzten Jahr
2 Startblocks. Block 1 geht um 9:45 Uhr ins Rennen, Block 2 um 10:00 Uhr.
Maßgeblich für die Einteilung der Startblocks ist der Zeitpunkt der Anmeldung
sowie die gefahrene Zeit aus dem Vorjahr.

Finde schon mal gut, dass es auf der Mittelstrecke 2 Startblöcke geben wird.
Hat jemand eine genauere Ahnung über die Schleife im Hafenlohrtal?


----------



## fritzbox (4. Mai 2010)

90km und nur noch 1890Hm ,das lohnt sich ja kaum noch


----------



## herr.gigs (4. Mai 2010)

für Freunde anspruchsvoller Strecken bestimmt schon


----------



## zeY (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe ja gerade gelesen, dass die Zeit des Vorjahres für die Zuweisung in den Startblock genutzt wird. 
Ich konnte mich leider gerade erst anmelden... war letztes Jahr in den Top 20 der Mittelstrecke, kann ich jetzt sicher davon ausgehen auch in dem 1. Block zu stehen? wäre nämlich echt sch***** wenn es nicht so wäre ..


----------



## Giuliano.B (26. Juli 2010)

Und es soll pisen wie sau. Wie letztes Jahr. Mein Knie ist immer noch nicht ganz fit. Hab die Woche und letzte Urlaub. Wollte schön viel fahren. Aber direkt letzten Montag in Winterberg gestürzt. Wombach war letztes Jahr mein Marathondebut.Eigentlich muss ich fahren. Aber ewig nicht gefahren und Knie und Wetter ;(


----------



## Cuberider2812 (26. Juli 2010)

Die Schleife für die Langstrecke ist wirklich schön. War bei der Streckenbesichtigung dabei, das wird Laune machen...sind ein paar schöne Abfahrten dabei...und wir konnten sie ja gleich bei schlechtestem Wetter testen...alles machbar und fahrbar!

Freu mich auf Sonntag! Egal, welches Wetter kommt!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## racejo (26. Juli 2010)

Hi, 
ich komme aus Frankfurt und suche eine Mifahrgelegenheit für die Hinfahrt am Sonntag. Kann mich jemand mitnehmen?
Nach Hause kommen kann ich auch so.
Werde auf der Mittelstrecke starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## managia (26. Juli 2010)

Ich bin die Langstrecke beim Keiler schon einige male gefahren, zweimal davon mit Schlammschlacht - eine dritte Schlammschlacht wird es für mich nicht geben, soviel steht fest! Ich hab auf sowas keinen Bock mehr. Letztes Jahr dachte ich auch wir kommen trocken durch......falsch gedacht. Es sieht derzeit leider nach Regen am Sonntag aus - no way! Schade, nach dem geilen Wetter die letzten Wochen!

Euch allen viel Spaß am Sonntag, pannen-und sturzfreies Rennen


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Juli 2010)

managia schrieb:


> Ich bin die Langstrecke beim Keiler schon einige male gefahren, zweimal davon mit Schlammschlacht - eine dritte Schlammschlacht wird es für mich nicht geben, soviel steht fest! Ich hab auf sowas keinen Bock mehr. Letztes Jahr dachte ich auch wir kommen trocken durch......falsch gedacht. Es sieht derzeit leider nach Regen am Sonntag aus - no way! Schade, nach dem geilen Wetter die letzten Wochen!
> 
> Euch allen viel Spaß am Sonntag, pannen-und sturzfreies Rennen



Geht mir genau so. Ich hab jetzt noch Schlamm in den Ohren von 2009


----------



## Lostpilot (27. Juli 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht sieht es doch gut aus. Also ran an den Start


----------



## ragazza (27. Juli 2010)

Hatte letztes Jahr nen Reifenschaden oben auf der Aurora und musste abbrechen, hab also noch ne Rechnung mit der Strecke offen. Die Trails sind wunderschön, werde sogar das Fully nehmen. Fahre natürlich die 89km, man will ja lange genug leiden und die Anfahrt soll sich lohnen.


----------



## Udgard (28. Juli 2010)

Weiß jemand ob Flaschen gereicht werden?


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. Juli 2010)

...wenn ich diese Aussagen höre, das bei Regen nicht gefahren wird frag ich mich immer, warum dann überhaupt MTB gefahren wird...

Also ich hab auch schon extreme Schlammpackungen hinter mir...auch mit Wechsel diverser Teile nach dem Rennen, weil das Zeugs halt nun mal gelitten hat...aber dessen bin ich mir VOR dem Rennen bewußt...

Also nicht rumpienzen...es wird gefahren, egal was das Wetter macht!!! 


@ Ugard: Flaschen sollten gereicht werden...zumindest hab ich das so in Erinnerung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuliano.B (28. Juli 2010)

Udgard schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Flaschen gereicht werden?



Kann ich auch bestätigen


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2010)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich diese Aussagen höre, das bei Regen nicht gefahren wird frag ich mich immer, warum dann überhaupt MTB gefahren wird...
> 
> Also ich hab auch schon extreme Schlammpackungen hinter mir...auch mit Wechsel diverser Teile nach dem Rennen, weil das Zeugs halt nun mal gelitten hat...aber dessen bin ich mir VOR dem Rennen bewußt...
> 
> ...



Also, zum einen fahre ich MTB als Ausgleich zum Triathlon, zum anderen um die Fahrtechnik zu verbessern und, das ist mir derzeit das wichtigste, um die Trails & die Natur zu genießen - und letzteres ist bei dem derzeitigen Mistwetter doch eher suboptimal.

Ich hab, wie du, schon sehr sehr viele denkwürdige Schlammschlachten geschlagen ( Willingen......Riva......Garmisch.......um nur mal ein paar zu nennen....), hab mehrere Alpenüberquerungen hinter mir, eine davon mit Schnee, Hagel, Regen und Kälte - mein Bedarf an wetterbedinger Quälerei ist, zumindest das MTB betreffend, gedeckt! 

Triathlon ist schon Quälerei genug.......aber gut, habs mir ja selbst so ausgesucht 

Ihr bekommt definitiv ne Schlammschlacht am Sonntag geboten, soviel ist sicher 

Ich setze nun auf den Biebergrund-Marathon, der hat wettermäßig bis auf einmal bisher immer Glück gehabt. Beim Keiler geht die Tendenz die letzten Jahre doch eher in Richtung Mistwetter. Schade.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. Juli 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich setze nun auf den Biebergrund-Marathon, der hat wettermäßig bis auf einmal bisher immer Glück gehabt.



...genau das war auch meine schönste Schlammschlacht bisher... 

Aber deshalb fahren wir doch MTB...! Oder?


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2010)

Cuberider2812 schrieb:


> ...genau das war auch meine schönste Schlammschlacht bisher...
> 
> Aber deshalb fahren wir doch MTB...! Oder?



Äh, nö! Auf keinen Fall! Ich bin, zumindest was das MTB angeht, bekennender Schönwetter-Fahrer! Trocken und brüllend heiß, das sind für mich die idealen Voraussetzungen für gute Ergebnisse!

Aber, ich gebe zu : durch die vielen Schlammpackungen bin ich, was die Fahrtechnik angeht, wesentlich besser und sicherer bei Regenwetter unterwegs als die meisten Triathleten. Die tragen ihre Räder bei Mistwetter fast um die Kurven


----------



## Cuberider2812 (28. Juli 2010)

...siehste, wir kommen der Sachen schon näher! 

Vielleicht sind wir Spessarter einfach auch nur eher dran gewöhnt, auch in ordentlichem Schlamm Spaß zu haben...


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Juli 2010)

Bin ja "Fast-Spessarter" 

Der Buchberg bei Langenselbold, bekanntlich der erste Ausläufer des Spessarts, ist gar net sooo weit weg von mir


----------



## Cuberider2812 (30. Juli 2010)

...übrigens sehr gute Wettervorhersagen für den Keiler...


----------



## jobeagle (30. Juli 2010)

Udgard schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Flaschen gereicht werden?



Es soll ja sogar heuer Flaschen mit Keiler-Logo geben und laut Wetter-Ochs diesmal keine Schlammschlacht 
Ich probiers diesmal mitm Hardtail auf der Mittelstrecke und wünsch euch viel Erfolg - außer ihr seid in meiner AK


----------



## mtbmarcus (30. Juli 2010)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Es soll ja sogar heuer Flaschen mit Keiler-Logo geben und laut Wetter-Ochs diesmal keine Schlammschlacht
> Ich probiers diesmal mitm Hardtail auf der Mittelstrecke und wünsch euch viel Erfolg - außer ihr seid in meiner AK



Von oben wird es wohl nicht naß, aber die Strecke ist durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage ganz schön matschig

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Von oben wird es wohl nicht naß, aber die Strecke ist durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage ganz schön matschig
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Das war stark anzunehmen, es hat hier ja runter gemacht, du meine Güte....

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß, ne hoffentlich einigermaßen abgetrocknete Strecke und daß es am Sonntag bis zum Zielschluss trocken bleibt! 

Da ich mich aktuell in der Vorbereitung zum IM 70.3 Wiesbaden befinde und letzten Sonntag nen harten Triathlon hatte, hab ich mich eh vom Gedanken verabschiedet beim Keiler zu starten. Biebergrund ist aber, gutes Wetter vorausgesetzt, fest eingeplant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scaler94 (31. Juli 2010)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Von oben wird es wohl nicht naß, aber die Strecke ist durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage ganz schön matschig
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus



Naja bei uns hats auch die letzten Tagen ganz schön geschüttet.
Und mittlerweile is es aber schon gut trocken im Wald.
Die Strecke sollte doch größtenteils trocken sein.


----------



## USB (31. Juli 2010)

anscheinend , mit nicht´s zufrieden .tststst 

Strecke wird super grip haben , viel besser als wenn zu trocken . War gestern bei uns im Wald & trotz Monsunregenfällen über die Woche, Top-boden Verhältnisse.



mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Von oben wird es wohl nicht naß, aber die Strecke ist durch den Regen der vergangenen Tage ganz schön matschig
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


----------



## Hebus (31. Juli 2010)

Ich hab grad mal auf das Hoehenprofil fuer die 58km geschaut. Da sieht es so aus, als ob es drei Verpflegungsstationen gibt... Ist das richtig? Wenn nicht, kann mir grad mal jemand sagen wo welche sind? ich haette halt gedacht, dass es beim "Neustaeter Tor" und nur das zweite mal oben an der "Aurora" Futter gibt.

Ansonsten schonmal allen viel Spass morgen beim Rennen und das wir alle heil und ohne Defekte ins Ziel kommen!  Ich freu mich schon auf den Kaesekuchen.


----------



## domineque (31. Juli 2010)

Bin grad die 30km abgefahren. Richtig Problematisch sind eigentlich nur die ersten 4 km. Aber da ist richtig Matscheschlacht angesagt. Vorallem wenn noch 500 Biker vor einem durch raschen. Der Rest ist Top zu fahren.


----------



## Adrenalino (1. August 2010)

Nanu, noch keine Berichte hier? Wie war`s denn? Alle gut durchgekommen?

Hier hats die ganze Nacht und auch den vormittag geregnet. Aber ich war/bin eh viel zu platt vom Tria-Training um derzeit über nen MTB-Start nachzudenken. Wird erst Ende August was beim Biebergrund.

Also, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## slatanic (1. August 2010)

Moin 

bin die Langdistanz gefahren, Strecke war super ein paar Schlammpassagen aber zum größten Teil hatte sie super Grip, Wetter war genau richtig, zwar hat´s am Anfang en bissl geregnet aber war net weiter schlimm
bin nur froh das ich gestern mein Ritzel u Kette nicht gewechselt hab 
auch die Orga war wie immer vom feinsten 

keep racing


----------



## Hebus (1. August 2010)

Strecke war super. Gut ausgeschildert und ueberall Helfer, wenns irgendwo um Spitzkehren rum ging. Der Verpflegungsstellen auf 60km ist auch sehr gut, auch wenns and er ersten nur Getraenke gab. Die Strecke war super fahrbar, der regen hat garnix gemacht. Im Ziel gabs - wie immer - nochmal ordentlich Futter. 
Das mit den zwei Startbloecken auf der Mitteldistanz hat sich dann im naechsten jahr bestimmt eingespielt. 

Naechstes Jahr wieder


----------



## _raistlin (1. August 2010)

hi,
´n grosser bericht wird´s nicht
bin die kurzstrecke gefahren und trotz mangelnder fitness gut durchgekommen. 
kurz vorm start hat´s kurz etwas nieselregen gegeben und ich hab schon gedacht ich krieg wieder der *rsch nass. wie letztes jahr.
aber ganz im gegenteil. die strecke war genau richtig....
... und ein klein bischen matsch gehört doch dazu.
das einzige was ich nicht mehr in erinnerung hatte waren die schotterpisten nachher runter zum ziel. das find ich persönlich nicht so schön. wenn man da ´nen ordentlichen zahn drauf hat und von der schotterfreien spur abkommt wird´s heikel wenn man mal bremsen muss.
aber egal. ´ne super schöne strecke mit schönen trails und einigen rumpelpumpel abwärtsteilen. ich denke ich bin nächstes jahr wieder dabei.


----------



## ragazza (1. August 2010)

bin die 89km-Runde gefahren und es hat riesen Spass gemacht.Die Strecke ist wunderschön und ich war mit meinen 4h 24min auch ganz zufrieden. Nur bei der zweiten Auroraüberquerung standen sehr viele unerfahrene Fahrer in der Spur , das war anstrengend. Aber Orga und Strecke wie immer super, nächstes Jahr wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberider2812 (2. August 2010)

Moin,

fand die Strecke in Ordnung...klar, waren ein paar "weiche" Passagen...aber ihr wisst ja, Geschwindigkeit stabilisiert... 

Wollte eigentlich in Rothenfels an der Verpflegung aufhören wegen Bocklosigkeit...gut das ich dann doch weiter bin, ab kurz vorm zweiten Mal Aurora kam irgendwoher der unsichtbare Helfer und schon mächtig an... 

Bin mit meiner Zeit von 5:28 zufrieden, mit 1200 "Trainingskilometern" mehr als ich jemals erwartet hätte!

Strecke, Orga und vor allem die Helfer an den Stationen sind ein Traum!

Gruß
Markus


----------



## jobeagle (2. August 2010)

Ich war auf der Mittelstrecke und das Wetter hat sich nach anfänglichem leichten Regen immer weiter gebessert und nach Mittag kam sogar immer öfters die Sonne raus. Die Strecke war auch super, ein paar "schlammig-weiche" Abfahrten aber sonst prima. 

Was stört ist nur die hohe "Teilnehmer-Dichte" auf der Mittelstrecke. Deshalb mein Appell: Habt Mut zur Langstrecke, da kann man viel gleichmäsiger fahren und hat viel öfter den Trail für sich! 

Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle ans Orga-Team für den wie gewohnt reibungslosen Ablauf und an die vielen, vielen Helfer.


----------



## fritzbox (2. August 2010)

jobeagle schrieb:


> Ich war auf der Mittelstrecke und das Wetter hat sich nach anfänglichem leichten Regen immer weiter gebessert und nach Mittag kam sogar immer öfters die Sonne raus. Die Strecke war auch super, ein paar "schlammig-weiche" Abfahrten aber sonst prima.
> 
> Was stört ist nur die hohe "Teilnehmer-Dichte" auf der Mittelstrecke. Deshalb mein Appell:* Habt Mut zur Langstrecke,* da kann man viel gleichmäsiger fahren und hat viel öfter den Trail für sich!
> 
> Vielen Dank an dieser Stelle ans Orga-Team für den wie gewohnt reibungslosen Ablauf und an die vielen, vielen Helfer.



Welche Langstrecke? 

Seit wann sind kanpp 90km lang ?


----------



## ragazza (2. August 2010)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Welche Langstrecke?
> 
> Seit wann sind kanpp 90km lang ?



Wenn Dich diese "Kurzstrecke" so unterfordert hat mußt Du ja folglich ganz schön schnell gewesen sein.


----------



## *hermann* (2. August 2010)

....also:

6:50h aufgestanden, geduscht, fragend aus dem Fenster geschaut (feuchte Fenster, *tropf*, *dröppel*)... und dann erstmal fluchend das honigbrot (ohne Butter, bäh) verdrückt um dabei den Niederschlag im Netz zu checken. *hmm schaut net so gut aus*Also gut. Mit dem Race King am Vorderrad können wir die Sache vergessen. Dann doch schnell gegen Nobby Nic tauschen 

7:45h dieser verfluchte tubelessreifen ging nicht gescheit runter, und der neue auch nicht gescheit drauf. und irgendwie wollte ich doch schon um 7:30h los fahren... hm schiete... also etwas zügiger durch den schönen spessart gedüst ;-)

8:30h angekommen, der kleine Parkplatz schon dicht, auf dem großen Parkplatz noch vereinzelte Lücken ganz hinten. Naja, halb so wild, also erstmal in Ruhe das bike ausgepackt, Vorderrad reingebaut (huch wie stollig!), umgezogen und die Startnummer geholt. Hatte noch extra an den Zwicker gedacht um die häßlich überstehenden Kabelbinderreste abzuscheiden   dann rennfertig gemacht und wieder hoch zum START gekurbelt

10:00h (Mitteldistanz Block 2) nun denn, los gings! und zwar dank des kurzen Regenschauers vor dem Start auf leicht rutschig-nasser Asphaltstraße runter nach Wombach um die Einführungsrunde zu nehmen. da kreiselten wieder die Gedanken "ab wo beginnt eigentlich die Zeitnahme?" das wusste vor dem Start schon keiner so genau... bergan bei der Schotterpassage/Hibike-Bogen?! egal, es wird erstmal mitgedrückt was das Zeug hält. Gabel auf Block und Dauerfeuer in die Kurbeln!!!
am ersten Schotteranstieg geht nun langsam das sondieren los - irgendwie bin ich recht weit vorne mitgestartet und werde hier und da mal von ein paar schnellen Jungs (und natürlich auch Mädels  )überholt. So schnell bin ich noch keinen Marathon angegangen, aber irgendwie ist es auch super spaßig sich im Pulk zu halten auch wenn der Puls erstmal gegen 195/min hochprescht.
Da ich das wahrscheinlich keine drei Stunden durchhalten kann, wollte ich einen etwas realistischeren Puls für die Anstiege wählen. So habe ich etwas Intensität herausgenommen (ca 180-185) - und bekam jeden verringerten Pulsschlag mit einem an mir vorbeiziehenden Fahrer quittiert. toll.
Zwischendurch schoss mir die Frage durch den Kopf warum ich mich hier eigentlich so quäle und dafür auch noch Geld bezahle. Aber - na klar - es sind die schönen Abfahrten, die technischen Waldpassagen und das wunderbare Rennfeeling sich mit den anderen Mitstreitern messen zu können. In den Waldpassagen war es wieder meine Stärke einige Positionen gut zu machen. So galt es auch mal die "Ideallinie" zu verlassen, um dann mit kleinen Zwischensprints und Antritten Plätze auf "der anderen Ideallinie"  gut zu machen. Das obligatorische "links!" "rechts!" hat sich dabei als nette, unaufdringliche Ankündigung erwiesen, dem künftig Überholten bescheid zu geben aus welcher Richtung das Unheil droht. Bei den Abfahrten hat sich der Nobbige Nick in Kombination mit dem Fahrwerk als super kontrollierbar erwiesen. Wäre für diese Strecke auch bei absolut trockenen Verhältnissen nicht die falsche Wahl.

Sowei so gut, erste Verpflegungsstation hinter mir gelassen - leider gab es noch nix zu beissen was mir später noch Probleme bereiten sollte.

Dann folgte der erste Anstieg zur Aurora, bei dessen Eingang ich erstmal ganz vorbildlich aus dem Pedal musste, weils vor mir gestockt hat. Also erst kurz schieben, zurück aufs bike und natürlich habe ich noch einen drauf gesetzt und bin nach dem verlernten "anlaufen-aufs bike springen-loskurbeln" links den Hang ein Stück runtergepurzelt. jaja, "man sieht sich dann unten..."  nach mehreren Flüchen, die andere Mitstreiter teilweise recht lustig fanden habe ich meine Fahrtechnik wieder auf die Reihe bekommen und auch wieder meine 180er Pulszone gefunden (war gar nicht schwer).


Auf der zweiten Verpflegungsankunft oben bei der Aurora (erstmal wieder an der Volksmusik vorbei...) einen Brocken Müsliriegel und eine Banane zugeführt. Und eine Trinkflasche zu wenig mitgenommen.

Nun ging es mit dem härtesten Teil los: nach etwa 2,5h Fahrzeit hatte ich eine Art Einbruch. Es fing in der Bauchgegend an zu schmerzen und ich konnte insgesamt einfach keine Leistung mehr geben, der Puls war nicht höher als auf 165 zu bekommen. Die Alarmglocken gingen gleich an *UNTERZUCKER!!!*, sofort mein mitgebrachtes Energiegel runtergewürgt (das ganze unter den Augen eines Mitstreiters, der so aussah als würde er über den Sinn und Unsinn dieser komischen Gels nachdenken als ich wie Frankenstein an ihm vorbei fuhr was mir da gerade aber sowas von ***eisegal war) - aber praktischerweise war mein Getränk leer um den Kohlenhydratkleber runterzuspülen. Es war zum Glück nicht mehr weit bis zur letzten Verpflegung - aber doch schmerzhaft auszuhalten und anzusehen dass mich einige Fahrer wieder einkassiert haben. Und dieses dumpfe Rauschen auf den Ohren... obwohl ich rausnahm war ich wahrscheinlich kurz vorm Kollaps.
Das ganze hat sich binnen zwanzig Minuten abgespielt. und als ich nach der letzten Verpflegung etwas zu trinken innehatte ging es schon während der Waldautobahnpassagen auf der Höhe glücklicherweise nach und nach besser (Puls 170 - langsam wieder 180 - juhuuu ich konnte wieder drücken). Dann noch diese Magnesium-Koffein Kautabletten (aus der Starttüte) aufgegessen, hatte das Gefühl dass das nochmal bissle die Konzentration aufrecht gehalten hat. So konnte ich auch die letzte Waldabfahrt vollends genießen, da kaum noch "Verkehr", der Boden sehr griffig und der Trail super zu fahren war.

Ganz vorbei war es noch nicht... die High-Speed Wiesenpassage vor dem Ziel hat das Rad und mein Empfinden wirklich noch mal zum Fliegen gebracht bevor mich die letzten Kurven bergan vor dem Ziel völlig leer gepumpt haben. 

Entkräftet, glücklich und mit keiner Spur von einem "Pokerface" schob ich mich nach der Zieleinfahrt an den locker quatschenden Bikern an der Verpflegung vorbei. Hat etwa eine halbe Stunde gedauert, bis ich wieder mich wie ein normaler Mensch bewegen konnte. Das obligatorische Weizen gab es dann erst abends daheim...

Unbezahlbar!  



Danke fürs Lesen (die Geschichte ist natürlich frei erfunden  )


----------



## fritzbox (3. August 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wenn Dich diese "Kurzstrecke" so unterfordert hat mußt Du ja folglich ganz schön schnell gewesen sein.



Das hat nichts mit schnell oder langsam zu tun sondern nur mit der Streckenlänge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herr.gigs (3. August 2010)

ragazza schrieb:


> Wenn Dich diese "Kurzstrecke" so unterfordert hat mußt Du ja folglich ganz schön schnell gewesen sein.



bzw. gar nicht gestartet sein...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hohl in mal wieder raus

Info an die Fahrer des diesjährigen Keiler Marathons in Wombach:
Die Streckenfühjrung hat sich etwas gändert, außerdem wird anderherum gefahren, d.h. den Trail zum Forsthaus Aurora wird heruntergefahren, den Trail bei Lichtenau gehts hoch.
Siehe: Streckenverlauf bei gpsies


----------



## peacher (17. Juli 2013)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Ich hohl in mal wieder raus
> 
> Info an die Fahrer des diesjährigen Keiler Marathons in Wombach:
> Die Streckenfühjrung hat sich etwas gändert, außerdem wird anderherum gefahren, d.h. den Trail zum Forsthaus Aurora wird heruntergefahren, den Trail bei Lichtenau gehts hoch.
> Siehe: Streckenverlauf bei gpsies



kann man irgendwo sehen in welchem Block man auf der Mittelstrecke startet?


----------



## Blauer Sauser (17. Juli 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> kann man irgendwo sehen in welchem Block man auf der Mittelstrecke startet?



Ich hab keine Ahnung. Vielleicht an der Startnummer


----------



## olekV (20. Juli 2013)

weis jemand, ob wir auf der langstrecke nach 60km direkt durchs ziel  fahren (also evtl auf dem sportplatz). oder werden wir schon etwas früher auf die zweite runde geleitet? und wenn ja wo? wäre wichtig wegen verpflegung usw.
danke schonmal für kompetente antworten


----------

